# AmberLops Rabbitry Journal



## AmberLops (Jul 6, 2019)

Hey everyone!
I decided to start a journal since i have a lot going on in my rabbitry right now!
Gotta go do some chores but i'll finish these questions later! 

1. What state/province/country are you in and what is your climate like?
I moved to Middle Tennessee (from Hawaii) in February. Spring was nice, and Summer is hot and humid as heck!

2. How many people are in your family? Marital status?
Two people in my family...and no man in my future!

3. How would you define your farm?
Peaceful most of the time, and a never-ending list of chores!

4. What would you do with your spare time if you had any?
I would get back into riding horses and showjumping again.

5. Have you ever built a house, barn , or other types of building? Do you want to?
I've built outbuildings for my sheep (when I had them) and I built the greenhouse I have now.
I plan on building a chicken coop and a few outbuildings on the property.

6. Can you weld? Steel, aluminum, MiG, TiG, stick, Oxy-Acet?
No

7. Who or what inspired you to be a farmer/rancher, hobby farmer?
I would have to say that animals inspired me!

8 Is it a hobby or an occupation?
Both! I work as a vet tech part-time but my rabbits take up much more of my time.

9. In what areas are you knowledgeable and in what areas would you like to learn more?
Animal care, husbandry and health. I have some knowledge in gardening but I would like to learn more.

10. In what types of farming will you never choose to do?
Monocrops, conventional farming. I grow all of my veggies organically and for good reasons!

11. Are you interested in providing more of your own food supply?
To be honest...I don't really like to eat what I grow. It kind of freaks me out to see what's around them and what bugs have crawled on them...

12. Where do you end up when you sink into yourself, away from the outside world?
My rabbitry...I like to sit in there with them. It's very peaceful!

13. Can you drive a farm tractor or a semi?
I never have, but I want to!

14. Do you make crafts or useful items? Would you want to teach others how to do these?
I crochet and needlefelt, I also make quite a few other items and I would love to teach others!

15. Can you legally have all forms of livestock where you are at? Do you have any? What kinds?
Yes my county has no restrictions on livestock.
Right now, rabbits are my only livestock. I have over 50 rabbits and I raise Holland Lops, Lionheads, English and French Angoras and Netherland Dwarf rabbits.

16. Can you operate a lathe? Metal, wood?
No

17. Do you like to garden? If so, what do you enjoy growing?
Yes! I like gardening and my favorite things to grow would have to be cucumbers...but I don't eat cucumbers (only pickles) so I give them away or sell them at markets!

18. Do you fish? Bait or explosives?
Yes, old-fashioned worm-on-a-hook fishing!

19. How much space/land do you have or rent? City farm? Country?
Right now i'm renting...I have 1 1/2 acres cleared and 50 acres of woods.

20. Are you a Novice, Technician, degreed?

21. What is your farm specialty? Or what one would you like to learn?

22. If you could create a degree and curriculum, what would you major in and what classes would you take?

23. Do you do wood work? framing, finish, cabinet?
Does making nesting boxes count?!

24. Are you interested in herbal animal medicine?
Very! I use natural methods for all my animals.

25. If you could live in any place you chose, where would it be?
A big house far, far away from neighbors, the road, and the world around it...

26. Do you use a wood stove for heating or cooking?
No, I have in the past and I did not like it one bit!

27. What would your ideal super hero/villain be?
Something or someone that will take all the bad people out of this world and save the people who need help.

28. Are your family or friends also interested in animals?
Yes.

29. Do you like to cook? Are you interested in whole foods and natural foods? raw milk? farm fresh eggs?
I don't like to cook...it stresses me out but I eat only natural/organic foods and I try to get raw milk whenever I can find it.

30. What was your best animal experience? Worst?
Best: I would have to say just having my rabbits has been a great experience!
Worst: When I lost my best friend to a dog attack a few years ago.

31. Do you forage or hunt for part of your food needs?
No. I'm not a big meat-eater.

32. What skills do you have that help you be more a self sufficient farm?
Building things that I need around the property and gardening are all I can think of right now!

33. Do you process your own meat? Can or preserve?
I used to make a lot of canned goods and I do plan on starting that up again soon!

34. Do you use alternative energy sources on your farm? Would you like to?
No I don't and i'm not too interested in it....I like my electricity!

35 What is on your to do list?
Feeding rabbits, cleaning the rabbitry, building nesting boxes, building a fence for my dogs, building a chicken coop, buying/raising meat rabbits, building a pen outside for them...too many to list...a never-ending list of chores!

36. Have you ever lived completely off what you produce? Would you like to?
Yes! When I was growing up all we had was what we grew/raised/butchered.
I would like to...but there are things I just can't live without!

37. In what do you trust?

38. Do you make and fix things yourself to save money?
Yes! Everything... unless it involves plumbing, wiring or roofing.

39. Has the experience with animals changed your attitude or habits?
It has taught me to be patient, and to just live day by day and not worry too much about the future.


----------



## animalmom (Jul 6, 2019)

Looking forward to your answers for the last half of the questions.  You are a busy lady!


----------



## AmberLops (Jul 6, 2019)

animalmom said:


> Looking forward to your answers for the last half of the questions.  You are a busy lady!


I'm almost prepared to answer them ha ha! Had lots going on today...some unexpected but i'll write about that later tonight...gotta go do my nighttime rabbit chores


----------



## AmberLops (Jul 6, 2019)

Alright! I finally finished all of my answers and now I can start journaling!
I'll start by introducing myself...My name is Amber and I've been raising Holland Lops for around 6 years and I recently moved to TN....now I also raise Lionheads, English Angoras, French Angoras and Netherland Dwarfs.
My rabbitry is expanding! I currently have over 50 rabbits, plus lots of babies!
3 of my English Angora does kindled last night and I woke up to 23 newborn kits altogether 
Was not expecting that! Exciting but also nerve wracking knowing i'll have to brush_ all_ of those rabbits!
I think i'll sell some of the kits at the farmers market. Fiber seems to be big around here so I think people will be happy to see them for sale...I hope!
One of my Netherland Dwarf doe's kindled last night also, 5 healthy happy babies!
She was bred to my blue-eyed Vienna Marked Black Otter buck...it's his first breeding so I can't wait to see how they turn out. It looks like most of the kits are chocolates and lilacs...we'll find out in a couple of days when they have more fur 

I have 3 Holland Lop does kindling this month on the 19th, 21st and 24th.
And my 2 Lionhead does are due on the 16th and 24th.

My Squirrel Holland Lop doe had a litter on the 18th of last month and she has some gorgeous colored kits...
a Smoke Pearl Point, Siamese Sable, Opal, a Black and a Pointed something...I haven't figured that out just yet ha ha
She had a Smoke Pearl but it died today...I was in the rabbitry, palpating the mama and the little kit went to the bowl to drink some water and it somehow got it's arms stuck on the rim of the bowl...it freaked out and dunked its face in the bowl, I reached in and grabbed it but it died a few seconds later...i'm guessing from a heart attack ?
Such a bummer because her last Smoke Pearl baby died from a respiratory infection when it was around the same age as this one...Maybe 3rd time's the charm and the next one will be perfect. I'd love to keep a smoke pearl! 

Will post more tomorrow...right now it's pouring down raining with tons of thunder and lightning 

Hope everyone has a great night!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Jul 21, 2019)

OK, Miss @AmberLops,

It's been over 2 weeks and we want to hear and see more of your adventures!

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## AmberLops (Jul 21, 2019)

Oh! I haven't been writing on it because I thought no one was reading it 
Where to start?......
The past 2 weeks have been really hard for my rabbits...I lost 14 babies (3 different litters) and 2 adults to Coccidiosis.
Right now i'm building up the nerve to put another out of misery...he's a 1 year old English Angora (named Molokai) and for the past couple days he's been acting a little 'off' but today he has bad diarrhea and he just looks terrible.
I've been treating with Corid and it's been a lifesaver! I'm not exactly sure how long they can safely be on it but i'm keeping them on it for at least a while longer. I think they need it!

I have 2 does due to kindle today...looks like they'll both be late. One is a first-time mom. She's a 6 month old Netherland Dwarf named Lima (leema) and the other is my Holland Lop, Jessie! She's a great mom but her last litter didn't go so well. She had 2 kits, a healthy one and a fetal giant. I had to foster her kit to another doe but it ended up being crushed by the foster mom (I saw it happen, it was a total accident!)...so this time i'm hoping for a normal litter. I palpated her and i feel 3 in her this time so fingers crossed 
I will write more later tonight...gotta go collect the thawed-out frozen bottles from my rabbits and get them back in the freezer before it's too late


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jul 21, 2019)

So, what part of Hawaii were ya located?.....we lived on Oahu in the 60s.....Pearl City, and Wahiawa....


----------



## AmberLops (Jul 21, 2019)

CntryBoy777 said:


> So, what part of Hawaii were ya located?.....we lived on Oahu in the 60s.....Pearl City, and Wahiawa....


I lived on Kauai in Wailua...up where they filmed Jurassic Park 
I went to Honolulu once and stayed there for a few months...it was beautiful but the city was a bit too much for me!


----------



## AmberLops (Jul 23, 2019)

Woke up this morning and it's freezing outside! 61 degrees, compared to yesterday's 91 is a huge difference!
It's nice weather but not for babies born on the wire...
My Holland Lop doe Skyler who was due to kindle yesterday had 2 kits (only 1 will make it) born on the wire last night. I found them this morning, no nest made, no fur pulled...she's never done such a bad job and I don't know what went wrong 
The chilled kits are warming up in the dryer, nice and toasty. I just added the 2 Netherland Dwarf kits that were born yesterday to the dryer-club since they were chilled too.
I've decided to put them all back in the nestbox with Skyler. Because she's more experienced and I think she'll take care of all of them...I hope


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jul 23, 2019)

Hope they do well and Skyler accepts the little uns without much trouble........we were over there from '61-'64....nowhere near what it is now, but even way back then, it was expensive there.....that is why we lived on base....


----------



## AmberLops (Jul 23, 2019)

Well after I warmed up the chilled kits, I went out to put them in her nest...and there WAS another kit that I didn't see...born in the nest box all fat and happy. So now she's raising 2 (would've been 3 but 1 didn't make it) of her own and 2 Netherland babies! I pulled some of her fur and put that in the nest to add some warmth.
She's already fed them all and i'm so happy! Yay for Skyler


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jul 23, 2019)

Way to go Skyler girl


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Jul 24, 2019)

Congratulations on having 2 pages in your journal!  Now if you catch up to Miss @B&B Happy goats, you will be an expert like her!


----------



## AmberLops (Jul 24, 2019)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Congratulations on having 2 pages in your journal!  Now if you catch up to Miss @B&B Happy goats, you will be an expert like her!


Ha ha! Thank you...you noticed that before I did 
I doubt my journal will ever have 300 pages! @B&B Happy goats  has the best journal


----------



## RollingAcres (Jul 24, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> She's already fed them all and i'm so happy! Yay for Skyler


Food job Skyler! My dog's name is also Skyler. 



Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Congratulations on having 2 pages in your journal!


STA, if you want to add additional pages to Amber's journal, you can post some Aggie jokes here instead of in my journal.  
Just kidding, I like reading those Aggie jokes y'all posted in my journal.


----------



## AmberLops (Jul 24, 2019)

I want some jokes!! Bring em' on...we can have a joke contest


----------



## AmberLops (Jul 24, 2019)

I went on @RollingAcres  journal to find those jokes...and I have no idea what an 'Aggie' is!
Can someone please tell me? I feel like i'm missing out on something 
Plus I have a rabbit named Aggie so now i'm worried 
@Senile_Texas_Aggie  ??


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jul 24, 2019)

How is Skyler and her bundle of kits doing ?


----------



## AmberLops (Jul 24, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> How is Skyler and her bundle of kits doing ?


Really well! All the babies are alive and happy and Sky is doing good.
She has a little eye infection though...she got a whisker in her eye today and she scratched it up bad. But I got it all cleaned up and I think it'll heal just fine


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jul 24, 2019)

Skyler,..... foster BUNNY MUMMY of the year.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Jul 24, 2019)

Miss @AmberLops,

An Aggie is a student or graduate of Texas A&M University, whose main campus is in College Station, TX.  I am not sure how Aggies became the butt of jokes.  I heard them as long as I can remember when I was growing up in NE Texas.  I always thought that the jokes were funny, and even after attending and graduating from Texas A&M I still found the jokes to be a good way to laugh at ourselves.  Just about everyone in Texas and in Arkansas knew about Aggie jokes, back when the Southwest Conference was around.  I am not sure if the jokes became known in the Big Ten Conference, or if they are now known in the Southeast Conference, of which Texas A&M is now a member.  I thought that Miss @RollingAcres would have known of them since she attended LSU (I think), but maybe the jokes were not common in Louisiana back then, since LSU was in the Southeast conference and Texas A&M was in the Southwest Conference back when she attended.  So after @Mike CHS, Miss @Baymule and I introduced Miss @RollingAcres to the jokes, I now use the threat of posting Aggie jokes to her journal if she doesn't post every so often.  But so you won't feel left out, here is your very own Aggie joke:

Two Aggies were hitchhiking back to the A&M campus when a farmer and his wife came along and offered them a ride.  Since the old truck the farmer was driving was a single cab, the Aggies had to get in the bed of the truck.  The farmer was driving along a levee next to a lake, was talking to his wife about their kids and wasn't paying attention to where he was driving.  Suddenly the farmer drove into the lake.  The water was deep there so the old truck sank quickly.  The farmer and his wife climbed out of the truck, came to the surface, swam over to the bank, and climbed out.  No sign of the Aggies.  10 seconds go by, 20 seconds, 30 seconds.  Finally, after about a minute, the Aggies popped to the surface of the lake, coughing and gasping for breath.  They swam over to the bank where the farmer and his wife were.  The farmer asked the Aggies what took them so long.  Replied one Aggie, "We like to have never got that tailgate down!"

Now you have your very own Texas Aggie joke. 

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## AmberLops (Jul 24, 2019)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @AmberLops,
> 
> An Aggie is a student or graduate of Texas A&M University, whose main campus is in College Station, TX.  I am not sure how Aggies became the butt of jokes.  I heard them as long as I can remember when I was growing up in NE Texas.  I always thought that the jokes were funny, and even after attending and graduating from Texas A&M I still found the jokes to be a good way to laugh at ourselves.  Just about everyone in Texas and in Arkansas knew about Aggie jokes, back when the Southwest Conference was around.  I am not sure if the jokes became known in the Big Ten Conference, or if they are now known in the Southeast Conference, of which Texas A&M is now a member.  I thought that Miss @RollingAcres would have known of them since she attended LSU (I think), but maybe the jokes were not common in Louisiana back then, since LSU was in the Southeast conference and Texas A&M was in the Southwest Conference back when she attended.  So after @Mike CHS, Miss @Baymule and I introduced Miss @RollingAcres to the jokes, I now use the threat of posting Aggie jokes to her journal if she doesn't post every so often.  But so you won't feel left out, here is your very own Aggie joke:
> 
> ...


 My very own Aggie joke! Thank you!


----------



## AmberLops (Jul 24, 2019)

My little doe Jessie is due tonight!
I'm excited but also worried...she has issues with litters most of the time.
It seems to go in 2's and 3's...when she has 2 kits, there are issues...but when she has 3 the kits are just fine. It might sound strange but that's how it's been since I've had her!
She's one of my favorite does though...she'll take in any kit, any age.
She's even fostered 3 week old kits from another doe  I love her. You could put anything in her cage and she'd fall in love with it...such a sweetie.
Fingers crossed for a healthy litter tonight


----------



## RollingAcres (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jul 25, 2019)

Well....how did she do ?


----------



## AmberLops (Jul 25, 2019)

I can't believe it!!
She had SIX babies!  She's my smallest doe...she's never had more than 3!
All babies are fat and happy, in the nest with tons of fur pulled...YAY!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jul 25, 2019)

momma's on a roll now !  Congradulations  to you and Jessie


----------



## AmberLops (Jul 25, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> momma's on a roll now !  Congradulations  to you and Jessie


Thanks!
She is so tiny...I was always surprised when she had 3 so this is a huge litter!
Jessie weighs a whole 2 pounds and 3 ounces...even my bucks are bigger than her!


----------



## RollingAcres (Jul 25, 2019)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> I thought that Miss @RollingAcres would have known of them since she attended LSU (I think), but maybe the jokes were not common in Louisiana back then, since LSU was in the Southeast conference and Texas A&M was in the Southwest Conference back when she attended.


I didn't know anything about Aggies being butt of jokes when I was attending LSU. I knew it refers to students or alumni from Texas A&M. Is Texas A&M a party school?


----------



## RollingAcres (Jul 25, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> She had SIX babies!  She's my smallest doe...she's never had more than 3!
> All babies are fat and happy, in the nest with tons of fur pulled...YAY!


Congrats!


----------



## AmberLops (Jul 25, 2019)

RollingAcres said:


> Congrats!


Thanks!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jul 25, 2019)

Glad all turned out well!!.....


----------



## Baymule (Jul 25, 2019)

A cowboy, Indian and an Aggie were walking across the desert. The Indian had a water canteen so they could all have a drink. The cowboy had sandwiches so they all could have something to eat. The Aggie was carrying an automobile door. The cowboy and the Indian asked him why he was carrying a car door across the desert. The Aggie replied, "When it gets too hot, I can roll the window down and cool us off."


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jul 25, 2019)

Forgive my ignorance, but isn't A&M an ag school?....I know it is military, but thought it was also agriculture.....


----------



## AmberLops (Jul 25, 2019)

Baymule said:


> A cowboy, Indian and an Aggie were walking across the desert. The Indian had a water canteen so they could all have a drink. The cowboy had sandwiches so they all could have something to eat. The Aggie was carrying an automobile door. The cowboy and the Indian asked him why he was carrying a car door across the desert. The Aggie replied, "When it gets too hot, I can roll the window down and cool us off."


Ha ha ha!


----------



## Baymule (Jul 26, 2019)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but isn't A&M an ag school?....I know it is military, but thought it was also agriculture.....


Yes it is an agricultural school, it used to only be for male students. It was somewhat of a big deal when female students were accepted.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Jul 26, 2019)

RollingAcres said:


> Is Texas A&M a party school?





CntryBoy777 said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but isn't A&M an ag school?....I know it is military, but thought it was also agriculture.....



I suppose that the students party hearty there, but it is a fairly tough school, not a diploma mill.  The university was founded as a land grant college in 1876.  The A&M part stands for Agriculture and Mechanical.  As Miss @Baymule said, it formerly was an all male school with a large presence of military cadets.  I am not sure when A&M went coed, but it was before I started attending in 1973.  I think the ratio of male students to female students at the time I attended was something like 10 to 1.  I suspect that now it would be a lot more even, especially as several of the smaller colleges and universities in Texas have been consolidated into either the University of Texas, Texas A&M, Texas Tech, and maybe others.

I have heard Aggie jokes as long as I can remember growing up in the 1950s and 1960s, so I suppose they were around long before then.  But since I rarely went anywhere outside of Texas prior to graduating from Texas A&M, I did not know just how widespread the Aggie jokes were.

So when Miss @RollingAcres was slow about posting to her journal, I and others have threatened her with posting Aggie jokes unless she started back posting.  (I was thinking that she had heard Aggie jokes while attending LSU.  It turned out that wasn't the case, but she has enjoyed them since she was introduced to them.)  So far the threat has worked but I sometimes have to remind her! 

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## AmberLops (Jul 26, 2019)

Well one of Jessie's kits is MISSING!
I was gone all day, just got back about an hour ago and the lilac kit is gone....I tore her nest apart looking for it, it wasn't there and I moved all the cages around...still no luck. My guess is that it got out of the box (on a nipple) and climbed over Jessie and through the space above the baby-savers...just a guess but I have no clue. I'm so disappointed! I was really looking forward to having a lilac 
Oh well...I'll keep looking around the yard but i'm sure it's eaten by now


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jul 26, 2019)

I sure hope you find your kit


----------



## Baymule (Jul 26, 2019)

That sucks.


----------



## AmberLops (Jul 26, 2019)

Tell me about it...
I looked everywhere. No clue where else it could be 
Is it just me or does it seem like these things only happen when you're not around? 

That leaves Jessie with 5 kits. All brokens...the lilac was the only solid color. 2 broken blacks, 2 broken blue torts and one i can't tell for sure. It might be a broken lilac or a broken lilac tort. They sure are cuties


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jul 26, 2019)

I don't mean to be upsetting.....but, don't rabbits eat the young that aren't healthy?.....I know many animals are that way, but unsure about rabbits.....hope ya can figure it out, tho...


----------



## AmberLops (Jul 26, 2019)

CntryBoy777 said:


> I don't mean to be upsetting.....but, don't rabbits eat the young that aren't healthy?.....I know many animals are that way, but unsure about rabbits.....hope ya can figure it out, tho...


That's not upsetting!
I've never had that happen...some people say rabbits will eat their kits if they sense danger but my does are all really calm and they're used to dogs etc...besides the dogs there really isn't anything else around to spook them!
The kit was really healthy. It wasn't even the runt...one of the broken black's is the runt.
I did check for evidence of her eating it though...no blood or anything in the nestbox, cage or the tray 
I've had other kits escape by climbing over the mom while she's laying down and that gives them just enough height to go through the bars of the cage above the baby savers and wind up crawling around the ground. I've always found them though...they don't go very far.
As awful as this sounds, I'm hoping that some kind of predator snatched it so it doesn't have to starve to death...


----------



## promiseacres (Jul 27, 2019)

@AmberLops I have seen does do that years ago but none recently and you always found body parts left....


----------



## AmberLops (Jul 27, 2019)

promiseacres said:


> @AmberLops I have seen does do that years ago but none recently and you always found body parts left....


That's what I thought...I was looking for pieces of the kit  And I would think the doe would have a bloody face/dewlap right?


----------



## AmberLops (Jul 27, 2019)

Today is grooming day for all the bunnies! Hopefully it can all get done in one day 
They're molting and the amount of fur they are all losing is too much...in the cage, in the food and water bowls, on me...it's gotta go! I got my little 4 month old doe Ronnie plucked bald the other day...I know her room-mates are making fun of her  Poor Ronnie!


----------



## Baymule (Jul 27, 2019)

Do you wet your hands and rub them back and forth to pull off the shedding fur?


----------



## AmberLops (Jul 31, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Do you wet your hands and rub them back and forth to pull off the shedding fur?


Sorry for the late reply, this week has been crazy and not in a good way  
But no, I haven't tried that...does it work well? I just gently pluck the loose fur out and do a whole lot of brushing.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jul 31, 2019)

I had to go back and look at your journal since you started it up while I was gone and it is still rather short so I could get caught up quick.

I am familiar with Texas A&M, but if someone was to ask me what an aggie was, I would have guessed a marble.


----------



## AmberLops (Jul 31, 2019)

Since I've been gone for a few days I guess I should update...
Saturday night I got in a car accident, I was driving on the highway to get back home around 10pm and a drunk driver in a pickup was going way too fast on a side road to get onto the highway and he didn't stop...just smashed into the passenger side of my car, which is totaled. I got home yesterday from the hospital but ended up sleeping the rest of the day. So today will be my day of rabbit stuff...hopefully. I checked on them yesterday when I got home, I only lost 1 kit (the runt) from Jessie's litter. I called a neighbor on Monday and asked him to please feed and water my rabbits for me and he did...i'm proud of him because he thinks rabbits are 'filthy' and he's a bit of a germaphobe 
It could have been much worse, so i'm thankful that it wasn't!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jul 31, 2019)

You sound fortunate and blessed to be still mobile and active.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jul 31, 2019)

Oh no! Luckily you were not badly injured!


----------



## AmberLops (Jul 31, 2019)

Just a couple broken ribs and a concussion...and lots of bruises. It could have been so much worse, and now I don't have to go to work for a week...bonus!


----------



## RollingAcres (Jul 31, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> Just a couple broken ribs and a concussion...and lots of bruises. It could have been so much worse, and now I don't have to go to work for a week...bonus!


There are other reasons for not having to work, this is not a good reason. 
I hope you recover soon.


----------



## AmberLops (Jul 31, 2019)

RollingAcres said:


> There are other reasons for not having to work, this is not a good reason.
> I hope you recover soon.


Thanks 
I was kidding! I love working, and it's a bummer not to be able to. I'll be bored out of my mind.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jul 31, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> Thanks
> I was kidding! I love working, and it's a bummer not to be able to. I'll be bored out of my mind.



That wasn't good news my friend ...sure hope the drunk driver gets a good dose of reality and it costs him some !  I don't  know how it is in Tennessee,  but in Florida you get caught , you are going to spend at least 10 thousand dollars by the time your done,,,1st ofense ! 
Happy you are home and alive, and wishing you fast recovery


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jul 31, 2019)

That's a real shame.....sure hope ya heal up quickly and all gets settled without it costing ya too much....hope the guy gets what he deserves....and that he has insurance....


----------



## AmberLops (Jul 31, 2019)

Thanks guys 
@B&B Happy goats I know in TN 1st offenders can get up to a year in prison, their license revoked for a year and total costs I think are around $8,000. Hopefully he's not stupid enough to do it again!


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 1, 2019)

Trying to get all of the rabbit chores done...not an easy task right now!
I was late feeding my rabbits this morning and they were all looking at me like 'where have you been, we're starving to death over here' with their angry little faces 
Kits in the nesting boxes are too hot and spreading out all over the place so I froze some flat ice-packs, wrapped them in a few paper towels, put them in the next boxes with wood shavings over it then put the kits on top of it. That'll keep them cooler at least for a while. Sure is a hot day today! Sunday the weather cools down to 76!
Gotta go make some coffee, then go back out to check on the bunnies


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 1, 2019)

Hope you are feeling a bit better


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 1, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Hope you are feeling a bit better


A little bit! Being home makes a difference. Thanks


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 1, 2019)

My newest addition...a beautiful Sable Point named Bonnie! She's 6 weeks old 
She comes out of my Squirrel doe 'Betty Sue'  and my black buck 'John Wayne'


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 1, 2019)

She is so pretty


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 1, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> She is so pretty


Thanks! She's a sweetie too. I thought for sure I would lose her and all her littermates during that cocci outbreak...they were all around 3 weeks old at the time. I'm so glad they made it. I'm keeping her sister also. Right now i'm trying to figure out of she's a frosty or a light smoke pearl point. I'll try to get a picture of her today


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Aug 1, 2019)

Miss @AmberLops,

Sure glad to know that you are relatively OK, considering how much worse it could have been.  And it is good to know that not much bad happened to your rabbits while you were in the hospital.  They sure are cute and cuddly.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 1, 2019)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @AmberLops,
> 
> Sure glad to know that you are relatively OK, considering how much worse it could have been.  And it is good to know that not much bad happened to your rabbits while you were in the hospital.  They sure are cute and cuddly.
> 
> Senile Texas Aggie


I'll survive 
I was worried about the rabbits but they also have a few water bowls and bottles in each cage. I'll bet they were hungry though! You'd think it would make them appreciate getting breakfast this morning


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 1, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> My newest addition...a beautiful Sable Point named Bonnie! She's 6 weeks old
> She comes out of my Squirrel doe 'Betty Sue'  and my black buck 'John Wayne'


Awww cute cute cute!


----------



## Baymule (Aug 2, 2019)

I'm late to the party. I am sorry that you were a victim of stupidity. Drunk drivers are no laughing matter. it sucks that your car is totaled. Now you have to get another car, cars can be replaced, you can't. 

Your little bunny is a cutie and so pretty. I love her color.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Aug 2, 2019)

I use frozen 3L bottles and some 1gal bottles for the adults when it gets close to 90degs. My kits in the boxes get a frozen 1L bottle and it stays frozen a lot longer than the bigger bottles with air flowing underneath and around them. They do pretty well if they don't lay up against them, but an ice pack with straw or wood chips over it would work better I'm sure.


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 2, 2019)

Baymule said:


> I'm late to the party. I am sorry that you were a victim of stupidity. Drunk drivers are no laughing matter. it sucks that your car is totaled. Now you have to get another car, cars can be replaced, you can't.
> 
> Your little bunny is a cutie and so pretty. I love her color.


Thanks, she's a sweetie  She's the first sable point I've gotten so far...I have a sable point buck but he hasn't sired any litters yet. I bred him to Jessie though...we'll see what he throws with her!
I don't understand why people do the things they do. There were 3 guys in the truck, no one else on the highway and after the accident the other 2 guys (not the driver) were yelling at me...like it was my fault? I didn't have my cell phone with me and had no way of calling 911. I was trying to tell them to call and it took about a good 10 minutes before they did and another 20 minutes before help arrived.
On a brighter note...Skyler's kits and her 2 fosters, the netherland dwarfs, eyes are opened today! I was so surprised but I didn't realize they were already 12 and 13 days old.
The dwarf colors are chocolate otter and a dutch-marked magpie! Looks like someone lied on the pedigree there 
It's a beautiful kit though...super small and i'm hoping it makes it.
The Hollands are a black and a broken black. Usually Skyler throws lots of blues but the blacks are beautiful too.


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 2, 2019)

Pastor Dave said:


> I use frozen 3L bottles and some 1gal bottles for the adults when it gets close to 90degs. My kits in the boxes get a frozen 1L bottle and it stays frozen a lot longer than the bigger bottles with air flowing underneath and around them. They do pretty well if they don't lay up against them, but an ice pack with straw or wood chips over it would work better I'm sure.


That's a good idea  I give all of my rabbits frozen bottles and the kits in nestboxes get the flat freezer packs!


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 3, 2019)

Today feels like the hottest day so far...but thankfully the clouds are moving in and it might rain. Tomorrow is a big rainstorm...hopefully it comes. It was supposed to rain yesterday but it didn't 
I went to check on all the rabbits earlier and I found Skyler's little black one on the floor of the cage. It seemed okay but I checked on him again a few minutes ago and it was dead...she must have stepped on it.
They're 2 weeks old today! I checked genders and the broken black is a boy, the chocolate otter is a girl and the only one I can't tell is the dutch-marked magpie...I wanted to know that one the most!
If it's a buck i'll keep him but if it's a doe I have to sell it...it's the smallest kit I've ever seen.
Looks like a living peanut


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 4, 2019)

Today was nightmare with the lady who was supposed to pick up my last lop baby...
She was supposed to come yesterday, then she called while I was getting the rabbit ready...said her parents showed up unexpectedly and she couldn't make it. We rescheduled for today at 9 a.m. I get up early so I can feed the rabbits, clean cages and get everything done. 9:00 passes and she still hasn't showed up or called. I figure she's just a flake and she's not coming....then i check my email and she sent me this crazy email saying that while she was driving here her car started smoking and she has to find a shop to get it fixed and she asked for my info so she can western union the money to me...I called her a scammer and told her to stop contacting me. She called and said she 'promises she's not a scammer' and she will be here tomorrow...whatever time I choose. So tomorrow at 11:00 is the new meeting time.
At this point I honestly don't care if she shows up or not


----------



## promiseacres (Aug 5, 2019)

I actually traveled 3 hours to sell a rabbit (maybe we were trading) (stayed overnight with family) then was meeting the person the next morning. She told me that night that she was hit by a car....but she refused to go to the ER... but she couldn't make our time... I told her we were done.... it's bad enough when they don't show at your place but when you drive to meet them...  people suck. Hopefully she shows.


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 5, 2019)

promiseacres said:


> I actually traveled 3 hours to sell a rabbit (maybe we were trading) (stayed overnight with family) then was meeting the person the next morning. She told me that night that she was hit by a car....but she refused to go to the ER... but she couldn't make our time... I told her we were done.... it's bad enough when they don't show at your place but when you drive to meet them...  people suck. Hopefully she shows.


Oh no! I can't help but laugh...i'm sure it wasn't funny at the time 
I used to drive and meet people half way but now I meet them in town at a store parking lot. Seems to work better that way. I don't like people coming to my house either, that's always stressful.
Some of the bogus stories these people come up with are unreal! I think the worst I had was when a lady never showed up, then called me the next day and said she got in a car accident, it's my fault and I owe her a free rabbit or PAY her what she planned on paying me for it


----------



## Hens and Roos (Aug 5, 2019)

sorry to hear about the accident...how scary!


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 5, 2019)

2 of my angoras are making nests...one pulled fur already 
They're both due on the 7th 
This time I bred them both to my French buck (Angus) so we'll see what they throw with him.
Next time I want to breed them to the English buck again, those kits were gorgeous.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 5, 2019)

A great place to meet is the police or sheriff department parking lot. Or a fire station unless it is all volunteer and nobody is there most of the time. You certainly don't people to know that you live alone. Maybe take a male friend with you to sit in the car, scowl and look mean. LOL LOL


----------



## Baymule (Aug 5, 2019)

A man tried to get in my van years ago at a convenience store many years ago, telling me that I needed company in there. I smiled, raised up a sawed off shotgun and told him I had all the company I needed. He backed up and ran.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 5, 2019)

Baymule said:


> A man tried to get in my van years ago at a convenience store many years ago, telling me that I needed company in there. I smiled, raised up a sawed off shotgun and told him I had all the company I needed. He backed up and ran.



 there are many reasons why I love ya Bay...that story is another reason, i love it


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 5, 2019)

Baymule said:


> A man tried to get in my van years ago at a convenience store many years ago, telling me that I needed company in there. I smiled, raised up a sawed off shotgun and told him I had all the company I needed. He backed up and ran.


Good for you! Show him who's boss...I bet you coulda kicked his a$$ real good  That is beyond creepy that he would do that...
The only fire station near me is volunteer. Good idea to meet at the police station!
The lady showed up and got the rabbit! I thought for sure she was a flake but i'm happy the last bunny is sold! 
Now in a few weeks i'll be dealing with this all over again for Skyler and Jessie's babies


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 6, 2019)

One of my English Angoras had her kits this morning!
6 beautiful little lilacs just like mama. She was bred to my black French buck this time for some mixed fiber babies.
My chocolate doe (Pele) made a nest and pulled some fur but no kits yet...time for the waiting game


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 7, 2019)

A huge storm came through last night...
50mph winds, hail, rain, thunder and the craziest lightning I've ever seen!
I had to go out a few times to check on the rabbits and make sure no one was getting rained on or knocked over.
They all seem fine this morning, they weren't even spooked last night during the storm!
Not much damage from the storm, just a few trees down and a very watered garden 

Pele had her babies last night (storm babies!) she had 4 and didn't get a chance to look at colors yet but i'll do that later today.  Small litters this time for the angora girls.
I've decided to sell a buck that I was going to keep...he's a super small 4 month old black Holland Lop.
I love his type and his size (he weighs 1lb 4oz right now!) but with those 2 new bucks I got a few weeks ago it doesn't really make sense to keep him. I have someone interested in him who might be getting him today 

I took Skyler's nest box out so her and the babies would have more room. That little magpie Dwarf baby is freakishly small. It could easily climb over the baby-saver and through the bars of the cage but I have to take a chance!
The other 2 are normal sized...i'm selling Skyler's broken black and keeping Lima's Chocolate Otter because she's chunky, has tiny ears and I love that she has eye-rings...Netherland I have with eye rings is a black marten doe but she doesn't throw the trait. I guess Lima does 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Aug 7, 2019)

Miss @AmberLops,

Refresh my senile Texas Aggie memory again -- from what part of the country did you move?  The reason I ask is that we resided in Oceanside, CA, about 30 miles north of San Diego, for about a year.  We never saw a thunderstorm there.  I was tempted to ask the folks there if there was a state law against thunderstorms! 

I am glad to know your animals came through unharmed.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 7, 2019)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @AmberLops,
> 
> Refresh my senile Texas Aggie memory again -- from what part of the country did you move?  The reason I ask is that we resided in Oceanside, CA, about 30 miles north of San Diego, for about a year.  We never saw a thunderstorm there.  I was tempted to ask the folks there if there was a state law against thunderstorms!
> 
> ...


I was born in Colorado, was raised in Hawaii, moved to Idaho, Oregon, New Mexico, Maine, Pennsylvania and a couple more, too many to mention. But I moved to Tenn. in late January from Arizona...I lived there for a year 
I'm used to thunderstorms but not like the ones here...it's crazy. My power was out for a couple hours today because of another wind/thunderstorm that came through.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Aug 7, 2019)

Ya sure have to pay attention to weather reports in that area, cause it could make a huge difference if a "monster" comes passing thru....we grew up with a sayin....keep ya eye on the sky.....just seeing the clouds can tell ya when to get somewhere quick....but, ya gotta "look" to see them....when ya hear the "train" ya best be "where" ya plan on riding it out....cause it is too late to run....a mattress on top of ya in a bath tub is the safest.....but, I have seen whole houses sucked down to the slab foundation....so, be safe.....having lived around Memphis for 30yrs I've seen a ton of fronts come thru "dixie alley".....the worst in my opinion are the ones at night...cause ya can't see them coming....just have a radar app on your phone so ya know to pay attention....don't mean to scare ya, but it is important to know.....hail means it us possible for tornados to form....no much to worry about til it gets 1/2" or bigger....then it can break windows and dent cars......drove my car once with water sloshing front to back on the floorboard, ankle deep.....hail busted the rear window while I was at work....I drove a 3speed transmission, shift on the column....so, with every shift, stop, acceleration, and bump it sloshed.....anyway, it just takes a little getting used to....but, ya will do just fine....


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 7, 2019)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Ya sure have to pay attention to weather reports in that area, cause it could make a huge difference if a "monster" comes passing thru....we grew up with a sayin....keep ya eye on the sky.....just seeing the clouds can tell ya when to get somewhere quick....but, ya gotta "look" to see them....when ya hear the "train" ya best be "where" ya plan on riding it out....cause it is too late to run....a mattress on top of ya in a bath tub is the safest.....but, I have seen whole houses sucked down to the slab foundation....so, be safe.....having lived around Memphis for 30yrs I've seen a ton of fronts come thru "dixie alley".....the worst in my opinion are the ones at night...cause ya can't see them coming....just have a radar app on your phone so ya know to pay attention....don't mean to scare ya, but it is important to know.....hail means it us possible for tornados to form....no much to worry about til it gets 1/2" or bigger....then it can break windows and dent cars......drove my car once with water sloshing front to back on the floorboard, ankle deep.....hail busted the rear window while I was at work....I drove a 3speed transmission, shift on the column....so, with every shift, stop, acceleration, and bump it sloshed.....anyway, it just takes a little getting used to....but, ya will do just fine....


Thank you for the tips! I appreciate it 
These storms just come out of nowhere...i'm getting better at timing the worst of them though! When the tree tops are swaying in circles and black clouds are moving fast I make sure to be in the house...that is after I make sure the rabbits are alright  And I agree..the nighttime storms are the worst because you literally have no idea what's going on. I just have an old flip-phone so I can't get any apps...but I make sure to check the Accuweather updates as many times a day as I can. Also don't have cable...so I can't watch the weather there either and I bought a couple radios but they don't work out here


----------



## Baymule (Aug 8, 2019)

You NEED a smart phone. Our local news station sends weather alerts, I bet yours does too.


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 8, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> These storms just come out of nowhere...i'm getting better at timing the worst of them though! When the tree tops are swaying in circles and black clouds are moving fast I make sure to be in the house...that is after I make sure the rabbits are alright  And I agree..the nighttime storms are the worst because you literally have no idea what's going on. I just have an old flip-phone so I can't get any apps...but I make sure to check the Accuweather updates as many times a day as I can. Also don't have cable...so I can't watch the weather there either and I bought a couple radios but they don't work out here


Gotta keep an eye on those storms, definitely don't want to get caught in them.


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 8, 2019)

I guess I could look into getting a smartphone. I just never even use the phone I have now!


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 8, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> I guess I could look into getting a smartphone. I just never even use the phone I have now!


You said you don't have cable, but do you have internet service? How's the cell service in your area? Where I am, cell service sucks so I need internet service/wifi for my smartphone. Otherwise it would not connect or would take forever to connect.


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 8, 2019)

RollingAcres said:


> You said you don't have cable, but do you have internet service? How's the cell service in your area? Where I am, cell service sucks so I need internet service/wifi for my smartphone. Otherwise it would not connect or would take forever to connect.


I could get cable...I just don't want it!
And I do have internet and a landline  Cell service doesn't exist out here...I have to drive 2 miles up the road just to get my texts and listen to my voicemail


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 8, 2019)

How's your recovery from the accident?


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Aug 8, 2019)

Miss @AmberLops,

Have you considered getting a radio that can pick up NOAA weather alerts?  That way you will be notified of severe thunderstorms, tornadoes, etc.  If you get a smart phone and have WiFi, you can use your phone to call, as long as you are within range of the WiFi.

And to address Miss @RollingAcres' question, how is your recovery going?

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 8, 2019)

I can look into getting a radio for weather alerts. It would be nice to at least know what the storm is and when it's hitting!
And recovery is going well, thanks for asking. Had a dr appointment today and things are looking just fine. I am stuck with some bad headaches though but dr says they should be gone in a couple weeks. Ribs are still sore but not too bad


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 9, 2019)

I WANT TO LIVE HERE!
Is this not the cutest and sweetest thing you've ever seen???

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=182&v=yAoXHKDcW8I


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 9, 2019)

My netherland dwarf doe Pepper had her first litter tonight!
She had 2...one stillborn and one healthy black kit! She was actually bred to my Lionhead buck for her first litter because my Netherland Dwarf bucks are iffy with new girls 
I'm hoping the little guy makes it. I don't really have anyone who can foster the kit if it doesn't work out with Pepper...I was counting on Mavis's litter but if I have to i'll put them in with one of my Angora litters.
Speaking of Mavis who had a stuck kit yesterday...she is doing better today. She's happy and acting normal, I still feel the retained kit in her but after all the helpful advice from you guys, i'm not too worried now 
Spent the entire day shopping...I do all my shopping every 2 weeks in the big city...Kroger, Walmart, Petco, and Aldi.
I left at 10 and got back at 5:30...I've had my share of the outside world


----------



## Baymule (Aug 10, 2019)

Watching all those bunnies, my first thought is overpopulation. I didn't see any baby bunnies, maybe they are neutered? 

Shopping all day......I am not much of a shopper. I am not one of those "professional shoppers" that shops for something to do. I have plenty to do! By your consolidating it all in one day, you get it done and you don't have to fool with it for another 2 weeks. Since we are retired, my husband shops with me. He slows me down a lot, he looks at everything, reads labels (why did I ever teach him that?) and wants to buy a lot of junk. I can go down several aisles, returning to the cart to deposit my items, while he is still selecting the perfect loaf of bread with the furtherest out "eat by" date on it.  He enjoys shopping, I just want to get in, grab stuff and get out. We went to Aldi's this week, spent a whopping $100! LOL


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 10, 2019)

I try for the every two weeks also, and have learned that DH  slows me down also...So now I go alone, get what I have on the list and get out as quick as I can. I don't  like shopping ........, unless it's  at the feed store or for a new critter


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 10, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Watching all those bunnies, my first thought is overpopulation. I didn't see any baby bunnies, maybe they are neutered?
> 
> Shopping all day......I am not much of a shopper. I am not one of those "professional shoppers" that shops for something to do. I have plenty to do! By your consolidating it all in one day, you get it done and you don't have to fool with it for another 2 weeks. Since we are retired, my husband shops with me. He slows me down a lot, he looks at everything, reads labels (why did I ever teach him that?) and wants to buy a lot of junk. I can go down several aisles, returning to the cart to deposit my items, while he is still selecting the perfect loaf of bread with the furtherest out "eat by" date on it.  He enjoys shopping, I just want to get in, grab stuff and get out. We went to Aldi's this week, spent a whopping $100! LOL


Ha ha! I can't stand shopping either...I find it more stressful than anything. When I lived in AZ it was all everyone did...just shop and I could never understand it!
And I have to say...i'm guilty of reading labels for way too long and I go through all the milk, bread and juice looking at expiration dates too  
When i go into Aldi's it's usually quick and Petco is just for the dog food...but Kroger takes hours


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 10, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> I try for the every two weeks also, and have learned that DH  slows me down also...So now I go alone, get what I have on the list and get out as quick as I can. I don't  like shopping ........, unless it's  at the feed store or for a new critter


Critter shopping doesn't count as shopping!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 10, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> Critter shopping doesn't count as shopping!




Your right....more like a holiday outing


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 10, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Your right....more like a holiday outing


There ya go!


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 11, 2019)

When I went to check on the rabbits this morning, I found both of my Angora does fighting through the bars of the cages...one doe seemed okay and she was pretty much just standing there.
The other doe was losing her mind. She was bouncing off all the corners and the walls of her cage, flying and landing on her kits in the nesting box and kicking off of them.
She stepped on one kit, pushed off of it, it was screaming for a good 3 minutes and now it's looking pretty weak...I don't think it's gonna make it 
I'm trying to figure out why she was acting so crazy. She's the calmest angora doe I have and she IS used to being next to other rabbits...she always has been!


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 11, 2019)

Just so everyone can know a little more about me...

Favorite food......Enchiladas


Favorite dessert....Tiramisu


Favorite drink....Gotta be coffee!


Favorite music......Country


Favorite book...the Melanie Travis Mystery series


Favorite movie....Too hard to pick one!


Favorite TV show....Tied between 'Friends' and '3rd rock from the sun'  both came out before my time but i haven't found a show i like more than these 2!


Favorite sport...show jumping and barrel racing are tied


Favorite color....green


Can't think of anything else right now but if anyone has a question, throw it at me


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 11, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> Just so everyone can know a little more about me...
> 
> Favorite food......Enchiladas
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing! My fav dessert is Tiramisu as well! I honestly don't know what my fav movie is...haven't really watch movies for grown ups in a while but have watched plenty of kids movies. I can definitely name some favorite kids movies. Lol


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 11, 2019)

RollingAcres said:


> Thanks for sharing! My fav dessert is Tiramisu as well! I honestly don't know what my fav movie is...haven't really watch movies for grown ups in a while but have watched plenty of kids movies. I can definitely name some favorite kids movies. Lol


Ha ha! Some kids movies are great no matter what age you are  I like so many movies I can't decide on just one.
I wish Tiramisu wasn't so difficult to make, or else i'd make it more often. When you buy it at the store it's just not as good as homemade


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Aug 11, 2019)

I was thinking about your rabbits....now, never let it be said that I know a blame thing about em, cause I don't....but, have watched a whole bunch of animals in my life....and, ya may be focused on the wrong doe.....maybe the other doe was trying to do something to a kit, or trying to assert dominance and she was attempting to protect her nest....just a thought.....


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 11, 2019)

CntryBoy777 said:


> I was thinking about your rabbits....now, never let it be said that I know a blame thing about em, cause I don't....but, have watched a whole bunch of animals in my life....and, ya may be focused on the wrong doe.....maybe the other doe was trying to do something to a kit, or trying to assert dominance and she was attempting to protect her nest....just a thought.....


Could be!
With rabbits it can be really hard to figure them out. What I saw when I walked up to them was the one doe (Beauty) doing backflips in her cage and attacking the other doe (Pele) through the bars of the cage. Pele wasn't showing any signs of fear or aggression..pretty much just standing there watching Beauty go crazy.
The thing that bothers me is that Beauty is usually the calmest of my angora does. This is not either doe's first litter so no 'new kit' stress..i still have no clue but it does seem to be better now.
The kit that she crushed ended up dying. I know it happens but I've never seen a doe act like this


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 11, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> Ha ha! Some kids movies are great no matter what age you are  I like so many movies I can't decide on just one.
> I wish Tiramisu wasn't so difficult to make, or else i'd make it more often. When you buy it at the store it's just not as good as homemade


I've never made tiramisu from scratch, always get it from the bakery. I'm such a tiramisu snob lol. Some places will make it with whipped cream instead of the mascarpone, fake!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Aug 11, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> Favorite sport...show jumping and barrel racing are tied



As a spectator or a participant?

"Tiramisu" -- I have never heard of that.  I may have to try it one day.


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 11, 2019)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Tiramisu" -- I have never heard of that. I may have to try it one day.


It's an Italian dessert made with layers of coffee-soaked ladyfingers and mascarpone cheese filling.


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 11, 2019)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> As a spectator or a participant?
> 
> "Tiramisu" -- I have never heard of that.  I may have to try it one day.


Both! I used to be a show-jumper until a riding accident and a crazy coach ended that  I love watching it too but haven't for a while.
You haven't lived until you've had Tiramisu!!!


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 11, 2019)

RollingAcres said:


> I've never made tiramisu from scratch, always get it from the bakery. I'm such a tiramisu snob lol. Some places will make it with whipped cream instead of the mascarpone, fake!


It HAS to be mascarpone...no exceptions!
It's not too hard to make, it just takes forever waiting for it to soak overnight and all...could've eaten 3 cakes by the time it's done


----------



## Baymule (Aug 12, 2019)

There is a horse event center 10 miles from us. There is something going on almost every weekend. We have been there days before the show starts, a big rig pulls in, grooms jump out and start unloading horses. They set up a sitting area, complete with fake grass carpet, fake potted plants, chairs, ice cooler full of liquid refreshment, only thing missing is a fire pit to roast weenies and marshmallows. The grooms bathe and prepare the horses for show, the owner shows up to get a leg up and trots off to the ring. 

http://texasrosehorsepark.com/


----------



## Pastor Dave (Aug 12, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> When i go into Aldi's it's usually quick and Petco is just for the dog food...but Kroger takes hours



And for that, I say Thank-you! My pay stubs for Pace Dairy Foods say, Another satisfied Kroger shopper made this check happen. We split our grocery shopping between WalMart and Kroger now since have to be loyal to the mother chain.


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 12, 2019)

Pastor Dave said:


> And for that, I say Thank-you! My pay stubs for Pace Dairy Foods say, Another satisfied Kroger shopper made this check happen. We split our grocery shopping between WalMart and Kroger now since have to be loyal to the mother chain.


That's neat!


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 12, 2019)

Baymule said:


> There is a horse event center 10 miles from us. There is something going on almost every weekend. We have been there days before the show starts, a big rig pulls in, grooms jump out and start unloading horses. They set up a sitting area, complete with fake grass carpet, fake potted plants, chairs, ice cooler full of liquid refreshment, only thing missing is a fire pit to roast weenies and marshmallows. The grooms bathe and prepare the horses for show, the owner shows up to get a leg up and trots off to the ring.
> 
> http://texasrosehorsepark.com/


That looks amazing!! I signed up for their newsletter 
When I come visit we'll have to go!


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 12, 2019)

Last night i went outside in the dark (not smart, I know) just to move some plants around. I put the big potted hibiscus out front to replace the sunflowers that were done blooming. And what do you know? I was standing in a fire ant hill!
They crawled into my shoe and bit me a bunch of times right between my toes. I went in the house and took off my shoe, they were crawling all over the floor and my dogs were all excited trying to eat em' 
The itching and pain kept me up most of the night now my foot looks like a balloon this morning...I had no idea their bites were so bad 
Now i gotta figure out how to get rid of those things


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Aug 12, 2019)

Kroger was my favorite grocery store to shop in when we resided in Warner Robins, GA, and in McKinney, TX.  Alas, the nearest Kroger to us now is 45 miles away!

Miss @Baymule is our resident expert on fire ants, including the correct Texas pronunciation.  Maybe she can weigh in here.



AmberLops said:


> When I come visit we'll have to go!



I hope you swing by here on your way through!


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 12, 2019)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Kroger was my favorite grocery store to shop in when we resided in Warner Robins, GA, and in McKinney, TX.  Alas, the nearest Kroger to us now is 45 miles away!
> 
> Miss @Baymule is our resident expert on fire ants, including the correct Texas pronunciation.  Maybe she can weigh in here.
> 
> ...


I would love to! We could all have a big Texas get together 
@Baymule  what is the correct 'Texas pronunciation' for fire ants? 
The kroger i shop at is almost 75 miles away and i thought it was close!


----------



## Baymule (Aug 12, 2019)

Fire ants.....in Texan (a whole 'nother language) the pronunciation is FAHR AINTS. 

As soon as you are bitten by fahr aints, run cold water over the bites. It helps take the sting out and I think (have no proof) that it washes some of the venom away. For the pain of the bites afterwards, and for almost all stings and insect bites for that matter, I use aloe vera gel with lidocaine, found in the sunburn products. 



AmberLops said:


> The kroger i shop at is almost 75 miles away and i thought it was close!



75 miles to a grocery store? Where do you live? On the butt end of nowhere? 

I wish we had a Kroger. We have Brookshires and their headquarters is in Tyler, so no competition. Walmart and Aldi's is the only other choice.


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 12, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Fire ants.....in Texan (a whole 'nother language) the pronunciation is FAHR AINTS.
> 
> As soon as you are bitten by fahr aints, run cold water over the bites. It helps take the sting out and I think (have no proof) that it washes some of the venom away. For the pain of the bites afterwards, and for almost all stings and insect bites for that matter, I use aloe vera gel with lidocaine, found in the sunburn products.
> 
> ...


Good to know! Thank you...I've been pouring alcohol on it every chance I get...seems to help. I've never been bitten by 'fahr aints'  so it's a new experience for me...just like those dang hornets 

And yep, I live in the definition of 'middle of nowhere'  There's a Walmart and TSC 30 miles one way...then there's a piggly wiggly 35 miles the other way...but no actual grocery store near me. But it's nice and quiet out here


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Aug 13, 2019)

Quiet is good!


----------



## Mike CHS (Aug 13, 2019)

The best thing I've found  for Fire Ants is Martins Surrender Fire Ant Killer.

I don't know if anything will ever kill all of them but we went from having big hills everywhere to something more manageable.  It stinks something awful.


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 16, 2019)

GOING TO THE FAIR TODAY!!! 
I'm super excited to see the rabbit show and all the other animals! Plus they have tons of exhibits for jams/jellies and crafts! Should be a blast 
Weather today is 90 with a breeze, the past 2 days have been hot but pretty nice with the wind.
I'm hoping for shaved ice, snow cones or something cold to numb my darn wisdom tooth...I have 2 in but this 3rd just wants to cause problems.

The rabbits are all doing well, they're happy that it's cooling off and they're doing so much better with their new electrolyte/probiotic/vitamin water. And @GypsyG  i'm blaming you for this one...my rabbits are now addicted to bananas and it's all your fault 
I feed them pellets, they just look at their bowls and put their little paws up on the bars of the cage...staring at me. I give them oats and they do the same thing...they don't stop until I give them bananas!! Now they've decided pellets don't taste as good as they used to... spoiled bunnies.
Hope everyone has a great day, stay cool!


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 16, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> I'm hoping for shaved ice, snow cones or something cold to numb my darn wisdom tooth...I have 2 in but this 3rd just wants to cause problems.


Are you going to have that look at? By the dentist, looking at it yourself doesn't count. 
In the mean time, gargle with salt water often. If it's infected, salt water will help heal it.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 16, 2019)

It's hot, freeze the bananas!


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 16, 2019)

RollingAcres said:


> Are you going to have that look at? By the dentist, looking at it yourself doesn't count.
> In the mean time, gargle with salt water often. If it's infected, salt water will help heal it.


A dentist? Nah...It's fine  I'm gargling every day with salt water and peroxide.
I thought I knew a thing or 2 about teeth...cleaning and pulling dog/cat teeth is part of what I do for a living


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 16, 2019)

Baymule said:


> It's hot, freeze the bananas!


Didn't even think of that...i'll freeze some tonight!


----------



## GypsyG (Aug 17, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> GOING TO THE FAIR TODAY!!!
> I'm super excited to see the rabbit show and all the other animals! Plus they have tons of exhibits for jams/jellies and crafts! Should be a blast
> Weather today is 90 with a breeze, the past 2 days have been hot but pretty nice with the wind.
> I'm hoping for shaved ice, snow cones or something cold to numb my darn wisdom tooth...I have 2 in but this 3rd just wants to cause problems.
> ...



Oops. 

Mine can smell when I enter the rabbit yard with one... The yard will go from perfectly silent to a frenzy of cage door rattling and bunnies hopping back and forth at he front of their hutches impatiently begging for a slice.  I have managed to turn several mean, aggressive bunnies into sweet little beggers with the help of bananas.  Have you discovered yet that they like the peel too?  

I'm very glad to hear that your bunnies are doing better!


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 17, 2019)

GypsyG said:


> Oops.
> 
> Mine can smell when I enter the rabbit yard with one... The yard will go from perfectly silent to a frenzy of cage door rattling and bunnies hopping back and forth at he front of their hutches impatiently begging for a slice.  I have managed to turn several mean, aggressive bunnies into sweet little beggers with the help of bananas.  Have you discovered yet that they like the peel too?
> 
> I'm very glad to hear that your bunnies are doing better!


Mine are the same...I cut up the bananas and put them in a plastic bowl...now when they see me walk outside with the bowl they all lose their minds  They don't eat the peel though! Maybe in time they will...


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 17, 2019)

I was planning on selling just 2 rabbits today...and angora baby and a netherland dwarf...but the angora buyer decided she wanted 2 babies, then I went home to get the dwarf baby ready and I got a call from someone wanting a Holland Lop! Called them and the only time they could get here was early evening and the people were coming for the netherland dwarf at noon. So I made 3 separate trips into town to meet people...town is 30 minutes away so I spent 3 hours driving to deliver bunnies ha ha  Didn't realize that till i got home the last time 

Had a funny experience at the gas station...i went in for $20 in gas...and when i got to the pump it stopped at $2. I went in to tell them there was a mistake and the guy just told me to go back out and he fixed it when he didn't even look at me or listen when i was talking  I went back out and it was still at $2...so i went back in again and told him i want my money back. He said 'i owe you 10 dollars' so i had to tell him NO you owe me 18 dollars. He refused to give me my money back and a couple customers stepped in and helped set him straight. He handed me the money and called me a b**** I couldn't believe it!


----------



## Baymule (Aug 17, 2019)

Good on the bunny sales! As far as the gas station employee, I wonder how many people he has bullied out of money like that?


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 17, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Good on the bunny sales! As far as the gas station employee, I wonder how many people he has bullied out of money like that?


I don't know! He's such a jerk too 
I'm happy about the rabbit sales  Good day to buy a bunny I guess!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Aug 17, 2019)

I doubt that station would stay on my "stop in" list....I'd make sure to have enough to wave as I passed by and pump it in a better spot....


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 17, 2019)

CntryBoy777 said:


> I doubt that station would stay on my "stop in" list....I'd make sure to have enough to wave as I passed by and pump it in a better spot....


I'm not going back to that station again!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Aug 17, 2019)

I was thinking about your picture "problem".....something that I found out thru trial and error was that the resolution setting that a pic is taken with can make a difference with uploading to a site.....most have a max resolution that is allowed, that will "fit" into the field allowed for that file....I'm not any kind of a "whiz" at such things, but have faced my share of "difficulties" with advanced technology.....


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 18, 2019)

CntryBoy777 said:


> I was thinking about your picture "problem".....something that I found out thru trial and error was that the resolution setting that a pic is taken with can make a difference with uploading to a site.....most have a max resolution that is allowed, that will "fit" into the field allowed for that file....I'm not any kind of a "whiz" at such things, but have faced my share of "difficulties" with advanced technology.....


That's an idea! Thank you and i'll look into it


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 18, 2019)

I had a surprise litter from my Lionhead doe last night! I'm assuming she was bred through the cage because I haven't re-bred her since her last litter  Oh well...they're cute! 5 big fat babies, 2 black, 1 blue, 1 lilac and a sable point!
The buck next to her is my newest addition Archie, the broken chocolate chinchilla! I know he's not sterile now 
I have a Netherland Dwarf doe who was due yesterday...still no kits but this morning she is bleeding a lot...I looked all over the cage and the box for a kit but nothing. I hope she'll be alright  She got some extra vitamin/electrolyte water with her breakfast so I hope that gives her some more energy.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 18, 2019)

congrats on the surprise litter! Hope your dwarf doe is ok.


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 18, 2019)

Me too...i'm worried about her. She's my smallest doe...I thought maybe she had a stuck kit but I don't see anything


----------



## Baymule (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 18, 2019)

hope she will be ok


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 18, 2019)

So far she's not okay....
https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/help-kit-stuck-inside-birth-canal.39944/#post-620333


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## AmberLops (Aug 19, 2019)

I got my pictures uploaded finally!!!
Ronnie and Aggie


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## AmberLops (Aug 19, 2019)

That's Maybelle...My Smoke Pearl Point...she's 5 months old and looking gorgeous


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 19, 2019)

This is Sammy Joe...she's molting so her blue isn't as pretty as it actually is!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Aug 19, 2019)

Beautiful rabbits.  Do you raise them for meat, fur, or as pets?



AmberLops said:


> Ronnie and Aggie



Does Aggie tell jokes? 

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 19, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> Had a funny experience at the gas station...i went in for $20 in gas...and when i got to the pump it stopped at $2. I went in to tell them there was a mistake and the guy just told me to go back out and he fixed it when he didn't even look at me or listen when i was talking  I went back out and it was still at $2...so i went back in again and told him i want my money back. He said 'i owe you 10 dollars' so i had to tell him NO you owe me 18 dollars. He refused to give me my money back and a couple customers stepped in and helped set him straight. He handed me the money and called me a b**** I couldn't believe it!


Wow what a dirt bag that guy is!


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 19, 2019)

Your rabbits are beautiful!


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 19, 2019)

RollingAcres said:


> Your rabbits are beautiful!


Thanks!
They're my babies  Yesterday I was ready to give up on them after the nightmare with Mascha...today I realized there's no way I could ever do that!


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 19, 2019)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Beautiful rabbits.  Do you raise them for meat, fur, or as pets?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As a matter of fact....she does 
And I raise them for pet/show.


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## AmberLops (Aug 19, 2019)

Aggie when she was 10 days old...seems like yesterday ha ha


----------



## Baymule (Aug 19, 2019)

Do you tatoo their ears? Clamp or pen/needle?


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 19, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Do you tatoo their ears? Clamp or pen/needle?


Yep! I use a tattoo pen


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 19, 2019)

Phoebe...my Fuzzy Holland Lop


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 19, 2019)

And her mama Jessamine (Jessie for short) Her fur looks a little crazy because of the molt
Jessie is not a fuzzy, but her granddam was a fuzzy


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 19, 2019)

The 2 new bucks I got in July!
Archie is a broken Chocolate Chinchilla and Waylon is a Sable Point 
My doe Skyler is due on the 23rd with Waylon's kits! Can't wait to see what he throws. Jessie was also bred to him but I don't think she took...we'll see


----------



## GypsyG (Aug 20, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> Phoebe...my Fuzzy Holland Lop View attachment 65346 View attachment 65347 View attachment 65348


I have a Phoebe too!  She is a Standard Chinchilla/TAMUK NZ doe.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 20, 2019)

How many different lop breeds are there now? Back when the dinosaurs roamed and I had rabbits, I think there were maybe a couple of breeds. I think one of them was a BIG rabbit. Sometimes one would have a lop ear and an upright ear. My friend who raised them called it a flopped lop. LOL


----------



## Hens and Roos (Aug 20, 2019)

cute pictures!  We just gave our French Angora buck a hair cut, with the humidity here the coats start to mat.  Not sure he was impressed with it but it will grow out.


----------



## promiseacres (Aug 20, 2019)

Baymule said:


> How many different lop breeds are there now? Back when the dinosaurs roamed and I had rabbits, I think there were maybe a couple of breeds. I think one of them was a BIG rabbit. Sometimes one would have a lop ear and an upright ear. My friend who raised them called it a flopped lop. LOL


Let's see, french lops, English lops, fuzzy lops, Holland lops, mini lops, (and velveteen lops are in progress) @AmberLops did I miss any?


----------



## Baymule (Aug 20, 2019)

Flip flop lops?? LOL


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 20, 2019)

promiseacres said:


> Let's see, french lops, English lops, fuzzy lops, Holland lops, mini lops, (and velveteen lops are in progress) @AmberLops did I miss any?


I think you got em' all!


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 20, 2019)

@Hens and Roos  I love the French Angoras...I have a black buck named Angus (came with the name) and he's just the best. The English on the other hand...
I did shave down all my angoras last month, they don't look much like a rabbit afterward 
Is that your boy in your avatar picture? He's beautiful!

@Baymule the big lop was probably a French lop...they're around 10lbs full grown 
And yes, flip flop lops are a special breed...they're one size fits all


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 20, 2019)

GypsyG said:


> I have a Phoebe too!  She is a Standard Chinchilla/TAMUK NZ doe.


Cute! It's a great name 
What is a tamuk? Is it a bloodline of nz's?


----------



## Hens and Roos (Aug 20, 2019)

@AmberLops thanks, the one in the picture is Jack Frost.  The one we gave a hair cut to is a chestnut named Sven


----------



## GypsyG (Aug 20, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> Cute! It's a great name
> What is a tamuk? Is it a bloodline of nz's?


Yes.  Developed by Texas A&M for improved heat resistance.


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 20, 2019)

Hens and Roos said:


> @AmberLops thanks, the one in the picture is Jack Frost.  The one we gave a hair cut to is a chestnut named Sven


Do you use their fiber? 
I have a baby Chestnut...but she's an English. Definitely a keeper, i'm a sucker for agouti


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 20, 2019)

GypsyG said:


> Yes.  Developed by Texas A&M for improved heat resistance.


Can't they create heat-resistant Holland lops too?


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Aug 20, 2019)

GypsyG said:


> Yes. Developed by Texas A&M for improved heat resistance.



And they tell Aggie jokes, too!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Aug 20, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> Do you use their fiber?
> I have a baby Chestnut...but she's an English. Definitely a keeper, i'm a sucker for agouti



we started learning about 3 years ago...but life has kind of gotten in the way, hopefully we will find some time to start working with it again.


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 20, 2019)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> And they tell Aggie jokes, too!


Did you teach them to tell those Aggie jokes?


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 20, 2019)

My Sammy Joe...she likes to play dead! I can flip her over and let go...she doesn't even try to get up


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 20, 2019)

Jessie


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 20, 2019)

Awww


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 20, 2019)

Had a nice thunderstorm tonight! @Baymule  I think I win!

The power went out from 7 until just past 10. I ended up sitting out on the porch in the dark watching the lightning...it was actually very relaxing. I'm usually one to panic in storms but being out there tonight was nice...cleared my mind. And even when the power came back on I stayed out a while longer.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Aug 21, 2019)

Do you have a lot of trees around your house, or is there enough clearing to see a ways off?  I like to watch thunderstorms at night when they are a ways off and as they get closer.  Once the blowing wind and rains start, though, I tend to go inside!


----------



## Mike CHS (Aug 21, 2019)

We didn't have any wind or rain out of those cells.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 21, 2019)

Yup, I believe you do win. We got a quick shower after 11:00 last night, only 1/8" of rain, but it settled the dust.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 21, 2019)

Thank you ladies, we had another day of sunshine ...glad you both got some rain


----------



## Baymule (Aug 21, 2019)

We're both doing our best to take up the slack for you....


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 21, 2019)

Baymule said:


> We're both doing our best to take up the slack for you....


Tommrows weather is "steamy", .........weekend..."drenching rains" 
But we had sun today and stuff got done ...trying very hard to send more your way... to both of you


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 21, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> ended up sitting out on the porch in the dark watching the lightning..


I love watching the lighting in the dark. 
We've been getting thunderstorms around here. Luckily none of the damaging stuff around our house but some places got hit bad.


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 21, 2019)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Do you have a lot of trees around your house, or is there enough clearing to see a ways off?  I like to watch thunderstorms at night when they are a ways off and as they get closer.  Once the blowing wind and rains start, though, I tend to go inside!


My house is surrounded by trees...the only clearing is about half an acre on the west side of the property and that's where most of these storms come from! I can hear the wind and watch the storms come in...this time I stayed out in the wind and rain


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 21, 2019)

Jessie's babies! They're almost 4 weeks old 
I want to keep these 2 so badly...they have the smooshiest faces 
And I think these 2 may be fuzzy lops...
Broken black and broken lilac tort


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 21, 2019)

Broken black tort


----------



## Baymule (Aug 22, 2019)

They do look totally cute and cuddly.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Aug 22, 2019)

I can see why you love raising rabbits!  They are so cute!


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 23, 2019)

Luna, my Lionhead doe


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 23, 2019)

Last few pictures are of Dublin, my VM black otter Netherland Dwarf buck...the first pic of him is when he was 8 weeks old.
For anyone who remembers (hard to forget!) the thread I started about him and his anger issues...he's gotten a lot better with the ladies. No more attacking them


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 24, 2019)

Those are some cute little rabbits you raise Amber,.... I can see why you get attached to them


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 24, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Those are some cute little rabbits you raise Amber,.... I can see why you get attached to them


Thanks I love em'...they're my babies


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 24, 2019)

Angora babies! I just started advertising them.
First pic is the chocolate girl, 2nd pic is the Chestnut boy.
I know he doesn't look Chestnut, but he is  I would post all of them, but there are far too many to post!


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 24, 2019)

My girl got her rabies shot today! She had fun playing with the clinic cat, Thomas. 
Then she slept the rest of the day 
Should've brought my camera to the clinic, the pictures would have been great!


----------



## Baymule (Aug 25, 2019)

Angoras are so soft! That wool is so light and luxurious, where's that sweater? LOL


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 25, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Angoras are so soft! That wool is so light and luxurious, where's that sweater? LOL


I'm working on it! I have about half a pound of fiber from the adult angoras altogether. I just need to spin it and see how it adds up 
I joined a fiber/spinning group but those people are so mean I don't think i'll continue going 
Maybe they hate me because i'm not a southerner?


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Aug 25, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> Maybe they hate me because i'm not a southerner?



Tell me where they are and I'll set 'em straight!  I am a Southerner born and bred, and have lived in the South most all of my life, but I am not a snob about it.  Some of the sorriest people I have known have been Southerners, and some of the nicest, most wonderful people I have know have been Northerners or Westerners.

So just tell me where I can find them and I will set them straight.  I will not tolerate their mistreating our beloved Miss AmberLops!

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 25, 2019)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Tell me where they are and I'll set 'em straight!  I am a Southerner born and bred, and have lived in the South most all of my life, but I am not a snob about it.  Some of the sorriest people I have known have been Southerners, and some of the nicest, most wonderful people I have know have been Northerners or Westerners.
> 
> So just tell me where I can find them and I will set them straight.  I will not tolerate their mistreating our beloved Miss AmberLops!
> 
> Senile Texas Aggie




,   STA.....to the rescue


----------



## Baymule (Aug 25, 2019)

A bunch of snobby mean girls masquerading as a spinner group? UGLY comes in all forms. Hmmm... there is a spinning guild in Mineola, Texas, about 10 miles from us and I’d be willing to bet my boots that they would welcome a wonderful young lady such as yourself.....


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 25, 2019)

Aw thanks! You guys are the best 
I went today and ended up quitting the group. It's just not gonna work out, they were worse today... hopefully I can find a group with nicer people.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Aug 25, 2019)

Oh No!!....ya need to go to at least 1 more....and be sure to take one of your "little friends" with ya....like the red rat snake...and play "show and tell"....ya would probably clear the building......


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 25, 2019)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Oh No!!....ya need to go to at least 1 more....and be sure to take one of your "little friends" with ya....like the red rat snake...and play "show and tell"....ya would probably clear the building......


Ha ha! That's an idea....


----------



## Hens and Roos (Aug 26, 2019)

that's a bummer! hopefully you can find another group to join


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 26, 2019)

Hens and Roos said:


> that's a bummer! hopefully you can find another group to join


I hope so! There aren't many and the others are pretty far away. Maybe I could talk some fiber people into starting a new group


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 26, 2019)

I have a question for people who know their spiders!
When I was feeding my rabbits this morning, I got bitten by a giant grey spider (with black spots) that had HUGE black fangs...this spider was about the size of my hand. I've never seen a spider that looks like that, I know giant house spiders and cane spiders...not these things!
The bite is swollen and the fang marks are about 1/4 inch apart. It made me feel sick with flu-type symptoms and made my vision kind of blurry. I know it's not a brown recluse or black widow so i'm not too worried about it.
Any ideas? I tried researching and the only thing that kind of looks like it is a thing-legged wolf spider but it's missing those big black fangs


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Aug 26, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> I have a question for people who know their spiders!
> When I was feeding my rabbits this morning, I got bitten by a giant grey spider (with black spots) that had HUGE black fangs...this spider was about the size of my hand. I've never seen a spider that looks like that, I know giant house spiders and cane spiders...not these things!
> The bite is swollen and the fang marks are about 1/4 inch apart. It made me feel sick with flu-type symptoms and made my vision kind of blurry. I know it's not a brown recluse or black widow so i'm not too worried about it.
> Any ideas? I tried researching and the only thing that kind of looks like it is a thing-legged wolf spider but it's missing those big black fangs


Did it look like this?....




ETA: our signal is not very good today, so I tried screen shooting the pic...if it isn't clear enough for ya to see....google....yellow garden spider.....be sure to clean the area and keep an eye on it....if a tiny black dot forms in the middle of the bite or starts oozing....go see your doctor.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 26, 2019)

Instant heart failure if a spider that big got NEAR me.....hope you don't  have any more symptoms  from it, that sounds horrible ....feel better quickly Amber


----------



## Baymule (Aug 26, 2019)

A visit to the doctor might be in order.


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 26, 2019)

It's no big deal, just a bite  The swelling went down a lot... I covered it in peroxide, alcohol and silver gel.
@CntryBoy777  it wasn't that spider! I wish it was...at least i'd know what it is. Still not sure, I spent a couple hours researching today...looking at every spider in the country and I didn't find it. Oh well...maybe it's an unknown species and it'll give me special powers ha ha


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 26, 2019)

It's been raining non-stop for the last 3 days...and there's more in the forecast!
It's a nice break from the heat but it sure does a number on old injuries 
The rabbits are happy, I have a few young does breeding for the first time. My little Chestnut, Ronnie was bred today and I can't wait to see how she does! The cooler weather is bringing them back to life!
Can anyone tell me how to post a video?
I got a video of Jessie's babies but I can't figure out how to post it


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Aug 26, 2019)

To post a video, ya have to upload it to youtube and then link it to your post....ya have to have a "channel" on youtube to upload it to.....some of the orb spiders has dots and so do jumping spiders....if it was stripes and not dots...it could be a wolf spider.....they look somewhat like a tarantula....there are plenty of all those in the area up there.....


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 26, 2019)

CntryBoy777 said:


> To post a video, ya have to upload it to youtube and then link it to your post....ya have to have a "channel" on youtube to upload it to.....some of the orb spiders has dots and so do jumping spiders....if it was stripes and not dots...it could be a wolf spider.....they look somewhat like a tarantula....there are plenty of all those in the area up there.....


Thank you! I don't have a youtube channel so I don't think i'll get to post the video.
And the spider looked like a mix between a fishing spider and a wolf spider but neither have those fangs!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Aug 27, 2019)

This might be of interest to ya....
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hogna_carolinensis


----------



## Baymule (Aug 27, 2019)

Glad that you feel better. Spider bites can be bad. Rain for 3 days! The Dallas and Fort Worth area is getting storms right now and up north of us too. I sure hope we get rain out of that, although the weather lady just said we'd be lucky to get a half inch. Boo.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Aug 27, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> Thank you! I don't have a youtube channel so I don't think i'll get to post the video.



Creating a YouTube channel is easy -- even I was able to do it!  I think you ought to start a YouTube channel about raising rabbits.  You'd become famous.  Then those snotty ladies at the spinning club would beg you to join!


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 27, 2019)

CntryBoy777 said:


> This might be of interest to ya....
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hogna_carolinensis


That looks a lot like it! Thank you


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 27, 2019)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Creating a YouTube channel is easy -- even I was able to do it!  I think you ought to start a YouTube channel about raising rabbits.  You'd become famous.  Then those snotty ladies at the spinning club would beg you to join!


Ha ha, that's a good idea  I'll look into it!

@Baymule  I hope you get rain...
I'll send you some...i'm tired of it already!


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 27, 2019)

The rain finally stopped today!
Tomorrow is supposed to be sunny and warm, but the night temp is 57...that's cold!
I'm sure the rabbits will be happy about the cooler nights.
Hope everyone has a great night!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 28, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> The rain finally stopped today!
> Tomorrow is supposed to be sunny and warm, but the night temp is 57...that's cold!
> I'm sure the rabbits will be happy about the cooler nights.
> Hope everyone has a great night!



A dry day for you


----------



## Baymule (Aug 28, 2019)

We got an inch of rain yesterday! The dust is settled, grass got a drink. There are green fields around here and dry brown scorched fields. It is easy to see which fields have humus in them and which ones don't. Over grazed and properly rotated-sure makes a difference. I've been watering m two little patches of Bermuda grass--that the sheep don't want to eat.  I am going to seed a mix of Bermuda and bahia next spring on our new ground. The horses love Bermuda. I need both grasses so I can have something to survive the summers here.


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 28, 2019)

Baymule said:


> We got an inch of rain yesterday! The dust is settled, grass got a drink. There are green fields around here and dry brown scorched fields. It is easy to see which fields have humus in them and which ones don't. Over grazed and properly rotated-sure makes a difference. I've been watering m two little patches of Bermuda grass--that the sheep don't want to eat.  I am going to seed a mix of Bermuda and bahia next spring on our new ground. The horses love Bermuda. I need both grasses so I can have something to survive the summers here.


That's too bad. So far I haven't seen one lawn/pasture here with burnt grass...and I have no idea what kind of grass everyone has!
Whatever it is, the heat doesn't bother it at all.
Why won't the sheep eat Bermuda?


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 28, 2019)

Today was a good day for selling rabbits!
I sold an Angora to a guy who wants to breed him to his NZ meat rabbits....to make Lionheads 
He sure thought it was a good idea...and I didn't tell him otherwise! 
And I sold a Lop baby today too 

Have a great night everyone!
If you're in the path of storms...stay safe


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 29, 2019)

Someone emailed me yesterday asking for pictures of Jessie's broken tort boy posing....
I wasn't expecting him to be good about it, but looks to me like he was born to be on the show table!
He's adorable


----------



## Baymule (Aug 29, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> Why won't the sheep eat Bermuda?



Because they are sheep.  They like bahia, so in the spring I will seed the pipeline with bahia seed. The horses love Bermuda. The pastures will eventually wind up being a good mix of grasses. We had the horses 2 1/2 acre pasture forestry mulched, I'll plant Bermuda there. The sheep eat weeds. They love weeds. They will eat the Bermuda, but only after the weeds are gone.


----------



## Mike CHS (Aug 29, 2019)

If I want to force them to eat a paddock down I'll put up electric netting.  I have found it easier and less hassle to put them in and let them have what they want.  I can cut all of our paddocks fairly high in less than an hour so they always have fresh grass that they like.


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 29, 2019)

Maybe St. Croix just aren't as picky? 
Mine were all pasture-raised, they loved the grass I had...can't remember for the life of me what kind of grass it was!

Today I had someone buy 4 Angora babies and one of my older bucks. I decided to sell him because I like what the other EA buck throws better....plus I don't need 3 angora bucks!

Speaking of bucks...
Does anyone know of a way to stop a buck from spraying?
Both of my newer Holland boys both spray me whenever I even walk past their cages. I've never seen that before!
My boy John Wayne never sprays... my angora bucks do, BUT only when there's a doe around.
Is there anything I can do to stop it?


----------



## Baymule (Aug 30, 2019)

Move them to the end or to the back. I had a black Satin buck that was spoiled rotten, wanted to be petted every time I walked by. If I didn't, he whirled around and sprayed me, so he got moved to the back of the barn, on the end. He had been right by the door.


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 30, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Move them to the end or to the back. I had a black Satin buck that was spoiled rotten, wanted to be petted every time I walked by. If I didn't, he whirled around and sprayed me, so he got moved to the back of the barn, on the end. He had been right by the door.


He's already on the end!
He's in a stacker cage that's kind of smaller than the other cages I have my does in. I don't want to switch him out and give the girls less room. I guess I could try moving him to the back, it's just hard to find level ground outside of where the rabbits are now


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 31, 2019)

Today was the farmers market! Sold quite a few things 
Also sold 4 more Angora babies after the market! The lady said she wanted 3 so I threw in the 4th for free.

I did a recount on my rabbits and they added up this past month...quite a bit 
So I decided to keep just 3 angora kits out of the 17... I'm keeping the Chestnut buck, and the Blue and Lilac girls. There is a sweet black French/English mix i'm thinking of keeping though...she's adorable but we'll see 
Have a great night everyone!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Aug 31, 2019)

Sounds like ya did pretty good and had a wonderful day....really glad ya did....and with the increased "bunny math" even more of a chance to have a few more Good days....


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 31, 2019)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Sounds like ya did pretty good and had a wonderful day....really glad ya did....and with the increased "bunny math" even more of a chance to have a few more Good days....


That's sweet, thank you


----------



## Baymule (Sep 1, 2019)

That's good on the rabbit sales. Paying the feed bill is a bonus. Making above that is better. Either way, you get to enjoy them and it makes you happy.


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 1, 2019)

Baymule said:


> That's good on the rabbit sales. Paying the feed bill is a bonus. Making above that is better. Either way, you get to enjoy them and it makes you happy.


It sure does! I love those bunnies


----------



## Baymule (Sep 1, 2019)

Amazing what our animals can do for us. I go sit in the lot with my sheep and just enjoy their presence. They come to me for scratches, follow begging for more and give me happiness and peace in my heart. I brush out my dogs, sprawled on the ground with them, they give me wispy hairs all over me, in my mouth and sometimes a REAL annoying one or two in my eyes/eyelashes. Lots of slobbery kisses-life doesn't get any better than this. The Looney Gooney Trio run to me yelling for a handful of BOSS and of course, like their dutiful slave, I scatter some for them. The horses gallop up when I call, they love and adore me when I accessorize my farm get up with a feed bucket. LOL 

Yup, we are happy because we are incomplete without our animals.


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 1, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Amazing what our animals can do for us. I go sit in the lot with my sheep and just enjoy their presence. They come to me for scratches, follow begging for more and give me happiness and peace in my heart. I brush out my dogs, sprawled on the ground with them, they give me wispy hairs all over me, in my mouth and sometimes a REAL annoying one or two in my eyes/eyelashes. Lots of slobbery kisses-life doesn't get any better than this. The Looney Gooney Trio run to me yelling for a handful of BOSS and of course, like their dutiful slave, I scatter some for them. The horses gallop up when I call, they love and adore me when I accessorize my farm get up with a feed bucket. LOL
> 
> Yup, we are happy because we are incomplete without our animals.


Was this supposed to make me cry? I'm guilty! 
Animals are the best medicine, they love unconditionally...my dog is my best friend. She listens to every word I say, she never leaves my side and she knows just how to cheer me up when i'm feeling down. She's my buddy. And my rabbits are tons of fun. Every morning they act like they're starving and haven't eaten in weeks...then they want to be loved on and I take them out of their cages one by one, give them kissed  and let them hop around the yard...when they go back in their cages they nap for the rest of the day! They don't have a worry in the world 
I couldn't imagine life without animals. I know for sure I wouldn't make it without them.


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 2, 2019)

Can anyone give me advice on how to deal with angry/hateful coworkers?
The clinic I work at is nice, but the people who work there aren't!
I tried talking to my boss about the coworker issues and it was pointless, she said she can't do anything about it 
I've only had 1 other job before this, and that was a clinic job also...but i'm still kind of new to this and don't have much experience in dealing with coworkers 

I know this has nothing to do with my rabbits but I just wanted to throw it out there!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Sep 2, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> Can anyone give me advice on how to deal with angry/hateful coworkers?
> The clinic I work at is nice, but the people who work there aren't!
> I tried talking to my boss about the coworker issues and it was pointless, she said she can't do anything about it
> I've only had 1 other job before this, and that was a clinic job also...but i'm still kind of new to this and don't have much experience in dealing with coworkers
> ...



You can either ignore them and just  do your job, ........or. kill em with kindness, .....killing them with kindness is the most enjoyable  choice .....bring cookies for everyone,  ...when they are mean ...just smile.....ask them if they need help.....you can drive a unhappy person crazy if you live your life well .


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 2, 2019)

Just realize that it is their "problem" and do your best to "get along".....some people out there lack the desire to get along, no matter what ya do....so, respect their space and do your job around them.....everybody has "bills to pay"....and ya can't choose your coworkers, but ya can choose who ya "hang around" with.....


----------



## Baymule (Sep 2, 2019)

I am guessing that they are females...….






What @B&B Happy goats said...…



 

Evil WITCHES!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## Baymule (Sep 2, 2019)

I worked with men in my 20's. I worked in welding shops, machine shops, not your typical (then) female type jobs. If I co-worker was ugly to me, I picked up a wrench and threatened to clock him out, usually accompanied with some very direct language. Respect was hard earned. 

 I worked in sales jobs where I dealt with all kinds of people. I think the best job training I ever had was working as a waitress at age 18-19. People were either horribly ugly, wonderfully nice or just indifferent. I had to provide for their needs with a smile, desire to please when maybe I just wanted to dump what they ordered over their heads. I made a lot of money, so I must have figured something out. LOL

The WITCHES you work with have miserable lives. They are more than likely two faced back stabbing piles of ugly attitude because of their miserable lives. You are happy and they can't stand it. If you square off and butt heads with them, you will lose. It will be one against everyone else. Your boss doesn't even care what they do.  

Make up your mind to have fun EVERY day. Be kind and caring to the clients and their pets every day. Smile, laugh, sing, hum, whistle, do a few dance steps and make every day the best you ever had. When the coven of WITCHES is rude or ugly, return the favor with kindness and a compliment. Do not let their ugly become your problem, for that is what they want, to drag you down to their level. If they can hurt your feelings, make you mad or make you unhappy, it will make their shriveled little hearts glow with satisfaction. Smile in their nasty faces and do not give them what they want.


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 2, 2019)

Thanks for the advice everyone!!
I'm a pacifist and I've never said anything back to them, never told them how I feel about them. I ignore them, and pretend I don't hear what they say about me. I'm always happy and nice and I DO bring cookies/muffins/cheesecake and whatever else I can buy on my way to work every day ha ha!
I don't even eat lunch in the break room with them...I can't! It's too uncomfortable, they talk to eachother but they don't talk to me or even look at me, so I eat my lunch in one of the exam rooms.

And yes...all the vet techs and receptionists are women, all close to my age except for the head tech who refused to train me...she automatically hated me. Oh well, I learned without her 
It's a 3 doctor practice and all are men...2 of them are great, really nice guys. They both love jokes and pranks and i'm the only other person working there who has a sense of humor...so we have fun! The other doctor is pure evil.
I can't stand him and he's the one I get stuck working with the most 

Most of the clients love me, there are even a few that ask for me. And that makes me feel good about my job. I love helping people and their pets, there's no better job in the world. I just wish it was a nicer workplace and that it wasn't so divided. You'd think working in an environment like that, it would make the job 10x easier if everyone got along.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 3, 2019)

You are doing all you can, the only thing you could do is to find another place to work. While it might be tempting to tell them what you think, don’t. The truth don’t hurt but it sure makes people mad. LOL


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 3, 2019)

Baymule said:


> You are doing all you can, the only thing you could do is to find another place to work. While it might be tempting to tell them what you think, don’t. The truth don’t hurt but it sure makes people mad. LOL


I know it does 
I would love to find another place to work but there aren't many clinics around me and this clinic is an hour and 20 minute drive one way...the other clinics are further.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Sep 3, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> Can anyone give me advice on how to deal with angry/hateful coworkers?



Miss @AmberLops,

It breaks my heart to read this!  You are one of the nicest folks I know, and have quickly become one of my favorites here on the forum.  I can't offer any words of advice on top of what others have suggested.  And if you have read my journal lately, you will understand I would even be reluctant to offer it even if I did have some advice.  I can only tell you that I care for you and truly wish you the best.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 3, 2019)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @AmberLops,
> 
> It breaks my heart to read this!  You are one of the nicest folks I know, and have quickly become one of my favorites here on the forum.  I can't offer any words of advice on top of what others have suggested.  And if you have read my journal lately, you will understand I would even be reluctant to offer it even if I did have some advice.  I can only tell you that I care for you and truly wish you the best.
> 
> Senile Texas Aggie


Thank you, that really means a lot to me 
And please don't change who you are. People will just have to deal with you being you. I don't see anything wrong with caring and asking questions...if someone doesn't want to answer, then don't answer! But don't change for other people.


----------



## Mike CHS (Sep 3, 2019)

The others pretty much hit it all.  About the only way you can fix that kind of problem is to be in charge and even then, it isn't always easy to pull it off.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 3, 2019)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @AmberLops,
> 
> It breaks my heart to read this!  You are one of the nicest folks I know, and have quickly become one of my favorites here on the forum.  I can't offer any words of advice on top of what others have suggested.  And if you have read my journal lately, you will understand I would even be reluctant to offer it even if I did have some advice.  I can only tell you that I care for you and truly wish you the best.
> 
> Senile Texas Aggie


STA you ask me anything that you want to. You will not offend me. My daughter is a college professor teaching media. She says many of the people in the media have Aspergers. They ask the questions that everyone else is too polite to ask, they have no problem being direct. She said the AS students drive the other professors crazy with their questions, directness and no to little filters on what they say, but she likes them. My son in law is adult diagnosed ADD and he always reminded me of someone with Aspergers. His thought process is logical, direct and does not run down the train tracks like everyone else's. That has made him an outstanding individual. So I kinda know where you are coming from. I know that you are a good man with a good heart and would never intentionally be rude or hurt anyone's feelings. So anything you want to know, ask or say to me, have at it. I wouldn't have you any other way.


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 3, 2019)

Baymule said:


> STA you ask me anything that you want to. You will not offend me. My daughter is a college professor teaching media. She says many of the people in the media have Aspergers. They ask the questions that everyone else is too polite to ask, they have no problem being direct. She said the AS students drive the other professors crazy with their questions, directness and no to little filters on what they say, but she likes them. My son in law is adult diagnosed ADD and he always reminded me of someone with Aspergers. His thought process is logical, direct and does not run down the train tracks like everyone else's. That has made him an outstanding individual. So I kinda know where you are coming from. I know that you are a good man with a good heart and would never intentionally be rude or hurt anyone's feelings. So anything you want to know, ask or say to me, have at it. I wouldn't have you any other way.


x1000!


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 7, 2019)

It's been a few days since I posted on here, so here goes!
This morning I noticed that one of Jessie's kits (now 6 weeks old) lost a lot of weight since yesterday...so I made a concentrated version of the vitamin/electrolyte/probiotic water I give the rabbits, syringed it and he was acting fine...not lethargic or weak at all. I thought he would make it, but when I came home from work, he was dead 

On a brighter note, I have 3 rabbits selling tomorrow! 2 angoras and a netherland dwarf and a lop!
I have 2 litters of Lionhead kits that are around 2 and 3 weeks old now.
Out of my Charlie-colored Lionhead doe (Emma) I got a Chestnut Charlie kit! I didn't even know that was possible! I'll have to get pictures, it's beautiful 

Hope everyone has a great night


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Sep 8, 2019)

Gosh, Miss @AmberLops!  It seems you have had a number of your kits die.  Is that normal?  Please understand that I am not criticizing your raising methods.  I am instead just wondering if the mortality rate of kits is higher than other mammals and that is why they breed "like rabbits" -- to have enough to survive to adulthood!


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 8, 2019)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Gosh, Miss @AmberLops!  It seems you have had a number of your kits die.  Is that normal?  Please understand that I am not criticizing your raising methods.  I am instead just wondering if the mortality rate of kits is higher than other mammals and that is why they breed "like rabbits" -- to have enough to survive to adulthood!


Yep...sadly, it's pretty normal. Kits have a high mortality rate from birth until about 10 weeks old.
As newborns, they can die from being too hot, too cold, stepped on by the mama rabbit or a million other reasons. And weaning is the hardest time for them and when you're most likely to lose them. Stress on the body from weaning can cause dysbiosis, which can create enterotoxemia which will kill the kit 9 out of 10 times. Then you have the 'faders' who seem to just die for no real reason...like Jessie's kit. No diarrhea, not lethargic, still eating and drinking normal.

I have the most problems with my 'dwarf breeds'...Hollands Lops and Netherland Dwarfs.
But not all of them! I have a doe who gives me 7 kits (wow!) every litter, and so far I've only lost 1 every time. Jessie usually has issues with her litters. She sometimes has 2 and 1 makes it but this litter she had 6, one went missing (not sure if you read that earlier on my journal) and now this one didn't make it...so 2 out of 6 is not bad for a dwarf breed litter.

My Lionheads have been doing great, they both haven't lost a kit from their most recent litters.
The Angoras lose a few in each litter because they stomp on them...they're not the smartest breed and not the best mothers either.

This is a good link
http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/Uro_gen_diseases/Repro/Newborn/Newborn_mortality_en.pdf


----------



## Baymule (Sep 8, 2019)

You left out the moms peeing on the babies to hide their scent from predators, or just because they’re stupid. The kits get chilled and die.... or pneumonia from the ammonia fumes and die.... Makes ya want to put a diaper on the durned doe.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Sep 8, 2019)

Thank you, Miss @AmberLops!  That was a fascinating article!  I guess rabbits are susceptible to numerous causes of death prior to adulthood, and so they compensate by having numerous offspring.  Regarding:



AmberLops said:


> (not sure if you read that earlier on my journal)



I have read every word in your journal.  Of course, that doesn't mean I will remember all of it -- after all, that is why I call myself _Senile_ Texas Aggie! 

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 8, 2019)

Baymule said:


> You left out the moms peeing on the babies to hide their scent from predators, or just because they’re stupid. The kits get chilled and die.... or pneumonia from the ammonia fumes and die.... Makes ya want to put a diaper on the durned doe.


Oh yes...forgot that one...I thought it was only my rabbits that did that HA HA!


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 8, 2019)

Something happened today and I don't quite know how to feel about it or what to do...
A lady I've been dealing with for a while wanted to come by today and pick up a lop kit.
So I drive off to meet her, she showed up 45 minutes late. I gave her the rabbit and everything that came with it (food, hay, pedigree) and she asked for my info write out a check.
I told her it's cash only (she's bought 2 rabbits from me before) and reminded her that I told her this already over the phone yesterday. She said she had no cash, and she didn't bring her card so she couldn't pull out the money from the atm. Then she said she could pay me via money order, I said no because the only place that cashes them here is Walmart (which is an hour from me), and they make it almost impossible to cash MO's. She said she'd mail me the cash tomorrow...I don't want her to have my address so I said no.
I got a little frustrated with her, and told her that every time someone has given me a check, it bounces. She got offended and said her check is 'good'.
So, STUPID me took the check and when I got home, she had sent me a nasty email, threatening to post ads on craigslist 'warning people about me'...I didn't reply. Then about an hour later, she wrote another email and told me that she called her bank (on Sunday?) and put a stop payment on the check, so if I try to cash it, it will be fraud.
So long story short...she STOLE my rabbit. I can't believe it!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 8, 2019)

Yea -- right she called her bank on Sunday....ugh.

So, her phone number and address is printed on the check, right?  I'd call the cops and report her for theft and give them her address.  But, maybe I'd email  her back first and warn her that she needs to bring the rabbit back or show up with some cash.  ARGH!  People suck!


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 8, 2019)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Yea -- right she called her bank on Sunday....ugh.
> 
> So, her phone number and address is printed on the check, right?  I'd call the cops and report her for theft and give them her address.  But, maybe I'd email  her back first and warn her that she needs to bring the rabbit back or show up with some cash.  ARGH!  People suck!


Yes, all her info is on the check...she's not the sharpest tool in the shed.
Guess that's what i'll have to do. I called her, but she didn't answer...guess i'll email her.
Every time I think people couldn't be worse


----------



## Mike CHS (Sep 8, 2019)

I have had rabbits but it was only for their pellets for the garden when I lived in subdivisions.  I never tried to breed them though.

I'm hard headed enough that I would take that woman to small claims court.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 8, 2019)

Tell her that you are going to take a picture of the check and post it on Craigslist, and tell everyone to watch out for HER because she is a THIEF. 



Mike CHS said:


> I'm hard headed enough that I would take that woman to small claims court.


I like this.


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 8, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Tell her that you are going to take a picture of the check and post it on Craigslist, and tell everyone to watch out for HER because she is a THIEF.


I think i'll do that. Didn't even think of it, it's a great idea!


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 9, 2019)

She basically wrote you a bad check so you can take her to small claim court! Make sure to save all the emails from her starting with her wanting to buy the rabbits until the ones she threatened you. 

I like Bay's idea!


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 9, 2019)

RollingAcres said:


> She basically wrote you a bad check so you can take her to small claim court! Make sure to save all the emails from her starting with her wanting to buy the rabbits until the ones she threatened you.
> 
> I like Bay's idea!


I would love to take her to small claims court...I just don't think this lady is worth all that stress...


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 9, 2019)

When you post your ads next time just be sure to put "cash only" in BOLD and Caps.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 9, 2019)

You can call the bank and see if she's actually put a stop payment on the check.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Sep 9, 2019)

Miss @AmberLops,

I can't believe it!  You are one of the nicest folks on this forum and it seems people are often taking advantage of you!  Since you have her check, maybe you could post a copy of it here on _this_ forum, or at least threaten to do so.  (That's probably not a good idea and may even be illegal but I would be tempted if it happened to me.)

Mr. @Mike CHS,

You are fairly close to Miss Amberlops -- why don't you make a sign and send it to Miss Amberlops which reads "Protected by Mike CHS"?  That ought to put some fear in people!

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 9, 2019)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @AmberLops,
> 
> I can't believe it!  You are one of the nicest folks on this forum and it seems people are often taking advantage of you!



That just seems to be the way it goes!
Oh well, maybe I should get some tattoos, a motorcycle and a leather jacket... maybe then people will think twice...Or I could just grow a spine and start confronting these people 
And your idea for a sign actually got me thinking! I'll see if I can find anything.


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 9, 2019)

Emma's kits!
This is the Chestnut Charlie!





Black Charlie 




Seal (just like his daddy!)




She has 2 black kits and a fostered Netherland Dwarf kit too, just didn't get pictures of them yet.
Here's the bunch in the nestbox before I took it out. They're spending lots of time with mama and she needs more room!


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 9, 2019)

frustratedearthmother said:


> You can call the bank and see if she's actually put a stop payment on the check.


I will do that tomorrow!!
And @RollingAcres  I tell everyone on the phone and in an email that it's cash only...but putting it in the ads is a better idea!


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 10, 2019)

This gorgeous baby came from my Lionhead doe (Luna) and my broken chocolate chin Holland Lop buck, Archie. This was his first breeding since i got him and i am impressed!
He must have a BEW somewhere that's not on his pedigree...this little kit is Vienna-marked black with blue eyes! I might just have to keep this one...
He does have his mom's personality though...he's like a wild rabbit...i had to hold him still for pictures.


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 11, 2019)

Love his white nose!


----------



## Baymule (Sep 11, 2019)

RollingAcres said:


> Love his white nose!


Me too!


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 11, 2019)

I think he's the cutest kit I've gotten yet!
Those blue eyes are just throwing me for a loop! I know it doesn't come from Luna so it has to come from Archie....but he has no BEW's or VM's in his pedigree. He comes from a line of Chins...


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Sep 11, 2019)

Just got caught up on your posts, could you take the emails from the lady buying the rabbit and the check to her bank and after confirming if the check was stopped, report her for fraud? I'm pretty sure her bank would not be happy to associate with someone who behaves that way and might be a good way to "punish" her for her actions if you don't go the small claims court route.


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 11, 2019)

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> Just got caught up on your posts, could you take the emails from the lady buying the rabbit and the check to her bank and after confirming if the check was stopped, report her for fraud? I'm pretty sure her bank would not be happy to associate with someone who behaves that way and might be a good way to "punish" her for her actions if you don't go the small claims court route.


Called the bank yesterday, and she did put a stop on the check.
And to be honest, i just don't feel like getting more involved...i'm already over it 
Plus, it seems to bother her that I don't care...which makes it even better!


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Sep 11, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> I think he's the cutest kit I've gotten yet!
> Those blue eyes are just throwing me for a loop! I know it doesn't come from Luna so it has to come from Archie....but he has no BEW's or VM's in his pedigree. He comes from a line of Chins...


Maybe he's a carrier and whichever parent he got it from is a carrier. I bought a chinchilla mix and she didn't look Vienna marked, but both litters now there's been one kit Vienna marked with the nose snip. She's turned out to be a great mom but she doesn't like to be touched much. 

I hope your little cutie calms down and doesn't stay wild.


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 11, 2019)

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> Maybe he's a carrier and whichever parent he got it from is a carrier. I bought a chinchilla mix and she didn't look Vienna marked, but both litters now there's been one kit Vienna marked with the nose snip. She's turned out to be a great mom but she doesn't like to be touched much.
> 
> I hope your little cutie calms down and doesn't stay wild.


True! This little guy is the only VM kit in the litter of 5.
The carrier would have to be Archie...Luna's had multiple litters with multiple bucks and never had a VM kit. Exciting! I love the look of Archie's babies so far


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Sep 11, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> he has no BEW's or VM's in his pedigree





Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> Vienna marked



Miss @AmberLops,

When you first mentioned BEW, I thought "What in the world is that?  Maybe Bunnies EveryWhere?  Maybe British East Wales?"  And then I wondered about VM's as well but I think Miss @Larsen Poultry Ranch answered that with Vienna marked, whatever that is.  Sorry I am so dumb regarding rabbitry!

Miss @Larsen Poultry Ranch,

 !  You are not too far from Miss @babsbag, who raises goats, and at least in the same state as Miss @Ridgetop, who raises sheep, among other things.  There are a lot of folks here on this forum who know a lot about poultry, including Miss @Baymule, Miss @B&B Happy goats, and Miss @Blamo'sBestBuddy.  So I am sure you will feel welcome and fit right in.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Sep 11, 2019)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @AmberLops,
> 
> When you first mentioned BEW, I thought "What in the world is that?  Maybe Bunnies EveryWhere?  Maybe British East Wales?"  And then I wondered about VM's as well but I think Miss @Larsen Poultry Ranch answered that with Vienna marked, whatever that is.  Sorry I am so dumb regarding rabbitry!
> 
> ...


@Senile_Texas_Aggie  thanks for the welcome! I've learned a lot from BYH so far.  

BEW means blue eyed white, which is what the rabbit looks like if it has two copies of the Vienna gene. The Vienna gene is odd in that it's not completely dominant. Some rabbits can have one copy of the gene (which you know due to their pedigree) but not show it, those are called VC or Vienna carriers. Some have the one copy and it does show on the rabbit, causing white markings to appear, those are VM or Vienna marked. The markings can be as little as a small spot or nose snip, or make the rabbit look like a Dutch patterned rabbit, which is a completely separate gene. I'm finding rabbit genetics to be extremely fascinating and I've been trying to learn more. Luckily there are some very knowledgeable people on this site.


----------



## Mike CHS (Sep 11, 2019)

We have a pretty good shower coming out of the southeast but I don't know if it's big enough to give you any rain out of it.


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 11, 2019)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @AmberLops,
> 
> When you first mentioned BEW, I thought "What in the world is that?  Maybe Bunnies EveryWhere?  Maybe British East Wales?"  And then I wondered about VM's as well but I think Miss @Larsen Poultry Ranch answered that with Vienna marked, whatever that is.  Sorry I am so dumb regarding rabbitry!
> 
> ...


Sorry! You gotta keep up with all this 'rabbit slang' 
@Larsen Poultry Ranch  explained pretty much all of it!
BEW is blue-eyed white...a REW is a ruby-eyed white...VM is Vienna-Marked


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 11, 2019)

Mike CHS said:


> We have a pretty good shower coming out of the southeast but I don't know if it's big enough to give you any rain out of it.


That would be great! Lets hope it comes this way


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 11, 2019)

Adorable litter of Netherlands enjoying their ice pack...especially the little ice pack hog


----------



## Baymule (Sep 12, 2019)

So darn cute! I just want to grab him off the screen and hug him!


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 12, 2019)

Awww so cute!!!


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 12, 2019)

Today was a non-stop rabbit delivery day!
Dropped off the first one (Holland lop), then went home and washed, brushed and blow-dried 6 Angoras...what better way to spend 3 hours in this heat?
Then I had to figure out how to pack them all in the car...that was fun 
Drove them all an hour up the road, to meet a guy who wants to get into the fiber business!
I'm glad they went to a home where they'll be taken care of, it's a bummer to sell an angora as a 'pet' then later be asked to take it back because it's hair is too much work!
And i'm leaving again in a few minutes to deliver a Netherland Dwarf.
It's officially 'Rabbit Day'


----------



## Baymule (Sep 12, 2019)

Yay!! Rabbit sales are good!


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 12, 2019)

Heard a pack coyotes in the woods tonight while I was feeding the rabbits dinner...sounded like 20+ in the pack  They better stay away from my rabbits!


Busy day...lots of bunnies sold and @Baymule  you'd be proud. I did not take any checks 
I'm exhausted and ready for sleep....but sleep comes_ after_ watching 'the night shift' my new favorite series  If anyone hasn't seen it...you gotta watch it!

Have a great night everyone


----------



## Baymule (Sep 13, 2019)

What ever happened with the check thief?


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Sep 13, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> but sleep comes_ after_ watching 'the night shift' my new favorite series



Does that series star Wile E Coyote and his friends?


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 13, 2019)

Baymule said:


> What ever happened with the check thief?


I decided to just ignore her emails, I reported her to craigslist and explained the situation to them.
She still sends a few emails a day 
I wish I could block her emails but I can't because it's through craigslist reply.
So...pretty much nothing happened


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 13, 2019)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Does that series star Wile E Coyote and his friends?


Ha ha!
Is there a joke behind this that i'm not getting?! 
But no...it doesn't star Wile E Coyote...or his friends


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 14, 2019)

Sold 2 rabbits today! A lop and a dwarf went together...good home too  They'll be happy bunnies!

There seems to be no break from this heatwave! Now the heat/humidity advisory is back...and this time until next Monday   I'm hoping for some rain at least. These rabbits are miserable! I actually brought some of the Angoras inside today...it was just too hot for them. My dog sure enjoyed their company...not so sure they enjoyed hers ha ha!
Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 14, 2019)

Frederick...my handsome English Angora


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 14, 2019)

Emma and her little 'Mini-Me'


----------



## Baymule (Sep 14, 2019)

Frederick is a handsome rabbit!


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 14, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Frederick is a handsome rabbit!


Thanks! I love him, he's a sweetheart too


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 15, 2019)

My Netherland Dwarf doe (Suva) had her kits today!
2 beautiful little babies...one is a dutch-marked seal and the other is seal 
Definitely the fattest kits I've ever seen ha ha! They're adorable.
Sold another Angora today...so glad they're going! Brushing them all every day is a lot of work.
Now i'm down to 12...plus 6 kits that are still too young to sell


----------



## Baymule (Sep 15, 2019)

Netherland Dwarfs are Dutch marked? Waiting on pictures!


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 15, 2019)

Angora babies...3 1/2 weeks old 
4 blues and a black tort


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 15, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Netherland Dwarfs are Dutch marked? Waiting on pictures!


They can be!
I bred Suva to a VM buck with a pedigree full of BEW's!...he throws VM and Vienna carrier kits, most with blue eyes! But this is the first dutch-marked kit I've had!
Will post pictures tomorrow


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 15, 2019)

This is the last kit I got from the VM buck...this little guy is a VM Chestnut with one blue eye, one brown eye.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 15, 2019)

Blue Angoras! I bet they are pretty when all grown up!


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 15, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Blue Angoras! I bet they are pretty when all grown up!


They are! I have 2 blue does...i'll post pictures


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 15, 2019)

Jessie's babies going bananas over...bananas ha ha


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Sep 16, 2019)

Miss @AmberLops,

I was unable to access the video.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 16, 2019)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @AmberLops,
> 
> I was unable to access the video.
> 
> Senile Texas Aggie


Hmmm...i'll try uploading it again


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## AmberLops (Sep 16, 2019)

@Baymule  Here is the little dutch-marked Netherland


----------



## Baymule (Sep 16, 2019)

Oh my! What a cutie! I'll bet he sells fast for you with those markings. I could just put him in my shirt pocket!


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 16, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Oh my! What a cutie! I'll bet he sells fast for you with those markings. I could just put him in my shirt pocket!


Unless I keep him.... 
He's such a fattie! I call him my little Sumo baby ha ha!


----------



## Baymule (Sep 16, 2019)

He would sure turn some heads at a show!


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 16, 2019)

Baymule said:


> He would sure turn some heads at a show!


Sure would!
Are you able to watch that video I posted of Jessie's kits?
I re-posted it after STA said it wasn't working...hopefully it's working now


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 16, 2019)

Worked for me!!....those were little love bites they were giving ya, in thanks for the treat.....


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 16, 2019)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Worked for me!!....those were little love bites they were giving ya, in thanks for the treat.....


Ha ha! They sure have some sharp teeth!


----------



## Baymule (Sep 17, 2019)

They are so cute. Sure do melt your heart, they love bananas! 

On that Dutch marked kit, repeat that breeding. You might get another one!


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 17, 2019)

Baymule said:


> They are so cute. Sure do melt your heart, they love bananas!
> 
> On that Dutch marked kit, repeat that breeding. You might get another one!


I know! Jessie has the cutest kits by far out of all my does 
And I will repeat the breeding...I would love to start a line of dutch-marked dwarfs. They're beautiful!


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 17, 2019)

@Baymule 
Here's a blue Angora...on the right!
Smoke Pearl on the left  These girls are 9 weeks old.


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 17, 2019)

My little John Wayne is all grown up!! A year old today 
He's such a handsome boy too. He's molting so his coat looks a little strange.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Sep 18, 2019)

Miss @AmberLops,

You have such adorable rabbits!  I can see why you love them so much.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 18, 2019)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @AmberLops,
> 
> You have such adorable rabbits!  I can see why you love them so much.
> 
> Senile Texas Aggie


Hard not to love their sweet little faces! 
The Hollands are by far the sweetest...the others are a handful!


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 18, 2019)

Crazy day at work today...more emergencies than i've ever seen 
Got home and sold 3 more kits! Yay  2 Netherlands and a lop!
A sweet neighbor who lives up the road came over to bush hog the back pasture and weed-whack the overgrown garden....didn't even have to ask! He wouldn't take money so I invited him for dinner and coffee. We got to talking about rabbits and I didn't even know it but he raises meat rabbits!
I've been wanting to raise meat rabbits but haven't found any purebred NZ's. He's been wanting to use Angoras for fiber and meat, so we talked about doing a trade...angoras for NZs 
Hopefully it works out, i'd love to raise NZ's again!


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 19, 2019)

My dog Ishie hanging out with Sammy-Jo. She loves the bunnies!


----------



## Baymule (Sep 19, 2019)

adorable!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Sep 19, 2019)

You sure got some sweet looking bunnies  AmberLops,


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 19, 2019)

I love my babies 
Rabbits and dogs...what could be better?


----------



## Baymule (Sep 19, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> I love my babies
> Rabbits and dogs...what could be better?


Horses, sheep, pigs, chickens......some people would say goats too!


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 19, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Horses, sheep, pigs, chickens......some people would say goats too!


Trust me, I'm getting me a horse and some babydoll sheep in the near future..and chicks in the spring 
That'll make this family 100x better!


----------



## Baymule (Sep 20, 2019)

What breed of horse? Tennessee Walkers are my favorite.


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 20, 2019)

Baymule said:


> What breed of horse? Tennessee Walkers are my favorite.


Hmmm...i'd be between an Arabian, QH or Tennessee Walker. Lots of TW's around here! I think I've seen 10 breeders within 50 miles.
When I did showjumping I fell in love with the Warmbloods...they're just a whole lotta horse!
Not sure if I could handle one right now. Might start with an Arab and slowly (or quickly?) add the others into the mix


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 20, 2019)

Woke up this morning and went to feed the rabbits...my Holland doe, Betty Sue, had her kits on the wire last night...2 days early. She was due on the 22nd or 23rd and she usually always has her kits a day late. I knew I should have put the box in last night but didn't listen to my gut. There were 6 kits, all ice cold but still alive. I took them in the house, warmed up the dryer, wrapped them up in a warm towel and left them in the dryer for 20 minutes.
Checked on them again and they were still cold...usually they warm right up.
So I warmed the dryer up again, put as many as I could in my bra but nothing was warming them up. I had to go to work so I wrapped them in the warm towel and put them in a box in my closet, which is the warmest part of the house. When i came home, 4 of the kits were dead. The other 2 were warm and seemed fine, so I went to put them in the nest box that I set up so they could get some milk from mama...and right when I was going to put them in the nest box, they both started seizing.
The seizures lasted about 2 minutes for each kit...during the seizures they were cold but once it stopped they were warm and fine again. So I took a chance and put them in Betty's cage in the nestbox. I'm not counting on them making it through the night. 
So strange though...I've never seen or heard of a newborn kit having seizures and it makes me wonder if something was really wrong with this litter.
I always look forward to Betty's kits, she has the biggest litters and they usually all make it so this was a shock


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 20, 2019)

Sorry to hear of your troubles and hope the 2 can bounce back by morning for ya.....


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 20, 2019)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Sorry to hear of your troubles and hope the 2 can bounce back by morning for ya.....


Thanks, I sure hope so


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Sep 20, 2019)

I'm so sorry about your kits, I hope they pull through and are healthy


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Sep 21, 2019)

Miss @AmberLops,

So sorry for the loss of your kits.   I hope the other two make it through the night.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 21, 2019)

The 2 kits didn't make it 
I started all the rabbits on a 5-day Corid treatment again...did a ton of research and talked to a few rabbit breeders and they don't know what could have caused seizures in newborns 

On a brighter note, someone contacted me about a possible trade....3 angora bucks for a refurbished laptop! I need a new laptop and was planning on trying to get this one fixed but getting all the issues fixed would cost me almost as much as a new laptop. So this deal sounds great!
I'm having a hard time selling the bucks...everyone wants does. But this person is getting into fiber/spinning and they know bucks are better for that...so it's perfect


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 21, 2019)

I brought Paris in to play with Ishie...They both seem pretty bored ha ha! 
After the video ended, Paris was very interested in ishie's box of bones and treats


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 21, 2019)

Ishie hanging out with Aggie! Having fun bringing bunnies in the house today


----------



## Hens and Roos (Sep 21, 2019)

sorry you lost the kits


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 21, 2019)

Skyler is due tonight!! I'm hoping for a litter of fat, happy little kits! 
Just checked on her but nothing yet.
My Netherland dwarf doe Millie had her kits today...an afternoon litter of 5 healthy kits!  

Hope everyone has a great night!


----------



## Baymule (Sep 22, 2019)

Sorry that you lost the litter of kits. You may be right, that there was something wrong with the litter. Mother Nature has a way of correcting mistakes. In the wild, they would have provided a meal for another animal. Such is the way of raising animals, we celebrate the success and deal with the loss. Yes, you lost that litter, then the next litter came along and they are healthy and fat. 

Love the pictures of your dog and bunnies!


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 22, 2019)

No babies from Skyler yet...she didn't make a nest last night but she's strange about her nests so I might have to make one for her today.
Maybe she'll have her kits during the day! I love daytime litters...then i can actually keep a close eye on them 

I rebred Betty yesterday with Archie...my chocolate chin buck who threw that blue-eyed VM kit in his litter with the lionhead. Maybe i'll get some blue-eyed squirrels! The breeder that I got one of my bucks from had a VM chestnut and a VM squirrel both with blue eyes and they were just beautiful.

The weather has been so much nicer the past few days...less humid and in the upper 80's.
Still no sign of rain in the forecast...i'm afraid to mow the lawn, don't want it to burn even more!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 22, 2019)

No babies from Skyler today...looks like she'll be a day late.
Hopefully they're born in the morning...when I can get to them in time!
I'm going to be paranoid for a while after Betty's litter 
Have a great night everyone


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Sep 23, 2019)

Miss Amberlops,

I hope your kits arrived safe and sound today.



AmberLops said:


> blue-eyed squirrels!





AmberLops said:


> VM squirrel



Huh?  Rabbits can cross breed with squirrels?  Does that give rabbits who gather acorns and climb trees?

(Puzzled) Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 23, 2019)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss Amberlops,
> 
> I hope your kits arrived safe and sound today.
> 
> ...


Ha ha! NO!
Rabbits can't breed with squirrels 
Squirrel is a color from the agouti group in rabbits...it's called Blue Chinchilla in other breeds, but in the Holland Lop it's called Squirrel 
This is Betty Sue when I first brought her home in March. She's a Squirrel.


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 23, 2019)

And Skyler had her kits today!! 4 healthy fat little kits!
A black, 2 brokens and one that looks like it could be a REW 
I took some pictures and i'll post them soon!
YAY FOR SKYLER!!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Sep 23, 2019)

Congrats! That's great


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 23, 2019)

It RAINED today! 
Nice and cool, cloudy and stormy!


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 23, 2019)

Skyler's babies! Born a day late


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 24, 2019)

Skyler's kits are still doing well!
I put a Netherland Dwarf kit from Millie in with Sky's kits...it didn't seem to be getting enough milk with Millie's big litter.
I decided to sell all of my Netherlands...have someone coming tomorrow for all of them. I'm sad to see them go but also relieved that I don't have to worry all the time about them and their kindling problems. They're getting a good home with someone who's kid wants to show 4H and not breed them...at least for now 

The weather has been amazing...today was beautiful! 80 degrees but cool and windy. Really felt like fall today! Supposed to be stormy on Thursday...i'll believe it when I see it!

My neighbor brought her granddaughter over to see the rabbits today and ended up going home with one! I gave her a 3 month old black Holland Lop that I planned on keeping but I think she's too small to breed and she has an amazing temperament. She'll be a great pet for her 
Overall, a great day!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 24, 2019)

Ya are such an enabler!!...........ya oughtta think of it as planting a "seed"......


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 24, 2019)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Ya are such an enabler!!...........ya oughtta think of it as planting a "seed"......


Ha ha! Why not right??


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 25, 2019)

I sold all of the Netherland Dwarfs today!
The people came early this morning and somehow fit all of the rabbits in their van. 
Their daughter was so happy to have rabbits of her own, so that made me a little less sad seeing them go...i know they got a great home.
She even got to bring home a couple of 2-week old kits and gets to watch them grow up 

Jessie is due tonight...kinda nervous about it. She's the best mama I have but when I got home from work today she was lying on her side in a strange way. I opened the cage door and picked her up, she didn't even move so I got worried. After a few minutes she seemed just fine. I'm hoping that was just a fluke and nothing serious...maybe she was just_ that_ exhausted? 
I palpated her and felt 2...maybe 3 so we'll see!

Hope everyone has a great night!


----------



## Baymule (Sep 26, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> Ha ha! NO!
> Rabbits can't breed with squirrels
> Squirrel is a color from the agouti group in rabbits...it's called Blue Chinchilla in other breeds, but in the Holland Lop it's called Squirrel
> This is Betty Sue when I first brought her home in March. She's a Squirrel.View attachment 66356



Perhaps a picture of blowing into the fur to show the rings of color would help explain it better to @Senile_Texas_Aggie ?


----------



## Baymule (Sep 26, 2019)

It must be bittersweet to sell the Netherland Dwarfs, but I am glad they went to a good home. glad you got some rain! Now I need some!


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 26, 2019)

Baymule said:


> It must be bittersweet to sell the Netherland Dwarfs, but I am glad they went to a good home. glad you got some rain! Now I need some!


It was...I sure missed them this morning when I went out to feed everyone breakfast 
As for the rain...3 days straight now and more tomorrow! I'll send you some of it...kinda done with it now. It's all yours


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 26, 2019)

@Senile_Texas_Aggie 
This is a Chestnut colored rabbit but you can see the rings/bands in the fur...that's an agouti


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 26, 2019)

Look whos eyes opened today!! Little dutch-marked Dwarf. Such a cutie


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 26, 2019)

Look at this gorgeous girl...I've decided to keep her. Vienna-Marked (blue eyed) black LionLop


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 28, 2019)

I realized it's been a couple days since i posted. Work has me going in at 6am instead of 9:30...not too happy about waking up at 4 
I've been applying at other clinics...waiting on those phone calls! 

Jessie had her kits yesterday morning! 2 fat babies...1 black and 1 broken blue or lilac, can't tell yet. I love the colors she has!
I went ahead and put some of Skyler's kits in with Jessie's. They were looking a little thin and need the extra milk! So altogether I have 6 new baby lops

Having a heat wave here, it's going to be in the upper 90's until Tuesday or Wednesday. The breeze is still around so that helps!
Hope everyone has a great night


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 28, 2019)

My strange bunnies...


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 28, 2019)

I worked for a couple of yrs having to "hit the clock" at 4am, it was a 50min drive to work and I got up at 3am....I hated those hrs....my natural cycle is a "night owl".....Joyce is the "early bird".....


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 28, 2019)

CntryBoy777 said:


> I worked for a couple of yrs having to "hit the clock" at 4am, it was a 50min drive to work and I got up at 3am....I hated those hrs....my natural cycle is a "night owl".....Joyce is the "early bird".....


Those hours are awful! And I have to drive about that same distance.
I'm definitely not an early bird either!! I feel pretty sluggish until around 10 or 11 am.
I started taking NAC last week, and it's made a pretty big difference already. I'm more awake in the morning and I sleep better. Helps you focus and it really gets your brain working


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 28, 2019)

'06 was the last time I had a job and it was driving a truck....I drove sundown to sunup and slept when I could during the day.....when Joyce drove with me she did the daytime....unless the truck had to go in reverse.... .....you've never seen a person have a "panic attack" like she does when she thinks she has to put a big truck in reverse....trailer or not.....


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 28, 2019)

CntryBoy777 said:


> '06 was the last time I had a job and it was driving a truck....I drove sundown to sunup and slept when I could during the day.....when Joyce drove with me she did the daytime....unless the truck had to go in reverse.... .....you've never seen a person have a "panic attack" like she does when she thinks she has to put a big truck in reverse....trailer or not.....


Ha ha! I can see why she'd be nervous!


----------



## Baymule (Sep 29, 2019)

What is NAC?


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Sep 29, 2019)

Miss @AmberLops,

I am wondering what NAC is as well.  Also, are your coworkers still being mean to you?  I hope not!  You are too nice a person to be treated badly.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 29, 2019)

@Baymule @Senile_Texas_Aggie
NAC (N-Acetyl Cysteine) is an amino acid that builds antioxidants and fights free radicals in your body, It helps with brain function...memory, sharpness etc.
It also reduces the risk of heart disease, which is why i started taking it in the first place for my heart issues.

It's used in all hospitals to help treat cystic fibrosis, kidney and liver damage, and improve psychiatric disorders. It's an amazing supplement!
The only side effect I have from it so far is always feeling dehydrated 

And to answer your question STA...
The people at my work have actually gotten worse...I didn't think they could! Seems as though the 'witches' have turned the few nice people against me.
I've applied at 7 other clinics, even ones that are over an hour drive one way...anything to not work at this clinic anymore


----------



## Baymule (Sep 30, 2019)

That is interesting about the NAC. 

So the WITCHES are even worse? May the fleas of 1,000 camels infest their armpits!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Sep 30, 2019)

Miss @AmberLops,

That is so sad about your coworkers.  You seem like such a nice person and to be treated so badly, it makes me mad!  I'm tempted to drive to that clinic and tell them to quit being so mean!  Two things are stopping me: (1) I have no idea where the clinic is, and (2) even if I did, they would probably retaliate against you!

Angry Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 30, 2019)

Baymule said:


> That is interesting about the NAC.
> 
> So the WITCHES are even worse? May the fleas of 1,000 camels infest their armpits!


Ha ha! Wish I could say that to them...maybe when I quit


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 30, 2019)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @AmberLops,
> 
> That is so sad about your coworkers.  You seem like such a nice person and to be treated so badly, it makes me mad!  I'm tempted to drive to that clinic and tell them to quit being so mean!  Two things are stopping me: (1) I have no idea where the clinic is, and (2) even if I did, they would probably retaliate against you!
> 
> Angry Senile Texas Aggie


It would probably make it worse but I appreciate the thought! I would love to tell them off...or see someone else do it! They deserve it for sure. I, for the life of me don't understand the point of going through life being the kind of people they are. Oh well...it's their karma


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 2, 2019)

Sold 2 Lionhead kits today! The chestnut and one of the black ones.
I decided to keep the last 3 Lionhead does...they're beautiful and are filling out really nicely.
The black VM carrier, the Chestnut Charlie and the Black Charlie are the keepers.
Don't judge me...after selling all of the Netherlands, I have the room ha ha! 

All of Skyler and Jessie's kits are doing well, just 1 kit from Sky's litter didn't make it.
They're adorable, i'll try to get pictures tomorrow!

I had a job interview today at another vet clinic closer to town and at a pharmacy in town. Not sure how I feel about the pharm job but it's only 10 miles from home and the people seem nice.

ALMOST time for the weather to cool off...just 1 more day


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 2, 2019)

Look at this cutie! Love his ears


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 3, 2019)

Hope the best "place" to be is the one that makes the offer.......those are some "personality" bearing ears for sure!!.......by george, if ya wanna keep all 3 does...more Power to ya!!....if anybody don't like it tell em to leave.....
You really do a nice job with your rabbits....do hope the work stuff improves for ya and just remember ya are starting on the "rollercoaster" ride thru the 3-4wks of Fall to having frost.....could be 78° today and 30° by 4pm....just pay attention to rain and ice lines are on weather radar....


----------



## Baymule (Oct 3, 2019)

Even if you take the pharmacy job, you will still get your animal fix at home. To make up the difference, just get more animals! LOL

That bunny's ears are cute!


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 3, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Even if you take the pharmacy job, you will still get your animal fix at home. To make up the difference, just get more animals! LOL
> 
> That bunny's ears are cute!


Great idea! 
I'm definitely getting some Babydoll sheep...trying to do that November or December. I plan on getting chicks in the spring, a horse as soon as I can. My landlord actually offered to build a shelter and fencing for a horse. That would be amazing! So I've been keeping my eye out for one.
And I wanted to get some feeder pigs and maybe, just maybe...a bottle calf to butcher next fall.
Can't wait to see how it all works out


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Oct 3, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> I had a job interview today at another vet clinic closer to town and at a pharmacy in town.



Miss @AmberLops,

This is fantastic news!  I hope you get great offers from both places!

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Baymule (Oct 3, 2019)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @AmberLops,
> 
> This is fantastic news!  I hope you get great offers from both places!
> 
> Senile Texas Aggie


x2!


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 3, 2019)

Thanks guys! I hope so too!


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 3, 2019)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Hope the best "place" to be is the one that makes the offer.......those are some "personality" bearing ears for sure!!.......by george, if ya wanna keep all 3 does...more Power to ya!!....if anybody don't like it tell em to leave.....
> You really do a nice job with your rabbits....do hope the work stuff improves for ya and just remember ya are starting on the "rollercoaster" ride thru the 3-4wks of Fall to having frost.....could be 78° today and 30° by 4pm....just pay attention to rain and ice lines are on weather radar....


Thanks for the heads up! 
Monday the high is 68 and the night temp is 40...that's pretty cold!


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 3, 2019)

Spent 5 hours at the DMV today, waiting to get one of those new 'Real ID' DL's 

I chose today because it says on their website that Thursday is the best day to go because it's their least busy day...the person sitting next to me said no one is ever at that DMV and she's never seen so many people there  So many other things I could have done today...oh well


----------



## Baymule (Oct 4, 2019)

At least you got it done!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Oct 4, 2019)

[QUOTE="AmberLops, post: 625720, ]
My landlord actually offered to build a shelter and fencing for a horse. That would be amazing! [/QUOTE]

Tell your Landlord I could use some fencing too, AND if he/she just purchases everything and leaves it on pallets at your place, I will drive all the way to TN and pick it up to bring it back to IN!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## AmberLops (Oct 4, 2019)

Pastor Dave said:


> [QUOTE="AmberLops, post: 625720, ]
> My landlord actually offered to build a shelter and fencing for a horse. That would be amazing!



Tell your Landlord I could use some fencing too, AND if he/she just purchases everything and leaves it on pallets at your place, I will drive all the way to TN and pick it up to bring it back to IN! [/QUOTE]
Ha ha ha!!


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 4, 2019)

Today officially feels like October 
It's cool (84 degrees) and windy...leaves are falling and it's hard to be indoors when it's so nice out!

Sold 3 Angoras today, and got talked down by the guy...told me another breeder offered him a 'better deal' then sold them out from under him.
Never sure if I should believe stories like that or not  
A few times when certain people tried to talk me down I started with a higher price than I actually ask for the rabbits...the when they 'talk me down' on the price they always end up paying what I normally ask in the first place... but they feel like they've accomplished something 
My Angoras are not moving fast enough so I've lowered the price a lot. For the guy today I sold him 3 rabbits for $90...and I feel ripped off but I need them gone! I have more babies in the nestbox and more babies on the way who need those cages 

Hope everyone had a great day today and goodnight!


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 4, 2019)

Jessie and Skyler's kits! Jess is taking great care of all of them.
The runt gained weight and is pretty much all caught up in size with the others 
2 black, 1 broken blue, 1 broken tort and 1 broken black.


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 4, 2019)

Ishie hanging out with Ronnie 
Bought a few pumpkins and I just had to get a fall picture!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Oct 5, 2019)

Miss @AmberLops,

What beautiful animals you have!  I can see why your home is your sanctuary from the craziness at work!

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 5, 2019)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @AmberLops,
> 
> What beautiful animals you have!  I can see why your home is your sanctuary from the craziness at work!
> 
> Senile Texas Aggie


Thank you! I love them 
I'll be adding to the collection soon ha ha!


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 5, 2019)

How cute is this little guy?!!


----------



## Mike CHS (Oct 5, 2019)

It only took us about 20 minutes to get our Real ID at Fayetteville and it was busier than usual.  There have been TV ads going for the last couple of weeks so it's probably a good thing it got done now rather than later.


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 5, 2019)

Mike CHS said:


> It only took us about 20 minutes to get our Real ID at Fayetteville and it was busier than usual.  There have been TV ads going for the last couple of weeks so it's probably a good thing it got done now rather than later.


Lucky! I was told the DMV is never as busy as it was that day


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 6, 2019)

Pouring down raining here! Already got over 2 inches and there is so much more on the way...supposed to get 2 more inches tomorrow.
Flash flood warnings are in effect, thankfully i'm not in a flood zone. My place sits on a small hill and all the water drains to the edge of the woods.
I'm betting that the town will be shut down tomorrow...I might just have the day off!! 
It hasn't rained this hard since July! The rabbits sure seem happy about it. Temperature was 81 today, low is 50. Tomorrow is 68, nice and cool with lots more rain!

I applied for a job at TSC today..thought it might be fun and they're hiring for F/T so that's a bonus 
All the rabbits are doing great...Jessie and Skyler's kits opened their eyes today!
10 and 12 days old already.They're adorable. So far they haven't left the nestbox...I gave Jess the box that i made with the higher lip because her kits tend to fall out of the box more than normal...she spends a lot of time with her kits and I think they just take any opportunity to get some milk and accidentally come out of the box with mama. With the higher lip, no longer a problem!

Goodnight everyone! 


Just saw a weather alert on accuweather...there's a tornado warning. One just touched down in the next county over. Fingers crossed on this one


----------



## Baymule (Oct 7, 2019)

Congrats on the RAIN!!!! 

We got rain last night, don't know how much, but it was quite a storm. It is 67 degrees outside too! 

*WHOOP! WHOOP! WHOOP! WHOOP!*


----------



## Baymule (Oct 7, 2019)

We got an inch of rain.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Oct 7, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> Pouring down raining here! Already got over 2 inches and there is so much more on the way...supposed to get 2 more inches tomorrow.
> Flash flood warnings are in effect, thankfully i'm not in a flood zone. My place sits on a small hill and all the water drains to the edge of the woods.
> I'm betting that the town will be shut down tomorrow...I might just have the day off!!
> It hasn't rained this hard since July! The rabbits sure seem happy about it. Temperature was 81 today, low is 50. Tomorrow is 68, nice and cool with lots more rain!
> ...


You can't post about baby bunnies being adorable and not post pictures, it's against the rules! 

I tried to breed my does over the weekend but they weren't very receptive, did get some fall offs on two does though. Hopefully I will have baby bunnies as cute as yours in a month


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 7, 2019)

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> You can't post about baby bunnies being adorable and not post pictures, it's against the rules!
> 
> I tried to breed my does over the weekend but they weren't very receptive, did get some fall offs on two does though. Hopefully I will have baby bunnies as cute as yours in a month


I'll take some pictures tomorrow, I promise 
And congrats on the fall offs! I can't get mine to breed...they won't even try ha ha!


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 7, 2019)

No tornado for me last night...yay! I stayed up half the night worrying about it and checking the weather alerts. Lightning did strike my front yard and took out my phone line so i had to go shopping for a new landline.
Today was 59 degrees, windy and wet...tons of rain today. Altogether got 4 and a half inches. I had a 10 gallon bucket sitting outside that was half full before the rain started and it was overflowing today  Nice to have rain but i'm over it already...looking forward to all the ice weather this week. 70's and sunny!
@Baymule  i'm glad you got some rain too! 

I'll post some pictures of Jessie and Sky's kits tomorrow. They're too cute!


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 7, 2019)

Beautiful sky after the storms ended tonight


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 7, 2019)

Here some of the crazy lightning that happened last night...probably shouldn't have been outside on the porch but I wanted to get a video.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 7, 2019)

I have always liked watching storms and have seen some pretty intense ones.....if ya hear a coming "train" ya best get to cover...it is usually preceded by hail, but not all the time and hail doesn't mean tornado, either.....but,, ya just have to be aware of it while observing them....


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 7, 2019)

CntryBoy777 said:


> I have always liked watching storms and have seen some pretty intense ones.....if ya hear a coming "train" ya best get to cover...it is usually preceded by hail, but not all the time and hail doesn't mean tornado, either.....but,, ya just have to be aware of it while observing them....


Good to know, thank you!
There was hail last night but that was after I got the video. I like watching storms...used to be scared of them but not so much anymore


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 7, 2019)

The Fall and Spring can bring some "monsters" thru there that will curl your toes, but be as prepared as ya can be....because if a tornado does come thru ya sure can't outrun them, so ya have to seek safety early and not in a vehicle....


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 7, 2019)

CntryBoy777 said:


> The Fall and Spring can bring some "monsters" thru there that will curl your toes, but be as prepared as ya can be....because if a tornado does come thru ya sure can't outrun them, so ya have to seek safety early and not in a vehicle....


Well that's something I've been wondering about...
If the only storm shelter near me is at my neighbor's house, which is about a quarter mile up the road, or less than that if I cut through the woods...is it safe to try and run there to get to the shelter?
There's no way I would survive if a tornado hit my place directly, it's a pretty small trailer. So I would pretty much be risking it both ways...my neighbor says cut through the woods and run to his place...would you?


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Oct 8, 2019)

Miss @AmberLops,

For what it's worth, I would go to the neighbor's house.  A trailer house is very unsafe.



Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> did get some fall offs on two does though



What are "fall offs"?  That phrase reminded me of an episode of _A Prairie Home Companion_'s "News from Lake Woebegone" where the mother was upset at her daughter because the daughter had on a T-shirt which read "Sex on TV won't hurt you as long as you don't fall off".

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Oct 8, 2019)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @AmberLops,
> 
> For what it's worth, I would go to the neighbor's house.  A trailer house is very unsafe.
> 
> ...


It's similar to to that lol, the boy rabbit usually falls off the girl rabbit when he is successful. So you want him to fall off a few times (usually 3) so you know the girl rabbit is probably pregnant.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 8, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> Well that's something I've been wondering about...
> If the only storm shelter near me is at my neighbor's house, which is about a quarter mile up the road, or less than that if I cut through the woods...is it safe to try and run there to get to the shelter?
> There's no way I would survive if a tornado hit my place directly, it's a pretty small trailer. So I would pretty much be risking it both ways...my neighbor says cut through the woods and run to his place...would you?


Sure would if it was a bad enough storm....a trailer home offers very little protection and if it catches ya offgaurd, ya would be safer in a ditch or hole in the ground....just not in a ditch full of water.....it only takes seconds for it to pass, but seems much longer....also, tornados are vortexs, which means it creates a vaccuum as oppossed to gusting winds like a hurricane.....it will pickup debris and spin it around in the vortex and will sling it out as it moves on.....I, personally, have seen a hole all the way thru a brick house made by a 2x4 and ya could take one in hand and slide it right thru to the backyard....the only damage done to that house, but the next door house was just a empty slab....they never found their stuff in the whole area.....they do some very strange things, so being aware is key to staying prepared.....


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 8, 2019)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @AmberLops,
> 
> For what it's worth, I would go to the neighbor's house.  A trailer house is very unsafe.
> 
> ...


@Larsen Poultry Ranch  pretty much explained it 
When a breeding was successful, the buck will fall backwards or sideways off of the doe.


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 8, 2019)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Sure would if it was a bad enough storm....a trailer home offers very little protection and if it catches ya offgaurd, ya would be safer in a ditch or hole in the ground....just not in a ditch full of water.....it only takes seconds for it to pass, but seems much longer....also, tornados are vortexs, which means it creates a vaccuum as oppossed to gusting winds like a hurricane.....it will pickup debris and spin it around in the vortex and will sling it out as it moves on.....I, personally, have seen a hole all the way thru a brick house made by a 2x4 and ya could take one in hand and slide it right thru to the backyard....the only damage done to that house, but the next door house was just a empty slab....they never found their stuff in the whole area.....they do some very strange things, so being aware is key to staying prepared.....


That's very helpful info, thank you! 
I guess if a tornado is around, i'll chance it and run to the neighbor's house!
The tornado that touched down in the next county over didn't do any damage...just touched the ground and disappeared. There was another that I didn't hear about until today and I guess it damaged some wires and trees but nobody was hurt.


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 8, 2019)

Skyler and Jessie's kits!
The broken tort, the broken black and one of the solid blacks are Skyler's and the broken blue and the other black kit are Jessie's


----------



## Baymule (Oct 8, 2019)

Those kits are so darn cute!


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 8, 2019)

Got a video of them too!
I love how the baby squawks in the end


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 8, 2019)

I managed to cut off the tip of my pinky finger a few hours ago. Got out of the shower and went to wipe the mirror...I wasn't paying attention and my pinkie went right into one of the sharp plastic things that hold the mirror up. It took forever to stop the bleeding 
I put a few band-aids on it with a lot of pressure and i'm hoping that it'll re-attach itself. But if not then it'll need stitches, guess i'll find that out tomorrow when I can get a better look at it!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 8, 2019)

OUCH!!.....get some ice in a ziplock and hold it on it....it will aide in stopping the bleeding and will allow the skin to reattach....when it begins to heal, leave the skin on it and let it grow off....don't pick it like a scab....when the edges dry if it snags on things, just trim it with snippers or small scissors....it may scar, but should reattach without difficulty..........the kits are just absolutely Darling!!...Congrats!!....


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 8, 2019)

CntryBoy777 said:


> OUCH!!.....get some ice in a ziplock and hold it on it....it will aide in stopping the bleeding and will allow the skin to reattach....when it begins to heal, leave the skin on it and let it grow off....don't pick it like a scab....when the edges dry if it snags on things, just trim it with snippers or small scissors....it may scar, but should reattach without difficulty..........the kits are just absolutely Darling!!...Congrats!!....


THANK YOU!! I'm getting the bag of ice to put on it right now... 
I love those babies...I could spend hours with them, they're so cute! I love watching them crawl around...they don't know how to hop just yet but they'll figure it out soon


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Oct 8, 2019)

I hope your finger heals ok, try super glue? 

The kits are adorable!!! I love them at that stage, they aren't as squirmy and hard to hold yet.


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 8, 2019)

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> I hope your finger heals ok, try super glue?
> 
> The kits are adorable!!! I love them at that stage, they aren't as squirmy and hard to hold yet.


True ha ha! When they get a little older they're like little bars of soap!
Super glue is a good idea. I'll see how it looks tomorrow....right now it doesn't feel like anything so i'll take that as a good sign


----------



## Hens and Roos (Oct 9, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> I managed to cut off the tip of my pinky finger a few hours ago. Got out of the shower and went to wipe the mirror...I wasn't paying attention and my pinkie went right into one of the sharp plastic things that hold the mirror up. It took forever to stop the bleeding
> I put a few band-aids on it with a lot of pressure and i'm hoping that it'll re-attach itself. But if not then it'll need stitches, guess i'll find that out tomorrow when I can get a better look at it!



oh ouch, hope it heals up without stitches


----------



## Baymule (Oct 9, 2019)

I'll lend you my middle name......way to go Grace! I told my Mom that she jinxed me from birth. LOL LOL


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Oct 9, 2019)

Gosh, Miss @AmberLops!  So sorry about your finger!  I hope it heals up without complications.  I'll bet you'll be careful cleaning around the mirror next time.

Your baby bunnies are so adorable!   I can see why you love them!



Baymule said:


> I'll lend you my middle name



Miss @Baymule,

When I first read that, I read it as "I'll lend you my middle finger!"

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 9, 2019)

Baymule said:


> I'll lend you my middle name......way to go Grace! I told my Mom that she jinxed me from birth. LOL LOL


Oh gee thanks! Now you and I can both not live up to it HA HA!


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 9, 2019)

Thanks for the well wishes everyone 
My finger seems to be healing up just fine!...it looks bad but it actually has no feeling 
And yes @Senile_Texas_Aggie  I think i'll stick to clearing the mirror with the hair dryer  from now on!


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 9, 2019)

When I fed my rabbits dinner tonight, I fed Skyler first...She's raising a couple of fostered  Netherland Dwarf kits right now. I went to open her cage door and there was a HUGE rat sitting inside of her cage...with her and her kits...eating out of the feeder. It took my a minute to figure out what i was looking at! I thought it was one of the kits at first.
I bashed on the side of the cage to scare it off since it didn't seem to mind me being there and it climbed through the bars on the top of her cage and ran into the woods...I couldn't believe it!! 
Early this morning I found the container of oats (that I feed the kits) on the ground and all torn up with most of the oats missing. I thought it was a racoon that did that but now i'm thinking it was that rat. Now I have to figure out how to keep it away! I'll set some traps tomorrow.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 10, 2019)

Put all feed in a metal trash can. We buy them at Atwoods.


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 10, 2019)

Thank you Bay for the idea 
I bought a metal bin to keep the feed in, set up some traps and got some ratX poison to put around the rabbits. Hopefully that takes care of it!
Have 4 rabbits to sell on Saturday...all different breeds! I set the same pick-up time for everyone so I won't have to make 4 trips into town 

Weather was nice today, supposed to be stormy tomorrow. I'm hoping it's not too bad.
I saw that the snowstorm in Colorado could cause tornadoes in Kansas and those storms might push further out if the snowstorm strengthens. Hoping for no tornadoes but I'll take thunderstorms over snow any day!

Hope everyone has a good night


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 10, 2019)

When I got home from work today, there were 2 beautiful potted mums in the front yard. I was so surprised! But I knew it was my landlord (a sweet old man) who got them for me. Called to thank him. Such a nice gift and they're my favorite color mum too....pale yellow


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Oct 11, 2019)

That was so nice of your landlord!  It sounds like he is a sweet old man.  Let's also hope you are able to buy your neighbor's house as well.  And equally important, let's hope you can find a job that pays well and where you will be appreciated!  Then maybe your life can be a lot less stressful and more peaceful.


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 11, 2019)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> That was so nice of your landlord!  It sounds like he is a sweet old man.  Let's also hope you are able to buy your neighbor's house as well.  And equally important, let's hope you can find a job that pays well and where you will be appreciated!  Then maybe your life can be a lot less stressful and more peaceful.



Hopefully the right job will show up. Not sure how much more I can take from this job now.
About the neighbor's house...My neighbor came over last month and told me that he wants me to have his house when he passes. This guy doesn't know me from a whole in the wall but he said he feels I should have the house. It's an amazing place...5 acres, fenced for horses. Plus 10 wooded acres. It has a few outbuildings, a creek and a pond. The house is an older 3 bedroom, 2 bath house...set far back from the road with pine trees lined along the street...you can't even see the house from the road. I would be so happy to have it...and I would only have to move across the street!


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 11, 2019)

The weather has been stormy all day...forecast called for severe thunderstorms but there was none of that...just 1 1/2" inches of rain. With just a few days of rain, the grass is beautiful and green again. Driving to town today it looks like a postcard!
I have a few hours off work tomorrow morning for a cardiologist appointment, then to work for a few hours, then home to hurry up and get all the rabbits ready for their new homes!

Hope everyone has a great night


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Oct 12, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> a cardiologist appointment



Gosh, Miss @AmberLops, I hope everything is OK.  Maybe your heart is so full of love that it is causing you problems. 

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Pastor Dave (Oct 12, 2019)

The neighbor's place you described sounds awesome!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 12, 2019)

Your neighbor wants to will you his house and land? Wow. He recognizes what a lovely person you are.


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 12, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Your neighbor wants to will you his house and land? Wow. He recognizes what a lovely person you are.


Thanks Bay 
I have no idea why he wants to will me the house...but it would be amazing if it worked out.
I check on him every day when I can, to make sure he's alright and to bring him meals. It always worries me when people his age live alone. He has a hard time walking but he refuses to use a cane or a walker. He's stubborn and set in his ways I guess


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 12, 2019)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Gosh, Miss @AmberLops, I hope everything is OK.  Maybe your heart is so full of love that it is causing you problems.
> 
> Senile Texas Aggie


That's sweet! 

I wish that was the problem! I had a myocardial contusion a few years ago and it caused an arrhythmia that would show up every once in a while... but it's been getting more frequent, along with chest pain and palpitations so I thought it'd be best to see a dr.​


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 12, 2019)

Beautiful moon again tonight!
My camera doesn't like to take nighttime pictures...


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 12, 2019)

It got cold enough (30's) last night to turn the heat on. I set it at 65 and at around 2 a.m all of the smoke alarms went off and I got up, turned the lights on and the house was filled with smoke. Checked for a fire in the vents but there wasn't one, I went outside to check the fan and it was fine too....guess I should've turned it on_ before_ I went to bed...just to let it burn off and make sure the house wouldn't catch on fire! Back to bed in the freezing cold house...no way was I turning the heat back on until morning 
Tonight's low is 35...thermostat is set to 65 and hopefully no smoke alarms will go off!

Hope everyone has a great night, stay warm!


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Oct 13, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> It got cold enough (30's) last night to turn the heat on. I set it at 65 and at around 2 a.m all of the smoke alarms went off and I got up, turned the lights on and the house was filled with smoke. Checked for a fire in the vents but there wasn't one, I went outside to check the fan and it was fine too....guess I should've turned it on_ before_ I went to bed...just to let it burn off and make sure the house wouldn't catch on fire! Back to bed in the freezing cold house...no way was I turning the heat back on until morning
> Tonight's low is 35...thermostat is set to 65 and hopefully no smoke alarms will go off!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great night, stay warm!


It always smells like burning dust when the heat goes on for the first time of the season. Burrow under some covers and try again tomorrow.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 13, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> That's sweet!
> 
> I wish that was the problem! I had a myocardial contusion a few years ago and it caused an arrhythmia that would show up every once in a while... but it's been getting more frequent, along with chest pain and palpitations so I thought it'd be best to see a dr.​


Definitely see a doctor! Then report back to us because we love you and want the best life possible for you.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Oct 13, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Definitely see a doctor! Then report back to us because we love you and want the best life possible for you.



Amen to that, Miss @Baymule!  Amen to that!


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 13, 2019)

I spent the entire day hiking and exploring the 50+ acres of woods that comes with this place.
Some of the mountain has trails, most of it doesn't...it has 2 waterfalls, a creek and a hollow.
Not to mention lots of wildlife! It was so relaxing spending the day in the woods...wish I could do it tomorrow but it's back to work. I'll be sure to do this again on my next day off 
The last picture is the hollow...it's dead silent when you walk in it...kinda creepy!


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## animalmom (Oct 14, 2019)

Beautiful!  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 14, 2019)

How beautiful and peaceful.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 14, 2019)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Oct 14, 2019)

Miss Amberlops,

Those are beautiful pictures!  I know that the walk had to be relaxing for you.  I hope you get to do that sort of thing more often.  Please more pictures like these when you go out again!

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 14, 2019)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss Amberlops,
> 
> Those are beautiful pictures!  I know that the walk had to be relaxing for you.  I hope you get to do that sort of thing more often.  Please more pictures like these when you go out again!
> 
> Senile Texas Aggie


Will do!
It's so beautiful out there...i could spend all day just getting lost in the woods. So peaceful


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 14, 2019)

Took some pictures today of Jessie and Skyler's kits. They're getting cuter every day 
I'll post them tomorrow!
Still can't get my does to breed!  The other day, Betty Sue was acting strange, biting the bars of her cage and digging a lot so i put her in with Archie and she wanted breed! So far she's the only one...
I rebred her the day after she had the strange last litter but i guess it didn't take.
Can't wait to see what she has this time with Archie!

Have a great night everyone


----------



## Mini Horses (Oct 15, 2019)

I'm waiting for the leaves to change color on those trees...that should be a nice pic.   The area is just lovely!!


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 15, 2019)

Mini Horses said:


> I'm waiting for the leaves to change color on those trees...that should be a nice pic.   The area is just lovely!!


Me too! It'll be even more beautiful when the leaves change


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 15, 2019)

I think I finally killed the rat I've been having a problem with...the one that's been brave enough to go in and out of the rabbits cages...and eat food out of their bowls. For some reason, my Holland lops don't care...the lionheads and angoras throw a fit, stomp their feet and scare it off. My lops couldn't care less!
I got a picture of it sitting IN the cage with my 4 week old lop babies...you can see the kits in the left side of the picture, huddled up together. The rat is just eating away, it didn't even run when I was standing right in front of it taking the pictures!
I haven't seen this one in 2 days, so I think the RatX did it's job.
But there's yet another rat that took its place


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 15, 2019)

I have glue traps set up, live traps, snap traps and RatX poison. So far I found 1 dead rat, and I think it's the one in the pictures above because it was a small rat.
But today I found another, bigger rat in Jessie's cage with her kits and it spooked when it saw me.
Here's some pictures of the bigger rat under one of the pallets.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Oct 16, 2019)

More traps and some time, that should fix it. I hate rats. I'm glad it doesn't appear to be harming the rabbits, just stealing their food.

Do you have access to a pellet gun? Might be able to get it when it's under the pallet like that, should be hard to miss at that range.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 16, 2019)

This always works for me

https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail...MImv720Kyi5QIVSh6tBh3rDQJQEAQYBCABEgK4lPD_BwE


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 16, 2019)

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> More traps and some time, that should fix it. I hate rats. I'm glad it doesn't appear to be harming the rabbits, just stealing their food.
> 
> Do you have access to a pellet gun? Might be able to get it when it's under the pallet like that, should be hard to miss at that range.


I was surprised too that it hasn't gone after the kits. The first time I saw it in Jessie's cage, the kits were still in the nestbox. I was worried it would try to eat them but I guess it's just addicted to the feed 
A pellet gun is a great ide! Hadn't thought of that! I'll go to TSC this weekend and see what they have


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 16, 2019)

Baymule said:


> This always works for me
> 
> https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail...MImv720Kyi5QIVSh6tBh3rDQJQEAQYBCABEgK4lPD_BwE


That looks like a good poison! I'll see if TSC can special order it so I can pick it up in-store.
I went everywhere around here...TSC, Ace, and the only grocery store in town looking for rat poison and no one carries it...just mouse bait but it says it doesn't work for rats.


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 16, 2019)

My beautiful LionLop is growing up! I named her Rye. She now has 1 ear completely flopped and the other is flopped most of the time


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 16, 2019)

Some pictures I took today just for fun 
The mums my landlord brought me, my sweet pup playing with one of Sky's kits, Jessie's kits stealing an afternoon meal


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 16, 2019)

The Ginger plants are still blooming! They don't seem too bothered by the cold nights.


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 16, 2019)

Some new pictures of Jessie and Skyler's kits 
The black one is going to be a nice looking rabbit...i just might have to keep it. We'll see


----------



## Baymule (Oct 17, 2019)

Rye is so fluffy and cute. She looks like an Angora with that long fur. The bunnies are so cute, how do you ever sell them? I know, I know, yo can't keep them all. Like me and my lambs, can't keep them all--and they taste good too! BWA-HA-HA-HA!

What you are calling a ginger looks like a canna lily to me.


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 17, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Rye is so fluffy and cute. She looks like an Angora with that long fur. The bunnies are so cute, how do you ever sell them? I know, I know, yo can't keep them all. Like me and my lambs, can't keep them all--and they taste good too! BWA-HA-HA-HA!
> 
> What you are calling a ginger looks like a canna lily to me.


See why I keep so many of them?  They're too lovable! If I were going to keep any of these kits, it would be the broken blue and Jessie's black kit.
I'm sure my rabbits would taste good...haven't tried one yet. If I had to choose, it would be Waylon. He's a pain in the butt and i'm trying to sell him but so far no luck...maybe i'll end up making some fried Waylon? Waylon stew? Honestly, I don't think I could do it but it's fun to say 

Rye is a sweetie...I'm glad she's not like her mom ha ha! So far Rye's long fur hasn't needed brushing...maybe I got lucky  Brushing the angoras is impossible.
Never heard of a canna lily but I looked it up after you mentioned it...that's exactly what it is. They're in the ginger family...I was close enough ha ha! Those things are everywhere in Hawaii and everyone just calls them ginger


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 17, 2019)

It was a beautiful day... 70 degrees, sunny and breezy. The low tonight is 39. Tomorrow is 75 and sunny  Perfect weather!
Went and saw 'Gemini Man' in theaters after work...it was a great movie!

Sold a couple rabbits today, an angora and a lionhead. They both went to great homes


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 18, 2019)

Today I went out to feed my rabbits breakfast and noticed that my grow-out cage full of 5 Angoras was completely empty!! I looked around and saw them all scattered in the yard, in the woods, under the porch...I chased them around for a while and caught 2 but the other 3 are still running loose. I set up a live trap but I don't think they'll just walk into it  Hopefully I can catch them tomorrow. They sure act feral after only a few hours of being loose!

The weather is supposed to be great this weekend, up to 76 degrees on Sunday, that'll be nice 
Then that big storm brewing in Florida is hitting here on Monday. Rain is nice, just no tornadoes please!

Have a great night everyone


----------



## Mini Horses (Oct 19, 2019)

Would a large crab or fish net work to slide over the loose rabbits?  If you're fast it helps with chickens.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Oct 19, 2019)

We have a large net on a pole that we found at Wally world, it has caught chickens,  rabbits, the cat, ducks and kid goats....still works when needed


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 19, 2019)

....and even Leon a time or 2....I bet....


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 19, 2019)

Mini Horses said:


> Would a large crab or fish net work to slide over the loose rabbits?  If you're fast it helps with chickens.


Good idea! Not sure where i could get a net like that but I could try...still haven't caught all of them yet. I only saw 1 running around today so i'm assuming the other one got eaten


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 19, 2019)

Driving on the old back road to get hay today, I came across a cow in the middle of the road!
She somehow got through/over the fence. Her calf was in the field on the other side of the road watching her and she was just standing in the road with a mouthful of branches. On the way back, she was still there and the pasture has no house around so I called animal control. Hopefully they'll be able to contact the farmer and let them know they have a loose cow. It's a 1-lane road and if someone was speeding down that road and hit her, I don't think they'd have much of a chance


----------



## Baymule (Oct 20, 2019)

Hope you catch your other Angora. A net is a good idea. 

Cow in the road is never a good thing. Some cows just won't stay in a fence no matter what you do. I had a Longhorn bull that jumped the fence like a deer. I was always getting calls from the sheriff's department. I sure got sick and tired of that danged bull. He was always trying  to run me down, so I got a 4' length of pipe, took a "batter up" position and just before he hit me I swung as hard as I could and hit him on the nose. That stopped him, then I commenced beating him with the pipe and he ran. This played our almost daily. It sure felt good to get rid of him.


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 20, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Hope you catch your other Angora. A net is a good idea.
> 
> Cow in the road is never a good thing. Some cows just won't stay in a fence no matter what you do. I had a Longhorn bull that jumped the fence like a deer. I was always getting calls from the sheriff's department. I sure got sick and tired of that danged bull. He was always trying  to run me down, so I got a 4' length of pipe, took a "batter up" position and just before he hit me I swung as hard as I could and hit him on the nose. That stopped him, then I commenced beating him with the pipe and he ran. This played our almost daily. It sure felt good to get rid of him.


Geez, those horns would scare me! I don't think i'd get close to a longhorn. There's a farm down the road that has about 20 horses and they have maybe twice that amount of longhorn cattle in the pasture with the horses...I always wondering if that actually works out but they don't seem to have a problem sharing the pasture 

And i never found the other angora...I think it's officially gone.


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 20, 2019)

I SAW A LIVE ARMADILLO FOR THE FIRST TIME EVER TONIGHT!!!
Got home about an hour ago and when I walked up the porch steps something jumped off the porch and ran past me. I went inside to grab a flashlight and it was an armadillo standing in the front yard! It sure was adorable...I've been wanting to see one since I moved here. They're all over the side of the roads out here but I've never seen a live one. It stood on it's back legs and looked right at me then scooted away. I know they're a pest and they carry disease but you gotta admit...they pretty darn cute


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 20, 2019)

Today was a beautiful day...78 degrees and breezy. Took another hike through the mountains...sorry no pictures, forgot the camera! Then the day called for a long drive down old back roads with the windows down. So beautiful out here. I found some great shortcuts to towns that usually take a while to get to...and some roads that led to nowhere!
Tonight is supposed to be a big storm with wind gusts up to 60mph, heavy rain and possible tornadoes. Right now the sky is clear so i'm hoping it stays that way. Tomorrow is thunderstorms and rain. Nothing too bad. I know this storm is hitting a lot of states...everyone stay safe


----------



## Baymule (Oct 21, 2019)

I used to chase armadillos when I was a kid. They are FAST! it was great fun. I have shot, shucked and BBQ'ed them too. They are good, but I wouldn't want to work that hard for a meal unless I was really hungry. It took both hands and feet to get them out of the shell. They are much more fun to observe and watch them being armadillos while they dig and root up your yard. LOL Glad you got to see a LIVE one and not road kill. The reason so many are killed on the roads, when they are startled, they jump straight up. Unfortunately, under a vehicle, that means getting hit by the undercarriage going 70 MPH.


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 21, 2019)

Baymule said:


> I used to chase armadillos when I was a kid. They are FAST! it was great fun. I have shot, shucked and BBQ'ed them too. They are good, but I wouldn't want to work that hard for a meal unless I was really hungry. It took both hands and feet to get them out of the shell. They are much more fun to observe and watch them being armadillos while they dig and root up your yard. LOL Glad you got to see a LIVE one and not road kill. The reason so many are killed on the roads, when they are startled, they jump straight up. Unfortunately, under a vehicle, that means getting hit by the undercarriage going 70 MPH.


What do they taste like? They don't seem like food


----------



## Baymule (Oct 21, 2019)

Pork.


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 21, 2019)

Sold 3 rabbits today!
Jessie and Skyler's kits are growing and doing great. The runt is all caught up in size/weight...which makes me happy. I'm used to losing the runts early.

Luna, my Lionhead had a surprise litter of 4 fat little kits! I palpated her 3 days ago after I put her in with a buck and she was attacking him. I bred her a few weeks ago and never saw a fall-off but guess one wasn't needed in this case! So I wasn't exactly sure when she was due, but she had her litter yesterday morning. They're all going to be skirted and I didn't get a very good look at them yet but I think they're all brokens 
I'll try to get some pictures tomorrow!

No storms last night but it hit pretty hard today. This morning there was a tornado in town about 4 miles from my house. I didn't know about it until I talked to a neighbor 
Then I drove to Spring Hill to do some grocery shopping and get new tires on the car.


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 21, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Pork.


Wow, I wouldn't guess! I don't think i'll ever try one


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Oct 22, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> They're all going to be skirted



Huh?


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 22, 2019)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Huh?


Skirted is when a Lionhead rabbit has long fur around their body (like a skirt) and shorter fur on their back.
This is Luna...notice how she has short fur on the middle of her back and long fur around


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 22, 2019)

Luna's kits!


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 22, 2019)

A few of Jessie and Skyler's kits!
The broken tort and broken black are Skyler's and the broken blue is Jessie's.
I couldn't get good pictures of the solid black kits since it was almost dark out. Tomorrow i'll take update pics of them


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Oct 22, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> A few of Jessie and Skyler's kits!
> The broken tort and broken black are Skyler's and the broken blue is Jessie's.
> I couldn't get good pictures of the solid black kits since it was almost dark out. Tomorrow i'll take update pics of them View attachment 67087 View attachment 67088 View attachment 67089 View attachment 67090


OMG those are so cute!!!


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 22, 2019)

Took some pictures of the property today, just for fun. I realized I hadn't taken any of the actual land around my house...so here it is 
First picture is the only leaf with color in my whole yard, and I have no idea where it came from! No trees around me have these colors...but driving around the trees a few miles away are changing color and they're beautiful! Maybe my trees are next


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 22, 2019)

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> OMG those are so cute!!!


They're the sweetest little things ever! By far my favorite bunch of babies


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 22, 2019)

A couple of projects i'm working on.
The first is a little 'spring garden' and I planted tons of bulbs there for the spring...dahlias, tulips, anemones and I can't remember the others right now 

2nd project is an attempt to keep my lemon trees alive through the winter...using cinder blocks and a window to make a cold-frame...it's almost done just have to add a few more cinder blocks.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Oct 23, 2019)

Miss @AmberLops,

Your rabbits are adorable!  And the land around your house is beautiful!  I can understand why your residence is a sanctuary for you, especially considering the craziness at your work.  Speaking of your work, how's the job search coming?  IIRC, you mentioned possibly working at TSC.  Did anything come of that?

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Baymule (Oct 23, 2019)

The only leaf color is see is green, green and more green! LOL Those are some cute newborns. They are so helpless, blind and naked, but they sure don't stay that way for long.


----------



## Mini Horses (Oct 23, 2019)

Love the broken babes, all furred out!   I looked at Luna to see how "skirted" worked.   You said her back had shorter hair.  I couldn't  even FIND her back    What a fluff ball, that girl!


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 23, 2019)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @AmberLops,
> 
> Your rabbits are adorable!  And the land around your house is beautiful!  I can understand why your residence is a sanctuary for you, especially considering the craziness at your work.  Speaking of your work, how's the job search coming?  IIRC, you mentioned possibly working at TSC.  Did anything come of that?
> 
> Senile Texas Aggie


Thanks! I love this property...the house might be small all the space outdoors makes up for it 
I was hoping to get that job at TSC...still waiting on a call from them. Got an email yesterday saying that they viewed my resume.


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 23, 2019)

Mini Horses said:


> Love the broken babes, all furred out!   I looked at Luna to see how "skirted" worked.   You said her back had shorter hair.  I couldn't  even FIND her back    What a fluff ball, that girl!


Ha ha! 
Here's an example of a 'single-maned' Lionhead for comparison. *Not my picture*
Notice how it has just a mane and shorter fur on the body


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 23, 2019)

Baymule said:


> The only leaf color is see is green, green and more green! LOL Those are some cute newborns. They are so helpless, blind and naked, but they sure don't stay that way for long.


They sure don't!
My favorite age is between 2 and 5 weeks  When they get older, they learn how to use their claws!


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 23, 2019)

Just wanted to let everyone know...
Due to some  i'm having to rehome most of my rabbits.
Last week I contacted an Angora breeder in KY and she came by today and took all of them.
They're so much work with their hair and the grooming. I just don't have it in me to do that over the next few months. I already sold the Netherland Dwarfs so that made things easier there.
And I decided to sell those 3 Lionhead babies that I planned on keeping...the black kit and the 2 Charlies. But i am keeping my 2 Lionhead does (Emma and Luna) and my Lionhead buck.
Rye, the VM LionLop is staying for sure, I love her personality.
I sold 3 of my Holland Lops, including the Fuzzy Lop...but plan on keeping the rest. I can't part with any more of the Lops, they're too special.
So my total number of rabbits will be going down to 13  
9 Holland Lops, 3 Lionheads and a LionLop.
It's so sad to see them go, but it has to be done. Taking care of 13 will be much easier than taking care of 50+ rabbits!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 23, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> Took some pictures of the property today, just for fun. I realized I hadn't taken any of the actual land around my house...so here it is
> First picture is the only leaf with color in my whole yard, and I have no idea where it came from! No trees around me have these colors...but driving around the trees a few miles away are changing color and they're beautiful! Maybe my trees are next View attachment 67091 View attachment 67093 View attachment 67094 View attachment 67095 View attachment 67096 View attachment 67097 View attachment 67098 View attachment 67099 View attachment 67100


The first pic came from a poison oak/virginia creeper vine...some individuals are sensitive to the oils of them...and they usually grow together with poison ivy....the tree that has the prettiest colors of leaves, in that area, is the sweet gum...it will produce yellow, red, and a really deep burgandy colors, some leves will be spotted with a mix of those colors......the rabbits are really cute!!....


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 23, 2019)

CntryBoy777 said:


> The first pic came from a poison oak/virginia creeper vine...some individuals are sensitive to the oils of them...and they usually grow together with poison ivy....the tree that has the prettiest colors of leaves, in that area, is the sweet gum...it will produce yellow, red, and a really deep burgandy colors, some leves will be spotted with a mix of those colors......the rabbits are really cute!!....


Good to know! Glad I don't have a reaction to it  I've also never heard of a sweet gum tree! But googling pictures of them now, I see them everywhere around here


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 23, 2019)

Yeh, they are quite common....and I use to use the gumballs as practice golf balls, when I played golf....we don't have them down this way....but, grew up with them all around.....some novelty shops sell the gumballs as "porcupine eggs".....


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 23, 2019)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Yeh, they are quite common....and I use to use the gumballs as practice golf balls, when I played golf....we don't have them down this way....but, grew up with them all around.....some novelty shops sell the gumballs as "porcupine eggs".....


Gumballs??


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 23, 2019)

They produce spiny balls that carry the seed every year....it is along this period that they will begin to drop them and they can be very uncomfortable to walk on....lawnmowers will shoot them out the discharge opening....early summer they are green and heavy.....now, they will be brown and light....when ya see one ya will know "why" it is called a porcupine egg.....


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 24, 2019)

CntryBoy777 said:


> They produce spiny balls that carry the seed every year....it is along this period that they will begin to drop them and they can be very uncomfortable to walk on....lawnmowers will shoot them out the discharge opening....early summer they are green and heavy.....now, they will be brown and light....when ya see one ya will know "why" it is called a porcupine egg.....


Oh! I have those everywhere!! I thought they were some kind of chestnut.
Learn something new every day


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Oct 24, 2019)

Miss @AmberLops,

I love sweet gum trees (along with pine trees)!  My Beautiful Gal and I would always plant a sweet gum tree on our anniversary at any new house we bought.  I love the shape of the leaves and the color of the foliage.  But their color here is quite muted this year, I suppose due to the drought we had starting in August.  I hope they are more colorful at your place.

ETA: I'm sorry you had to get rid of so many of your rabbits.  But I can understand why.  Having to tend to 50+ rabbits when you come home doesn't leave much time for strolling in the woods!

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 24, 2019)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @AmberLops,
> 
> I love sweet gum trees (along with pine trees)!  My Beautiful Gal and I would always plant a sweet gum tree on our anniversary at any new house we bought.  I love the shape of the leaves and the color of the foliage.  But their color here is quite muted this year, I suppose due to the drought we had starting in August.  I hope they are more colorful at your place.
> 
> ...


Same here with the drought...and the gum trees don't have much color yet. Just a little bit of gold on some of the leaves. They're still nice though 
Selling most of the rabbits is tough! I love them all but it has to be done. 
I'm sure i'll end up starting all over and slowly collecting more by keeping one or 2 from every litter anyways


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 24, 2019)

Speaking of droughts...
Today I noticed that there's a weather advisory on the news...
Tomorrow afternoon through Sunday morning there's a big storm that's going to dump 4-5 inches of rain!! 
So far it looks like no thunderstorms or tornadoes. Just rain, and tons of it!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 24, 2019)

If ya remember, I told ya it would be coming soon....the "coaster ride" Begins....


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 24, 2019)

CntryBoy777 said:


> If ya remember, I told ya it would be coming soon....the "coaster ride" Begins....


I remember now ha ha!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 25, 2019)

It rained all night here and supposed to be drizzly today and in the 50's for temps. 

Make your own flu medicine from sweetgum

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4441155/

http://www.eattheweeds.com/sweet-gum-tree/

http://christianhomekeeper.org/sweet-gum-tincture/


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 25, 2019)

Baymule said:


> It rained all night here and supposed to be drizzly today and in the 50's for temps.
> 
> Make your own flu medicine from sweetgum
> 
> ...


Thank you for the links!! I'll definitely try to make something out of those trees


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 25, 2019)

Today it dumped, and dumped and dumped some more...never ending rain all day 
Last time I checked, the rain gauge said 3 inches and the storm, now named 'Tropical Storm Olga', is supposed to bring 3-4 more inches tomorrow! It's nice to have rain with no other big threat...

I have 3 rabbits to sell tomorrow, and 1 on Sunday. I'm trying to decide if I should keep one of the Lionhead babies or not. I'm in love with the black Charlie, I named her (Cookie) today and now I feel like I shouldn't have done that...

Got some (potentially) great news today!! I got an email from a vet clinic regarding a job opening I applied for. They want to do a phone interview, hopefully tomorrow 
The job is a vet assistant/kennel tech position. It's pretty far from home (almost 70 miles) but i'd be happy to take it if it seems like a good fit!


 

I went to TSC today and got my dog a chicken foot...she loves it! Definitely her new favorite chew.
She ate it the whole thing in less than 30 minutes!
Here she is, loving that chicken foot!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 26, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> Today it dumped, and dumped and dumped some more...never ending rain all day
> Last time I checked, the rain gauge said 3 inches and the storm, now named 'Tropical Storm Olga', is supposed to bring 3-4 more inches tomorrow! It's nice to have rain with no other big threat...
> 
> I have 3 rabbits to sell tomorrow, and 1 on Sunday. I'm trying to decide if I should keep one of the Lionhead babies or not. I'm in love with the black Charlie, I named her (Cookie) today and now I feel like I shouldn't have done that...
> ...


Sure looks like the chicken foot was/is a success!!.......ya do know ya can make chicken foot soup, don't ya?........good news about the job, but 70miles one way is a bit of a drive, especially in bad weather....but I understand it, I drove 50-60 at one time, so it can be done, but when time changes it will be dark by the time ya get home....hope it is a Great place to work!!....it will make the drive not seem so long........be careful out and about in the rain with your little sweeties...


----------



## Baymule (Oct 26, 2019)

That is a bit far to drive for a job. Don't let desperation drive you into another situation, this one being distance. I used to drive 78 miles one way to work in Houston, traffic was ……….well, it was traffic. I was raised in Houston, learned to drive there and have nerves of steel. It's hard for stupid drivers to rattle my cage. LOL

If at all possible, keep looking closer to home. Even checking groceries would be better that a 70 mile drive...….but you do live on the butt end of nowhere.….maybe there isn't a grocery store nearby.  Haunt TSC, make sure the manager knows how bad you want a FULL TIME job there!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Oct 26, 2019)

Miss @AmberLops,

I do hope you can find a job closer.  I know when it gets rough at work to the point of wanting to pull your hair out (or worse, commit murder ) that any relief would be welcome.  The sad part is that the new place may be as bad as your current place.  Here is a post from Greybeard to Rammy, who was having trouble with her boss instead of her coworkers, but I think it might fit:
https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/rammys-ramblings.37884/page-37#post-565881

You are a smart young lady, so I'm sure you will figure it out.  If not, let me know and I will come and have a talking to your coworkers.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 26, 2019)

Baymule said:


> That is a bit far to drive for a job. Don't let desperation drive you into another situation, this one being distance. I used to drive 78 miles one way to work in Houston, traffic was ……….well, it was traffic. I was raised in Houston, learned to drive there and have nerves of steel. It's hard for stupid drivers to rattle my cage. LOL
> 
> If at all possible, keep looking closer to home. Even checking groceries would be better that a 70 mile drive...….but you do live on the butt end of nowhere.….maybe there isn't a grocery store nearby.  Haunt TSC, make sure the manager knows how bad you want a FULL TIME job there!


I can only imagine how bad the traffic is in Houston! I've only been to Nashville twice now but the traffic there is horrendous!
The only grocery store in town is a tiny one and it's known for it's terrible workers. I go in there maybe once a week to get a few things and I know I couldn't handle working around those people. Even their yelp reviews are awful 
I did hand out my resume to a few shops in town. But my landlord says they probably won't consider me since i'm not 'local'.
I got an alert from Indeed today that the other TSC near me is hiring...it's part-time but i'd take it!
The 2 TSC's near me are both 20 miles from my house, in opposite directions


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 26, 2019)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @AmberLops,
> 
> I do hope you can find a job closer.  I know when it gets rough at work to the point of wanting to pull your hair out (or worse, commit murder ) that any relief would be welcome.  The sad part is that the new place may be as bad as your current place.  Here is a post from Greybeard to Rammy, who was having trouble with her boss instead of her coworkers, but I think it might fit:
> https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/rammys-ramblings.37884/page-37#post-565881
> ...


I'd love to see you come in and have it out with my coworkers ha ha!
Thank you for the link. And I understand that it could be just as bad or worse. I can deal with one or two nasty people in a workplace, and the drama that comes with it...but I can't stand being the person that everyone is teaming up against...and now it's all of my coworkers. The 2 girls that i thought were 'okay' decided to team up with all the other 'witches'


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 26, 2019)

I did get a call today from the vet clinic today, and i have an in-person interview on Tuesday! 

Now more about this weather! Got about 3 more inches of rain today from tropical storm Olga.
It dumped all morning, then slowed down a bit but the wind was unreal! 75mph gusts came through, took out some power lines and trees. The roof on a section of my rabbit hutches was torn off and the yard is covered in branches and leaves. Driving home from work the wind was moving my car off the road. Never driven in wind that strong  I saw that in Nashville thousands of people have no power from the wind. My power went out for about an hour today but that's not too bad.
Temperature today was 79 and it was actually nice outside, minus the rain 
Now the skies are clear, the storm moved out quickly tonight. No more rain in the forecast until Thursday. Hope everyone stayed safe in the storm!

Goodnight everyone


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Oct 27, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> I did get a call today from the vet clinic today, and i have an in-person interview on Tuesday!
> 
> Now more about this weather! Got about 3 more inches of rain today from tropical storm Olga.
> It dumped all morning, then slowed down a bit but the wind was unreal! 75mph gusts came through, took out some power lines and trees. The roof on a section of my rabbit hutches was torn off and the yard is covered in branches and leaves. Driving home from work the wind was moving my car off the road. Never driven in wind that strong  I saw that in Nashville thousands of people have no power from the wind. My power went out for about an hour today but that's not too bad.
> ...


Congratulations about the interview! I'm glad you are home safe from the weather and I hope it calms down a bit.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Oct 27, 2019)

Good luck with your job interview, wish it was closer to home for you ....don't  give up on TS  job...


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 27, 2019)

Thanks guys! I'm still hoping for the TSC job...since it's so much closer.
Today was supposed to be sunny and warmer..but ended up being grey and rainy. One of these days they have to get the weather forecast right 

Sold another rabbit today! Someone came all the way from Arkansas to get her.
I'm still trying to get my rabbits to breed, and apparently they're all still on strike.
So far, it's only Betty that's pregnant. Paris bred 12 days ago but I palpated her today and feel nothing. She was molting pretty bad when she was bred so I didn't expect her to take. I sure wish she'd breed again! Even Jessie and Skyler are on strike. Jessie is usually my best breeding doe but not right now...she's just mounting the bucks and making a big scene 
The weather seems pretty good for them, not too hot or too cold. Not sure what to do at this point! Looks like i'll be taking all the does for long car rides over the next few days, maybe that'll work!
Hope everyone has a great night!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 27, 2019)

Maybe some candlelights and slow dance music will improve the atmosphere for the rabbits....just make sure it isn't on a stormy night....the wind may blow the candles out, or over and becomes a fire hazard........it sounds like your coworkers are fairly insecure and not happy with their lives...taking it out on others to make them as miserable as they are...ya know, misery loves company..........just don't let them bother ya so much and if ya want to cause them angst....kill them with kindness....they will become very aggitated and will leave ya alone.........hope ya find a better place to be, it will come along, be patient and the right one will present itself....


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 27, 2019)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Maybe some candlelights and slow dance music will improve the atmosphere for the rabbits....just make sure it isn't on a stormy night....the wind may blow the candles out, or over and becomes a fire hazard........it sounds like your coworkers are fairly insecure and not happy with their lives...taking it out on others to make them as miserable as they are...ya know, misery loves company..........just don't let them bother ya so much and if ya want to cause them angst....kill them with kindness....they will become very aggitated and will leave ya alone.........hope ya find a better place to be, it will come along, be patient and the right one will present itself....


That's very good advice, thank you 
I'm too nice to these people, I bring pastries in the morning and on lunch breaks I'm the who volunteers to pick up lunch orders for everyone. I keep track of their birthdays and have ordered those chocolate towers for a  couple coworkers...it's hard to do nice things for people who don't appreciate it, but it's also better than acting the same way they do...which I couldn't do if I tried! Not sure how people can be intentionally hateful and just plain mean.

And i'll try anything at this point to get my rabbits to breed 
The bucks are willing but the does...not so much. Maybe a long car ride with some romantic music and then back home and straight into the bucks cage ?


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 29, 2019)

Today I had my interview at the vet clinic, but considering how far away it is and the hours of the position, i'm not taking the job there.
I called TSC today and I have an interview on Thursday!!  It would be perfect...it's much closer, and the people there are nice. I shop there all the time and got to know some of the workers during their monthly animal/rabbit swaps. I'm super excited and hope I can get the job there!

Tomorrow and Thursday are supposed to be stormy, saw on the news that it's a storm coming from Florida and going all the way to Canada. So far it looks like just tons (4-6 inches) of rain and thunderstorms, nothing too bad.

I checked on Luna's kits today and 1 baby didn't make it. So now she's down to 3. Looks like they're all going to be skirted and double-maned, right now they look like mangy werewolves 
Their colors so far look like a Chestnut, a Chinchilla and a Black  They're adorable, i'll get pictures as soon as the rain stops!

Hope everyone has a great night


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Oct 30, 2019)

You will get the job AmberLops  .....just be prepared for some heavy lifting , and take care of your back !


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 30, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> You will get the job AmberLops  .....just be prepared for some heavy lifting , and take care of your back !


Thank you! I sure hope so!
And will do


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Oct 31, 2019)

Soooooo, when do you start your new job at TS ?


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 31, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Soooooo, when do you start your new job at TS ?


Ha ha!
The interview was done by the assistant manager, the manager couldn't be there so there are a few unanswered questions....now i'm waiting on a call. It went really well though! After the interview, he walked me through the store and introduced me to everyone. The employees are so nice, it was hard to believe!
The hours are good, it is part-time but I could move up to full-time within a few months.
I'm super happy with how it went and I hope I get the job


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 31, 2019)

Today was 38 degrees, the low tonight is 28 with a chill-index of 15 
It SNOWED today, a tiny blizzard that blinded me while I was driving to the interview!
When I got to town, everyone was talking about it. It only snowed for about 4 minutes but still...snow?!
I have the rabbits all set up for the cold night, thankfully it's the only night in the 20's for the next week or so.

Emma had her kits last night!! 4 or 5, can't tell just yet. I didn't want the babies to get too cold with me going through their nest and all. So I will check tomorrow when it's a bit warmer.
Here are some pictures! Looks like 2 Charlies and the rest are dark, probably chestnuts or Chins.
The last 2 pictures are of Luna's kits...they are so strange, I've never seen anything like it before. They refused to stay in the box, so they're crawling around everywhere in her cage and their eyes aren't even opened yet!
I ended up taking her box out today, since they don't use it anyways and they'll have more room now without the box in there.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 1, 2019)

Baby bunnies are so cute! I am excited for you for the job at TSC! I hope you get it! It's perfect for you. For the heave lifting, by all means take care of yourself. I still use safety I learned in my early 20's, working in a huge welding shop where everything was big and heavy and if it fell on you, you were dead or seriously injured. Squat, don't bend, use your leg muscles to lift up, not your puny back muscles. There is a certain rhythm to lifting, a 50# sack of feed has a "swing" to it as I am sure you know. I'm sure a big company like TSC has safety meetings, they are important.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Nov 1, 2019)

Say, if I drive to the TSC where you may start working, do you think you could handle a Senile Texas Aggie?  If so, then you can handle anything that comes your way!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Nov 1, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> Ha ha!
> The interview was done by the assistant manager, the manager couldn't be there so there are a few unanswered questions....now i'm waiting on a call. It went really well though! After the interview, he walked me through the store and introduced me to everyone. The employees are so nice, it was hard to believe!
> The hours are good, it is part-time but I could move up to full-time within a few months.
> I'm super happy with how it went and I hope I get the job


You will get the job my friend !


----------



## AmberLops (Nov 1, 2019)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Say, if I drive to the TSC where you may start working, do you think you could handle a Senile Texas Aggie?  If so, then you can handle anything that comes your way!


Ha ha! I think I can handle it


----------



## AmberLops (Nov 1, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Baby bunnies are so cute! I am excited for you for the job at TSC! I hope you get it! It's perfect for you. For the heave lifting, by all means take care of yourself. I still use safety I learned in my early 20's, working in a huge welding shop where everything was big and heavy and if it fell on you, you were dead or seriously injured. Squat, don't bend, use your leg muscles to lift up, not your puny back muscles. There is a certain rhythm to lifting, a 50# sack of feed has a "swing" to it as I am sure you know. I'm sure a big company like TSC has safety meetings, they are important.


I will try my best to not get hurt...no guarantees though! But i'll try not to.
Right now i'm lifting 80+ lb dogs by myself, which isn't even supposed to happen. The rules of the clinic are if a dog is over 50lbs, someone has to help you lift it. Not a rule they follow.
TSC has tons of safety meetings, we went over that in the interview. They take very good care of their employees. I have a weak wrist and ankle but that's never stopped me before. Braces will definitely be part of my work attire


----------



## AmberLops (Nov 2, 2019)

Today was a beautiful day! 57 degrees and sunny, it felt warm!
I got a ton of stuff done today. Went to pick up some more hay, sold 2 rabbits, cleaned all the rabbit trays, scrubbed out all of their cages...which took a lot of 'music cages' for the rabbits!
I had time to rake the yard, mostly around the rabbits so it looks better....guess i'd rather have it look nicer around the rabbits than my own front yard 
I tried breeding all of my does today. Had 1 successful breeding which i'm super happy about!
My little Ronnie, who is Betty Sue's daughter, born in March...she bred with John Wayne today. This will be her first litter! I think she'll be an incredible mama, just like Betty.
Ronnie is super calm, she's like a little bowl of Jell-O. She's always been my favorite out of that March litter I kept. Her sister is Aggie, the Siamese Sable. Who i'm hoping is the next to breed....she also had another littermate that I kept but she died for no apparent reason a couple of months ago.
Then there's Sammy-Jo...my gorgeous blue doe who I found out today is a total b**ch!!
I put her in with John Wayne, he did his thing but she wasn't having it.
So i put her in with my newer buck Archie, who is Rye, the blue-eyed LionLop's sire (are ya' with me?) and she completely beat the crap out of him.
I've never seen a doe act like that before. She was like a demon rabbit 
She grabbed hold of his back and flipped him over, they were both lying on their sides on the cage floor, and she was kicking him full force with both hind legs while she tore through his skin...that was a nasty battle wound to clean. Poor Archie....he still tried to breed her afterward though, so I think I was more traumatized than he was! After that I double-checked that she was still a 'she' and not a buck, but she's still a doe.
After that I put her back in with Johnny and she didn't try those moves on him. But he's such a dominating buck, something Archie definitely is not! Maybe she just likes the confidant guys? Or maybe it's that John Wayne charm? 

I found one of Emma's kits half-alive on the cage floor today, looks like she crushed the poor thing. It had to have happened in a matter of minutes because i just checked on them and did some yard work, then went back to feed her and found the kit. She's such a ditz. I decided to sell all of my Lionheads...they're just too much to handle.

Anyways here are some pictures of Ronnie, i'm really looking forward to her litter...not getting my hopes up though as i know how first litters can be. Hopefully her next breeding can be with Archie, she wasn't interested in him today...everyone wants John Wayne!

The last picture is Paris, who was feeling left out because Ronnie got dinner before she did!


----------



## Mini Horses (Nov 3, 2019)

A job at TSC comes with discounts on feed! 
😉


----------



## Baymule (Nov 3, 2019)

What's not to like about John Wayne?


----------



## AmberLops (Nov 3, 2019)

Jessie bred today...with John Wayne. They have the cutest kits together. Jessie didn't have any Fuzzies in her last litter. Maybe she will this time, I still have people on a waiting list for Fuzzies.
Now I have Betty Sue, Ronnie and Jessie bred...Maybe this rabbit strike is over? Sure hope so....

I keep changing my mind as to whether or not i want to keep Luna, my Lionhead.
She's kinda loony (nicknamed her luna-tic) but she's a great mom. She has nice sized litters, around 4-7 per litter. Trying to decide if i should keep her just to sell Lion-Lops...they sold so fast last time and i absolutely cannot sell purebred Lionheads. Nobody wants one. I have Emma's last litter, three 10 week old purebreds and I have them advertised all over and have only gotten 2 replies in the past 2 1/2 weeks and neither one was a serious buyer. But those LionLops sold in just days. I think it'd be worth it to keep Luna just for the LionLops....any opinions?


----------



## Baymule (Nov 4, 2019)

If LionLops is what sells, it helps to pay the feed bill. I'm for that!


----------



## AmberLops (Nov 10, 2019)

Update!!

I GOT THE JOB AT TSC!!!  
Wednesday is my first day there!! I can't wait!

Today was a beautiful day. 67 degrees and sunny. Spent the day cleaning most of the rabbit cages, will do the others later this week when it warms up again.

I palpated Betty Sue today and she is definitely pregnant! I'm hoping this litter is better than the last one she had when all the kits died after having seizures....But everything is right this time. Betty is not molting anymore, the weather is cooler and I have my fingers crossed.
It's still too early to palpate Ronnie and Jessie. All 3 does were bred to John Wayne so the kit colors are pretty predictable!

There's been a mouse infestation in the rabbitry. I finally got it under control with some mouse poison and a ton of traps. One mouse decided to crawl into the house and die under the bathroom cupboard. The smell is so bad and the whole house is going to smell like a dead mouse soon....guess the joke's on me ? 

This arctic blast is hitting tomorrow night....the daytime temp is 59 and rain all day but the low for tomorrow night is 20 and we're supposed to get 1/4 inch of snow! I will take pictures if that happens!
Then Tuesday's daytime high is only 32 degrees...that's too cold for me. The night low is 12 with a wind chill of 2 degrees 

Stay warm everyone and have a great night!


----------



## Bruce (Nov 11, 2019)

Congrats on the job! I bet you will be one of the more informed TSC employees. Seems a lot of them don't know a lot about their products, or even where to find them.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Nov 11, 2019)

Congratulations  on the job that we knew you would get !  So very happy for you, I can see you working your way into management  in the near future...enjoy your new job my friend, !!!!!!!!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Nov 11, 2019)

Congratulations on getting the job!  Your suffering from the witches at your current job is over!  I think Miss @B&B Happy goats is right!  Pretty soon you will be the store manager, then after that the regional manager!  Say, if I shop at your store, will you not add a surcharge to the bill the way they do at my local store for having to deal with a Senile Texas Aggie?


----------



## Baymule (Nov 11, 2019)

Congrats on the job at TSC!! Tell the Coven of Witches to shove it sideways where the sun don't shine!   

BRRRRR...…….. that's COLD!! Hunker down, stay warm....yeah, right--you'll be out there checking on your babies, coz I know I would! LOL


----------



## AmberLops (Nov 11, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Congrats on the job! I bet you will be one of the more informed TSC employees. Seems a lot of them don't know a lot about their products, or even where to find them.


Thanks!!
I sure hope so! 
They said my experience in animal medicine is a bonus for the company because health supplies is 45% of their sales. I wouldn't have guessed that!


----------



## AmberLops (Nov 11, 2019)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Congratulations on getting the job!  Your suffering from the witches at your current job is over!  I think Miss @B&B Happy goats is right!  Pretty soon you will be the store manager, then after that the regional manager!  Say, if I shop at your store, will you not add a surcharge to the bill the way they do at my local store for having to deal with a Senile Texas Aggie?


If you shop here I promise I won't add a surcharge for you


----------



## AmberLops (Nov 11, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Congrats on the job at TSC!! Tell the Coven of Witches to shove it sideways where the sun don't shine!
> 
> BRRRRR...…….. that's COLD!! Hunker down, stay warm....yeah, right--you'll be out there checking on your babies, coz I know I would! LOL


Ha ha ha! I didn't tell them exactly what you said...wish I could've though  
And you got that right! I'll be checking on the bunnies throughout the day/night. They come first


----------



## AmberLops (Nov 11, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Congratulations  on the job that we knew you would get !  So very happy for you, I can see you working your way into management  in the near future...enjoy your new job my friend, !!!!!!!!


Thank you!!!  You're so sweet!


----------



## AmberLops (Nov 11, 2019)

Right now it is 20 degrees....and SNOWING!!!
The high today was 65, it was really nice out until a few hours ago.
The low tonight changed to 11 degrees and there's a wind advisory now...gusts up to 35mph 
The snow is supposed to add up to 1/4" to 1/2" by tomorrow morning. It rained for a few hours so everything is covered in a layer of ice....lovely.
I have a rabbit delivery tomorrow....Jessie's last kit! Just meeting the person up the road from my house since the roads are going to be so bad.

Besides all that....Looking forward to my first day of work at TSC!!!
Thank you everyone for your support. I appreciate it 
Have a great night everyone...stay warm and don't go out if you don't have to!!


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Nov 12, 2019)

Congratulations on the job and the upcoming kits!


----------



## Bruce (Nov 12, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> because health supplies is 45% of their sales. I wouldn't have guessed that!


Really! I would never have guessed that. That section is puny compared to some of the others and there are a LOT of others.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Nov 13, 2019)

Pretty sure you are tired from your new job, just wanted to say hello and wish you well at TS...stay warm !   🤭


----------



## Baymule (Nov 15, 2019)

How was your first, second and third day? LOL LOL


----------



## Bruce (Nov 15, 2019)

So busy she is too bushed to even check in here??


----------



## AmberLops (Nov 15, 2019)

Ha ha! I'm sitting here laughing at these posts!!  
I've been wanting to do an update but my laptop broke on Tuesday....so i had to find the time (took until today) to get a new laptop! I got a Chromebook and so far i can't stand it but maybe it'll get better...i don't like change and i want to try to get my other laptop working again.

Anyways...
I LOVE my job at TSC!!! I worked Wed, Thurs and today. I have the weekend off. All of my coworkers are such nice people and I feel so lucky to be working in such a great place 
The first 2 days were pretty much spent watching videos, taking tests and filling out paperwork.
Today i got to learn how to drive/use the forklift! Spent a few hours learning where everything is in the other half of the store that i'm not familiar with....which is the non-animal related half.
The only downside...my feet are killing me. Those concrete floors do a number on your feet/ankles. I bought some of those 'work' insoles that are made for working on hard floors. Sure hope they help!

Rabbit update
I'm still trying to get my other does to breed...mainly Skyler but she's convinced she needs a break 
I put Luna and Emma's kits together this morning since they are close in age and i figured they could show eachother how to eat pellets and drink water. There are 6 kits all together and so far they're all getting along just fine.
I think Emma's kits are some of the ugliest kits i've ever seen! There are no words so i will try to get some pictures posted tomorrow. You gotta see it to believe it ha ha! I still love them but boy are they weird looking 

Tomorrow's projects are putting new tread on the front porch steps, cleaning rabbit cages/trays, getting another bale of hay and whatever else i can think of that needs to be done before the day ends!

Hope everyone has a great night! Stay warm


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Nov 16, 2019)

Glad things are going well for ya!!.....and having many yrs in "warehousing", ya only get better by Doing...just like most things in "life"....I have driven many different kinds and types of lifts....fore thought can be very beneficial....and if ya have to "stop" and seek assistance, do so...better Safe than sorry....you'll have it "down" before too long and ya will be "wheelin" around like a pro!!....


----------



## Bruce (Nov 16, 2019)

Good advice @CntryBoy777 
Amber, I love that you have great co-workers. They can make or break a work experience.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Nov 16, 2019)

so happy you love your job....now, learn to love a back support and wear it when lifting, and get sturdy comfortable footwear. ...you will thank yourself later in life if you take care of yourself now .


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 16, 2019)

I don't know what criteria TSC uses to hire people but we have friends at both of the stores we frequent and they are super good people and typical country types that will go out of their way to help do about anything.


----------



## AmberLops (Nov 16, 2019)

Great advice everyone, thank you!!!
@B&B Happy goats i have tons of braces and will gladly use them! I bought those work insoles and hope they make a difference too.

@Mike CHS I think TSC attracts a certain type of people. A good job, nice people, not to mention being able to go to work in blue jeans and boots...what could be better?


----------



## Mini Horses (Nov 17, 2019)

Just catching up --  glad you got the new job.  Yep, my TSC is friendly, too.   I frequent 2 because one is near home & one is near where I have work each week.    Always helpful people, although some have no animal background, LOL.

Sure understand about the laptop  -- changes!  Grrr.   not all are good, well "acceptable" anyway.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 17, 2019)

I'm delighted that you are happy in your job and have great co-workers. Fork lifts are fun! They are more fun at 3 AM on graveyard shift when there are no bosses around...…….races down the road off company property, things people do when they get bored......


----------



## Bruce (Nov 17, 2019)

Not that YOU would do such a thing Bay!


----------



## Baymule (Nov 17, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Not that YOU would do such a thing Bay!


You know I did!    WHOOP! I WIN!


----------



## AmberLops (Nov 17, 2019)

Baymule said:


> I'm delighted that you are happy in your job and have great co-workers. Fork lifts are fun! They are more fun at 3 AM on graveyard shift when there are no bosses around...…….races down the road off company property, things people do when they get bored......


You're crazy!! In a good way of course


----------



## AmberLops (Nov 17, 2019)

Mini Horses said:


> Just catching up --  glad you got the new job.  Yep, my TSC is friendly, too.   I frequent 2 because one is near home & one is near where I have work each week.    Always helpful people, although some have no animal background, LOL.
> 
> Sure understand about the laptop  -- changes!  Grrr.   not all are good, well "acceptable" anyway.


Ha ha! That's true...
I'm the opposite. I have tons of animal experience and absolutely no knowledge of machinery or farm equipment About the laptop...there's a major issue i have with this new Chromebook. It completely erased the log out button for my email so i'm constantly signed in. I hate that! So i contacted Acer, the company that makes Chromebook and i tried to explain the issue to them. Of course they act like they have no idea what i'm talking about BUT hundreds of people on the gmail Q & A are having the same issue.
I ended up chatting with 3 different Acer people and the last person i chatted with told me i needed a certain phone number to call...when i asked how i get this phone number they told me, and i quote....'google it' 
I was laughing at the irony of that, but at the same time i was so angry at how unhelpful those people are!! Turns out the issue cannot be fixed and that it's just Chromebooks newest update..so there's nothing i can do about it.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Nov 18, 2019)

That's awful customer service. There's nothing on the help forums that will work? What happens for people with more than one email? Or who share a computer? Seems like a stupid "update".


----------



## AmberLops (Nov 18, 2019)

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> That's awful customer service. There's nothing on the help forums that will work? What happens for people with more than one email? Or who share a computer? Seems like a stupid "update".


It IS a stupid update!! And tons of people are having issues with shared computers...their advice is to use the 'guest' account for people with shared computers. But nothing you do in google docs will be saved and it won't remember your email account and you can't do anything but browse the internet...nothing can be saved, and no apps can be used.
It's ridiculous!!! There is nothing that can be done...it's just how this Chromebook works


----------



## AmberLops (Nov 18, 2019)

Had a great day at work today!! 
Still learning my way around the register and figuring out how things work.
Tomorrow is 'truck day'...which is freight day for feed delivery so i'm off to work early tomorrow morning.


Today Emma rejected her kits, who are almost 3 weeks old now. She killed 2 of them 
Now i'll have to force her to feed her last kit. Tonight i scruffed her and held her head still in the cage while her kitdrank some milk. I can't believe her. The little guy is living with Luna's kits, who are 4 weeks old. I'm just hoping the little guy is tough enough to make it 
All the other rabbits are doing well! I re-palpated Jessie and Betty and they are definitely preggers. Not 100% sure about Ronnie...i will palpate her again in about a week.

Hope everyone had a great day!


----------



## promiseacres (Nov 19, 2019)

Wow, have never had a doe reject kits at that stage...maybe she was over it and wanted to wean them.  maybe Luna will feed the kit too.


----------



## Bruce (Nov 19, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> It's ridiculous!!! There is nothing that can be done...it's just how this Chromebook works


It is code, they can change it! Is there a GMail app on the Chromebook? Can you go to GMail on the web instead? That is how I get to GMail on my Mac and I have a sign out function under the image in the upper right of the page.


----------



## AmberLops (Nov 19, 2019)

promiseacres said:


> Wow, have never had a doe reject kits at that stage...maybe she was over it and wanted to wean them.  maybe Luna will feed the kit too.


I know...these Lionheads are something else 
Luna is pretty crazy when it comes to her kits too. If i take 1 kit out of her cage for more than a few minutes, she will reject the whole litter. She did that with her 2nd and 3rd litter. This time i left them in with her until they were 4 1/2 weeks and i noticed she was starting to chase them around the cage so i put them in the cage with Emma's kit.
But Emma is awful! She had 5 kits in this litter and now she's down to 1. 
I much prefer my Hollands, they will take in any kits and they don't reject them!


----------



## AmberLops (Nov 19, 2019)

Bruce said:


> It is code, they can change it! Is there a GMail app on the Chromebook? Can you go to GMail on the web instead? That is how I get to GMail on my Mac and I have a sign out function under the image in the upper right of the page.


I don't even use the Gmail App...but if i click on it, i'm already signed in. And the same thing happens when i try to go to the gmail website, or click on gmail login from the web....it sends me straight into my gmail account


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Nov 19, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> I don't even use the Gmail App...but if i click on it, i'm already signed in. And the same thing happens when i try to go to the gmail website, or click on gmail login from the web....it sends me straight into my gmail account


Can you get your original computer fixed? That issue would drive me batty.


----------



## AmberLops (Nov 28, 2019)

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> Can you get your original computer fixed? That issue would drive me batty.


Sorry i didn't see this until now! I'm working on getting the old one fixed. Not many people out here that fix computers!
It has a lot of issues that were caused by the McAfee antivirus that i installed...it completely fried the battery and ruined the laptop  So if you use or are thinking about using McAfee...i would stay away from it.


----------



## AmberLops (Nov 28, 2019)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!
It's been a while since i posted on here so i think it's time for an update 

My job is going so well! I'm getting pretty good at that register. I've worked a few opening/closing shifts and on truck day, unloading the freight and driving the forklift around....so far so good.
One thing i _am _dreading is tomorrow.....black friday 
The store opens at 6 am...but thankfully i don't go in until 2. But everyone is warning me about how crazy things get on black friday. We all planned a list of food/drinks that we're all going to bring to fill the break-room. I think it's great that everyone gets together like that and helps one another out. I guess our breaks are going to be cut short tomorrow depending on how busy it is. All that extra food is there to grab and go while we're working!

The rabbits are doing great. Betty is due on the 30th which i'm excited but also worried about...
Jessie is due December 2nd. None of the other does are willing to breed but i'm hoping they come around soon.

As of right now, i'm sitting here with my dog on my lap, eating parmesan cheese out of the jar, and stressing about tomorrow 

Have a great night everyone!


----------



## Mini Horses (Nov 29, 2019)

I don't DO black Fridays..  LOL   Work, well, you have no choice.  Love the food supply idea.   No time to go out and escape, errr order out.

Yep, it can get scary from what I've seen on TV and heard.  Just not getting into that.  Thankfully, I have nothing I need so -- stay home.   The next couple days after can be a little intense, I'd think.       Some things don't sell out but, priced well.

Good luck!


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Nov 29, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!
> It's been a while since i posted on here so i think it's time for an update
> 
> My job is going so well! I'm getting pretty good at that register. I've worked a few opening/closing shifts and on truck day, unloading the freight and driving the forklift around....so far so good.
> ...


I hope it's not too crazy busy. I rarely go out on black Friday, if I do it's usually in the afternoon, there's nothing I really need that much to force me to deal with that many people. Thankfully I've never had a job that required me to work it. I don't know how they do it, I just want to sleep after stuffing myself with food, not prep for going to work.

I hope your bunnies are pregnant and they have no issues kindling. I'm really hoping mine are pregnant too.


----------



## Xerocles (Nov 29, 2019)

Whew. It's been so long since you made an entry, I thought you had fotgotten about us waiting on another installment. Glad you're doing well on the new job, and it sounds already like your new co-workers are nicer than the old ones.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 29, 2019)

Emma is a bad girl. You have way more patience than I would. She'd be rabbit and dumplings! Have you kept any of her offspring and do they act like her? 

Glad the job is going so well. You will survive today. We drove past TSC, not I said PAST, no way I was stopping. LOL


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Dec 5, 2019)

was just wanting to say hello


----------



## Baymule (Dec 6, 2019)

Where are yooooooo?????? Working your fingers to the bone I suppose. LOL


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Dec 6, 2019)

I miss you...


----------



## Mini Horses (Dec 15, 2019)

HELLO!!!   Anyone home?  We miss you.


----------



## Mini Horses (Dec 16, 2019)

Don't make me  call TSC for you!!!!!!!!!!!!  

I'm getting worried....


----------



## Mike CHS (Dec 16, 2019)

She had some terrible weather out her way today and one strong point rural Tennessee does NOT have is reliable internet.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Dec 17, 2019)

Mini Horses said:


> Don't make me call TSC for you!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm getting worried....



So am I, Miss Mini Horses, so am I.


----------



## Xerocles (Dec 17, 2019)

I'm concerned about Amber also. Just remember though. New job. She's 20. Single. She might have found a new beau and just not have time for us old fogies right now. Hope we hear from her soon. Thinking og you, Amberlops.


----------



## Mike CHS (Dec 17, 2019)

She lives in an area that had a lot of storms so there could be lines down.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Dec 26, 2019)

Well, posting Texas Aggie jokes on Miss @RollingAcres' journal didn't work to get her to post, but maybe it will with you.

Did you hear about the Texas Aggie that took 6 hours to drive from Waco to College Station, a distance of less than 100 miles?  He kept seeing signs that said "CLEAN RESTROOMS" so he would stop and clean the restrooms.

If the above joke doesn't work, then Miss @Mini Horses and I will start calling every Tractor Supply in middle Tennessee to find out if you are OK.  So there!

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Xerocles (Dec 26, 2019)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> If the above joke doesn't work, then Miss @Mini Horses and I will start calling every Tractor Supply in middle Tennessee to find out if you are OK.  So there!
> 
> Senile Texas Aggie



I tried hard to not laugh at your joke. But calling every TSC in Tennessee isn't a joke for sure. 30 days offline is a long time. Give me part of that list and I'll call, too. Do we have a last name for ms amberlops?


----------



## Bruce (Dec 26, 2019)

I don't know that anyone even knows her first name!


----------



## Mini Horses (Dec 26, 2019)

Even young, she just wouldn't  do this.   Very concerning.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Dec 26, 2019)

I hope she won a lottery and is on a exotic vacation with her friends, and is having fun


----------



## Bruce (Dec 27, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> I know, and i'm sorry! Things have been rough around here
> I'll try to update more often.


(quote from Luvmypets journal)
I'm very sorry to hear that! We are here if you want to chat about it. Though I suppose if you wanted to you would have said something. Dare I ask how the TSC job is going? Or maybe that is part of the "rough". I hope things improve soon.


----------



## AmberLops (Dec 27, 2019)

Hi everyone...
I'm so sorry for not updating in so long. And thank you everyone for worrying about me.
Things have been great at work, that's not the issue thankfully! The biggest issue has been my health. I have heart issues and in the beginning of November, i had a TAVR procedure done. I was able to work (lightly) and was feeling a lot better until a couple weeks ago, after i had a scary episode at work. I ended up having to stay at the hospital for a few days. And i've had to take a lot of time off work just to drive back and forth to Nashville for tests. I was hoping things would get better after the surgery but it's not looking that way now. So i'm frustrated and i just wish i had some control of the situation but i don't. I love my job, i just want to be there, but instead i'm spending hours on the road. I just want things to be better. That's the end of my rant.
Thank you again everyone, and i'm sorry for worrying you. If you don't hear from me and you get worried, feel free to call the store. I wouldn't mind at all. It's the TSC in Waynesboro.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Dec 27, 2019)

Dang it woman., I was so hoping for the lottery win for you. I sure hope things get better for you really soon health wise..would you be willing to pm someone here on BYH with your personal contact number so if you are absent we can check on you? That person would have to agree not to give your number out, calling your place of work may not get the information to us other than 'she isn't working today" ....you are very much cared about my friend, and we want to be your extended family


----------



## AmberLops (Dec 27, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Dang it woman., I was so hoping for the lottery win for you. I sure hope things get better for you really soon health wise..would you be willing to pm someone here on BYH with your personal contact number so if you are absent we can check on you? That person would have to agree not to give your number out, calling your place of work may not get the information to us other than 'she isn't working today" ....you are very much cared about my friend, and we want to be your extended family


Winning the lottery would've been great ha ha!
And i'll definitely give my number to whoever wants it. I love my BYH family and would love to stay in touch with you guys but i haven't had the time to check in on here or even had a chance to check my emails in a while so my cell would probably be best.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Dec 27, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> Winning the lottery would've been great ha ha!
> And i'll definitely give my number to whoever wants it. I love my BYH family and would love to stay in touch with you guys but i haven't had the time to check in on here or even had a chance to check my emails in a while so my cell would probably be best.


I would be more than happy to have you pm me your cell, their are a few BYH members that I text , just want to make sure that if your in a jam, we can reach you


----------



## AmberLops (Dec 27, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> I would be more than happy to have you pm me your cell, their are a few BYH members that I text , just want to make sure that if your in a jam, we can reach you


Thank you


----------



## Xerocles (Dec 27, 2019)

So happy to see you back with us. Read earlier you had a heart condition, but *I* was most concerned referencing your recent encounter with the drunk driver. You are on Tenn backroads a lot...and with some ppls holiday habits..........
I had to google TAVR. My God woman! That's scary, even to read about. I can't even imagine what it must be like to have to need it done. You are totally exonerated for falling off BYH for a time, but if you can give us some inkling in the future so we can be more direct in our thoughts or prayers?
Good luck, God Bless. Did your bunnies and dogs fair well while you were going through all this?


----------



## Baymule (Dec 27, 2019)

I am so relieved to finally hear from you. I am so sorry that you have had complications. It was supposed to be fixed so you can get on with living. This has slowed you down, but you will get back in the swing of things. Lots of people here care about you, we were worried. I looked up the number to TSC last night and was going to call, then I saw your post. LOL Don't do this again!


----------



## thistlebloom (Dec 27, 2019)

@AmberLops , hi, we don't really "know" each other, but I caught the contagion of concern from other members. I'm glad you let everyone know you are still hanging in there. Sorry to hear of your troubles. I hope you get stronger and feeling well soon and can carry on with your job and your life.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Dec 27, 2019)

This is so nice to read how everyone cares for each other.  I don’t know you yet, but I do hope you feel better so that I can get to know you soon.  Until then I will keep you in my daily prayers!  Take care!


----------



## Mini Horses (Dec 27, 2019)

Such a relief to hear you again.   I just knew something was wrong!

I'm sorry for your health issues and just glad you are doing ok.  Follow the doctors orders and mine -- GET WELL!!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Dec 28, 2019)

Miss @AmberLops,

It is so wonderful to hear from you!  It seems so unfair that you went through so much turmoil as a child and adolescent and now having to deal with health issues as a young adult!  We all hope you will get better, and that you will keep in touch with your friends here on BYH.  I would ask for your number, but alas I cannot, for reasons I cannot explain.  But I know Miss @B&B Happy goats, Miss @Baymule, and others would be glad to contact you and let the others here know how you are doing.  Thanks again for letting us know how you are doing.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Bruce (Dec 28, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> and in the beginning of November, i had a TAVR procedure done


 Oh I do hope the replacement went OK and whatever the problem is will be resolved soon.
My nephew was born with heart problems, he's been living with pig valves for most of the 31 years he has been around. 



AmberLops said:


> I wouldn't mind at all. It's the TSC in Waynesboro.


Whoa, that is a haul to Nashville. Must be an all day affair with the driving and the appointments.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Dec 28, 2019)

I'm glad you are ok and I hope you are feeling better soon!


----------



## AmberLops (Dec 28, 2019)

Xerocles said:


> So happy to see you back with us. Read earlier you had a heart condition, but *I* was most concerned referencing your recent encounter with the drunk driver. You are on Tenn backroads a lot...and with some ppls holiday habits..........
> I had to google TAVR. My God woman! That's scary, even to read about. I can't even imagine what it must be like to have to need it done. You are totally exonerated for falling off BYH for a time, but if you can give us some inkling in the future so we can be more direct in our thoughts or prayers?
> Good luck, God Bless. Did your bunnies and dogs fair well while you were going through all this?


The car accident scared me and i've been really careful ever since...keeping an eye out and driving the slowest i can without getting pulled over ha ha! My dog and the rabbits handled everything just fine. I think i'm missing them more than they miss me.
And yes, i'll try not to fall of the radar again


----------



## AmberLops (Dec 28, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Oh I do hope the replacement went OK and whatever the problem is will be resolved soon.
> My nephew was born with heart problems, he's been living with pig valves for most of the 31 years he has been around.
> 
> 
> Whoa, that is a haul to Nashville. Must be an all day affair with the driving and the appointments.


Thank you  
And yeah it's no fun driving that much. I wish Nashville was closer...but there's no way i'd move closer to the city!
I'm hoping that the valve issue can be fixed but the problems i've been having for the past couple weeks are because of the surgery. I guess it's kind of common after this procedure...but they didn't mention that before i had it done.


----------



## AmberLops (Dec 28, 2019)

thistlebloom said:


> @AmberLops , hi, we don't really "know" each other, but I caught the contagion of concern from other members. I'm glad you let everyone know you are still hanging in there. Sorry to hear of your troubles. I hope you get stronger and feeling well soon and can carry on with your job and your life.


Hi and thank you    I appreciate everyone's concern and i promise to do my best with updating and checking in more often!


----------



## AmberLops (Dec 28, 2019)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> This is so nice to read how everyone cares for each other.  I don’t know you yet, but I do hope you feel better so that I can get to know you soon.  Until then I will keep you in my daily prayers!  Take care!


That's so sweet, thank you


----------



## Bruce (Dec 29, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> I guess it's kind of common after this procedure...but they didn't mention that before i had it done.


That is unforgivable!!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Dec 30, 2019)

Well, I have been praying for you and I hope someone is helping you with your animals to ease your stressors.  I also hope you can get back to work soon...to ease a different kind of stress!!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Feb 16, 2020)

Miss @AmberLops,

Just wanted to check in with you and see how you are doing.  I hope you're doing OK.  It's been awhile since you posted, so I thought I'd let you know we are thinking of you.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Mar 27, 2020)

Miss @AmberLops,

How are you doing?  I hope you can post here on your journal or perhaps contact someone here on the forum and they can post how you are doing.  I miss seeing what is going on in your life.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 27, 2020)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @AmberLops,
> 
> How are you doing?  I hope you can post here on your journal or perhaps contact someone here on the forum and they can post how you are doing.  I miss seeing what is going on in your life.
> 
> Senile Texas Aggie


STA, I text with her, she is doing well and is busy with her TS job...she hasn't  forgotten us  lol, just busy making ends meet


----------



## Bruce (Mar 27, 2020)

Thanks Barb!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 27, 2020)

I'll  text her today and tell her her herd is missing her postings....


----------



## Bruce (Mar 27, 2020)

She knows  I've PMed her on BYC a couple of times. Said she will be back when she's ready.


----------



## AmberLops (Apr 23, 2020)

Hi everyone!!
I’m sorry for vanishing from BYH and I’ll try to update more often I promise. Things have been insane at TSC with this corona thing going on and us being an ‘essential’ store. It’s crazy how many people have been coming in from others parts of TN and even out of state. It hasn’t died down yet and people are buying out all our plants and seeds and chickens. We can’t keep enough of the stuff that people usually don’t buy!
Been trying to stay healthy, so far I’ve had salmonella from the chickens/ducks 😂 and I have a cold right now. I hope everyone is doing well and all is good with their farms and animals. What’s new with everyone??


----------



## AmberLops (Apr 23, 2020)

It cut me off halfway through my last post so I’ll do another one!
I got a new house!! One that’s just a few minutes from work and I’m so happy with it!
I got a new puppy last month, his name is Waylon and he’s a good boy, just doesn’t want to listen to a word I say but I’m working on re training him ha ha.  He has a vet appointment on the 8th of May to get neutered.
Sadly I did have to sell all of my rabbits... I just couldn’t keep up with them anymore. I miss them so much but some day I’ll get back into rabbits.
My friendships at work have gotten so much stronger and it’s been amazing having such great people around. And being so much closer to them makes it that much better.
I’ve missed you all so much and I hope everyone is doing well and their farms, families and animals too ❤


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 23, 2020)

It's good to see that you!  Based on how our TSC looks outside I figured you would have been swamped.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Apr 23, 2020)

AmberLops said:


> Hi everyone!!
> I’m sorry for vanishing from BYH and I’ll try to update more often I promise. Things have been insane at TSC with this corona thing going on and us being an ‘essential’ store. It’s crazy how many people have been coming in from others parts of TN and even out of state. It hasn’t died down yet and people are buying out all our plants and seeds and chickens. We can’t keep enough of the stuff that people usually don’t buy!
> Been trying to stay healthy, so far I’ve had salmonella from the chickens/ducks 😂 and I have a cold right now. I hope everyone is doing well and all is good with their farms and animals. What’s new with everyone??


Geez!!  Salmonella...my hubby, always says, when we make chicken..’have you ever heard of anyone ever getting salmonella?”...well, not that I’m...glad, or whatever the horrible term I’m thinking of..but I can finally tell him to take more precautions...because..YES I DO know someone that got salmonella!!  I’m glad you got over it...those dirty buggers!!  I think I’m wayyy to lax now when I care for my ducks and chickens....this is a big lesson for me too!!  Better get yourself on on the mend!!  Put hazard tape around you at work...that’ll at least get the people to stand further back??🤣


----------



## AmberLops (Apr 23, 2020)

Mike CHS said:


> It's good to see that you!  Based on how our TSC looks outside I figured you would have been swamped.


It’s been insane there! Usually we never have more than 6 people in the store at a time... now we’re having to do a count and not let more than 50 in at a time and we’re close to that all day. We’re closing at 6 now rather than 9 but we have people in there every night almost till 7.
How are you? Did you get hit by that bad storm last week?


----------



## AmberLops (Apr 23, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Geez!!  Salmonella...my hubby, always says, when we make chicken..’have you ever heard of anyone ever getting salmonella?”...well, not that I’m...glad, or whatever the horrible term I’m thinking of..but I can finally tell him to take more precautions...because..YES I DO know someone that got salmonella!!  I’m glad you got over it...those dirty buggers!!  I think I’m wayyy to lax now when I care for my ducks and chickens....this is a big lesson for me too!!  Better get yourself on on the mend!!  Put hazard tape around you at work...that’ll at least get the people to stand further back??🤣


Ha ha yeah you gotta be so careful!! Tell your hubby that yes you DO know someone who’s had salmonella! I was off work for 4 days stuck in bed and I haven’t been that sick in years... it was horrible. Makes the worst stomach flu seem like nothing!
So far people have been pretty good about staying 6 feet away... we’ve gotten letters sent to us from customers about how happy they and how much they appreciate us really respecting the 6 foot rule and still being able to help them. It almost feels normal now which is probably a bad thing ha ha
We’re required to wear masks and gloves but we ran out of both and the first day I went without gloves it felt so wrong! Never thought I’d live to see anything like this pandemic but oh well... they’ve put out stay at home orders and I’ve been pulled over once already. Thankfully I got paperwork from TSC to show police that I’m an ‘essential worker’ so I don’t get in trouble. This is just crazy 😮


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 23, 2020)

AmberLops said:


> How are you? Did you get hit by that bad storm last week?



We are doing well and mostly staying home unless we REALLY need something which hasn't happened but a couple of times.  We had a lot of noise and rain in that storm but most of the bad stuff went around us to the north and south.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Apr 23, 2020)

@AmberLops ...we’ve had a stay at home order for awhile...but about 1/2 the people haven’t changed a thing.  I have had actually had to tell people, who come out to our farm, that, no, they cannot just visit....they can get eggs...honor system, from the garage....but, when we run an errand, the streets are full. The one day...before the official shut down..streets were bare...since then...when we go to buy feed, or food...I see people just chatting.  Not us!  One of us goes in fast..out fast.


----------



## Bruce (Apr 23, 2020)

AmberLops said:


> Hi everyone!!


Amber!!!!! I'm so very glad you dropped by


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Apr 24, 2020)

Miss Amberlops,

I am so glad to see you back on the forum!  I have really missed you!  I am glad to know that you are doing OK now.  Sorry for your bout with salmonella.  Glad to know you made it through.  Fill us in on what has happened in your life when you have time!

Again, welcome back!

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Jun 22, 2020)

Miss @AmberLops,

How are you?  You haven't been on the forum lately.  I hope you are OK. 

Senile Texas Aggie


----------

